# Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...



## The Driver (3. Januar 2008)

Petri,

hab da mal was zum drüber nachdenken:

ich verfolge gern die fang meldungen hier im board. allerdings musste ich gerade in 2007 und dort vor allem im raubfisch Fang-Thread feststellen, dass jeder noch so kleine hecht fotografiert werden musste und gepostet werden musste.

muss das sein?

sollte es nicht unser anliegen sein gerade untermaßige fische schonend (!) und so schnell wie möglich zurückzusetzen?

fotos machen trägt nicht dazu bei! und vor allem: es langweilt irgendwie auch. jeder von uns weiß wie ein 35cm schniepel aussieht, oder? davon kann man ein bild machen wenn er 3 augen im schädel hätte....

mir tuts auch in der seele weh wenn ich fische sehen muss die sich fest im würgegriff befinden! oder auf steinigem trockenem boden rumliegen! ich frag euch: muss das sein???

ich will kein moral apostel sein... es stört mich halt, dass viele hier nicht wissen wie man einen fisch behandeln muss wenn man ihn guten gewissens wieder zurücksetzen möchte! und dann wird das alles auch noch abgelichtet!

hechte sind noch relativ robust, aber bei zandern oder auch barschen ist die toleranzgrenze gegenüber berührungen durch unkundige hand schnell überschritten, und der fisch ist verloren...

ich erfreue mich über schöne fangfotos, von fischen die sauber und schonend behandelt wurden, seis um sie zu verwerten oder zurückzusetzen (das hier soll keine c&r diskussion werden!). aber das was 2007 hier teilweise abging war, sorry: unter aller s..!!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Kekse und Kaffee stehen bereit...


----------



## duck_68 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Kekse und Kaffee stehen bereit...



könnte interessant werden:q:q


----------



## Chrizzi (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Kekse und Kaffee stehen bereit...


 
Hier noch nicht, bin aber jetzt am suchen. Bis dahin gibt's auch lustiges zu lesen |supergri


----------



## flori66 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@The Driver

Schöner Beitrag.|good:
Seh ich ganz genauso.


----------



## duck_68 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



flori66 schrieb:


> @The Driver
> 
> Schöner Beitrag.|good:
> Seh ich ganz genauso.



Warum


----------



## Dart (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Driver
Ich stimme dir zu, und geselle mich zu Uli's Keks und Kaffeerunde.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Holger (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Kekse und Kaffee stehen bereit...


 

Vor allem Kaffee is wichtig, putscht schließlich auf.|bla:
Könnte ne lange Nacht werden....|supergri


@ The Driver
Du hast ja generell Recht......aber bedenke, du fängst vielleicht ne Ecke mehr wie andere.......was für dich ein Schniepelesox ist, macht für einen anderen Angler schon nen seltenen Fang aus.
Schwer, da die Grenze zu ziehen.


----------



## Mendener (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Und ich muss um 18 Uhr auf der Arbeit sein  ... dann hab ich ja nach der Arbeit noch was vor mir :q

Ich sehe es aber genau so ... es kommt nicht alles vor die Linse #6


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Ich empfehle ganz klar Köder ohne Haken, dann kann eigentlich nichts schief gehen. |kopfkrat


----------



## hotte50 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Voyeure, hört die Signale! Auf, zum letzten Gefecht  [SIZE=-1]:q:q:q:q:q:q
[/SIZE]


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

*Ich bin stolz auf Euch!!!*
Dass endlich begriffen wurde, dass man das zwar jederzeit diskutieren kann - aber eben NICHT im Fangmeldungsthread sondern wie hier in einem Extrathread.

Wenn jetzt noch ein vernünftiger Umgang miteinander in der Diskussion stattfinden würde, überlege ich mir ob ich Orden verteile!


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Mensch Hotte, so sarkastisch kennt man dich ja gar nicht....

Ist ja widerlich.:q


----------



## jerkfreak (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Das des evtl ne lustige Diskussion werden könnte is ma scho a klar...!

Muss ihm aber trotzdem auch recht geben...! Wieso soll man wirklich jeden noch so kleinen Schniepel vor die Linse halten, wenns nicht irgendwelche "besondren Umstände" für den Fang gibt? ICH bin nu auch nicht der, der im Jahr hunderte von Hechten fängt, aber kommt deswegen gleich jeder vor die Linse!? NEE!!! Am Ende muss es aber jeder selbst wissen,was er tut!

@The Driver: Das Hechte "noch relativ robust" sind, kann ich aber auch nur unterschreiben, wenn man weiß, wie man mit ihnen umzugehen hat...! Wie schrieb ein recht bekannter englischer Hechtangler in seinem seiner Bücher: " Nur wegen dem zähnestarrenden Maul, heist es noch lange nicht, das der Hecht ein unvereltzliches Wesen ist..." oder so ähnlich...! Der Sinn ist auf jeden Fall klar! Nur wegen seinem gewaltigen Kiefer heist es noch lange nicht, das Meister Esox auch "alles" verkraftet...!


----------



## Dart (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> das der Hecht ein unvereltzliches Wesen ist..."


 Ja,ja in England tummeln sich die merkwürdigsten Besen....ääähhh Wesen:l
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Ich sehe das genau so wie Driver,selbst mache ich nur höchst selten Fotos,und solche
Hechtbabys wie man hier des öfteren zu sehen bekommt,fasse ich nach Möglichkeit
gar nicht erst an,sondern löse den Haken noch im Wasser mittels einer Zange.
So habe ich allein im August letztes Jahr 15 Hechte zwischen 40 und 60cm released.
Nur ganz selten und zwar wenn der Haken etwas zu tief sitzt,ist es überhaupt nötig
sie anzufassen!Grössere Fische werden bei mir dann gekeschert und gehen in der Regel
auch mit.

Taxidermist


----------



## gründler (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Jeden Abend verzehren Millonen Menschen das Fleisch schreiender Tiere (Medikamente Anabolika Massenhaltung Transport nie Tageslicht gesehen und und und) 95% dieser Tiere werden(wurden) niemals so gut behandelt wie der Fisch vom Angler.

Deutschsprachiges Zitat:

Der Angler und der Jäger der ewig bleibende Tierquällende Buuhmann.


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Einen kleinen Schniepel würde ich niemals vor die Linse halten, auch nicht unter besonderen Umständen.


----------



## Dart (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich sehe das genau so wie Driver,selbst mache ich nur höchst selten Fotos,und solche
> Hechtbabys wie man hier des öfteren zu sehen bekommt,fasse ich nach Möglichkeit
> gar nicht erst an,sondern löse den Haken noch im Wasser mittels einer Zange.
> So habe ich allein im August letztes Jahr 15 Hechte zwischen 40 und 60cm released.
> ...


Nö, dat is jetzt unfair:r
Ich hatte die Knabbereien schon wieder im Schrank verstaut, und das Bier in den nicht vorhandenen Keller zurückgebracht#d
Manno Leutz|evil:


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



The Driver schrieb:


> ..., dass jeder noch so kleine hecht fotografiert werden musste und gepostet werden musste.


 
Kann leider nicht mitreden, da ich keine KLEINEN Hechte fange #d :q ...

abgesehen davon hake ich Fische, die ich nicht entnehme, gleich schonend im Wasser ab ...denn beim Spinnfischen hakt sich ja der Fisch meist im Maul vorne, so dass das problemlos geht ...
für mich als Spinnfischer gibt es somit keinen Grund an Land einen Fisch, den man zurücksetzen will oder muss, (womöglich indem man dazu diesen noch auf Kies oder auf Steine legen muss), abzuhaken 

... und ein Foto ist kein Grund #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Jetzt mal im Ernst, du hast ja völlig recht. Auf jede deiner ja wohl eher rethorisch gestellten Fragen kann man wunderbar antworten.




The Driver schrieb:


> Petri,
> 
> hab da mal was zum drüber nachdenken:
> 
> ...


 
Aber mal zum Nachdenken...

Den Angler als solchen, mit gleichen Zielen und Interessen, den gibt es wohl nicht.

Für den einen ist Angeln ein ganzheitliches Naturerlebnis mit hohem Erholungswert, der nächste definiert seinen persönlichen Erfolg über die menge an Fischen die er fängt und der übernächste ist der Tüftler und Taktiker für den der kapitale Raubfisch Folge seiner Überlegungen und Ergebnis seiner Erfahrungen ist.

Die Leute hier on Board angeln mit den unterschiedlichsten Hintergründen und aus unterschiedlichsten Motiven. Der eine ist mit seiner Haltung gegenüber dem Ziel der Begierde recht reflektiert, der andere eher nicht und daran kann man nicht viel ändern.

Man kann nur die eigene Position darstellen und hoffen, dass die erstens nicht abwegig und zweitens nachvollziehbar ist.

Ein Thread mit dem Titel "Kapitale Raubfische" in dem sich dann die Fänger von Barschen über 35, Zandern über 75 und Hechten über 85 tummeln wäre wünschenswert und ließe sich ja einrichten.


Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@Toni 1962
Bin wieder mal mit Dir genau gleicher Meinung.


----------



## Dart (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Hi Uli
>Ein Thread mit dem Titel "Kapitale Raubfische" in dem sich dann die Fänger von Barschen über 35, Zandern über 75 und Hechten über 85 tummeln wäre wünschenswert und ließe sich ja einrichten<
Das würde aber an den grundsätzlichen, unnützen Reibereien nichts ändern, und es nur auf eine zusätzliche Ebene verlagern.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## zesch (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

wenn einer im Jahr nur einen Fisch fängt oder zwei, dann ist dieser zu fotografieren,
wenn dieser nicht "mitkommt".
Fange ich aber 30 "kleine" Fische, weil ich 50 x fischen gehe (im Jahr), weiß ich damit umzugehen, nicht aus jedem noch so kleinen Fisch = einen Trophäen Fisch zu machen...

anders gesehen + überhaupt mal drüber nach gedacht:

in Japan ist z.B. Lässi + Flipper usw. im Fernsehen verboten !

erst kommt der Mensch, dann das Tier !

= vielleicht sollten hier im Board, Gesetze zur Moral /Ordnung und einer gewissen "Arterhaltung" einfach mal stattfinden

= ich wäre für einen Fred für Zander ab 70cm = zur FAngmeldung !

Gruß

Zesch


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Jep aber da hast du recht. Aber man müßte sich nicht durch 60er Schniepel blättern.

Etwas Background zu größeren Fischen wäre dann auch nett.

Übrigens werden einige Fische ja durchaus mehrfach abgelichtet und an verschiedenen Tagen als Fang gepostet. Irgendein Schw...mat hat mal einen halbvergammelten Hecht als seinen Fang ausgegeben. U.a. wegen solchem Schwachfug sind dann Topleute wie N.F. gegangen.

Von daher finde ich einiges nur noch reichlich lächerlich, aber das muß ja jeder mit sich ausmachen.

Uli


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



The Driver schrieb:


> ich verfolge gern die fang meldungen hier im board. allerdings musste ich gerade in 2007 und dort vor allem im raubfisch Fang-Thread feststellen, dass jeder noch so kleine hecht fotografiert werden musste und gepostet werden musste.
> 
> muss das sein?


 

Auch mal was zum Nachdenken.

Wenn ich mich so an meine Anfangszeit erinnere und vor allem mal die alten Fotos anschaue, nun da sind keinesfalls nur Rekordfische drauf. Auch von mir gibts Fotos mit Hechtschniepeln drauf, zwar schon über 30 Jahre alt, aber es gibt sie. Mal Hand auf´s Herz, wer ist denn bei seinem ersten Hecht nicht vor Fangstolz fast geplatzt ? Steht da und in diesem Moment wirklich der möglichst schonende Umgang mit dem Fisch im Vordergrund ? 

Ohne jede Frage ist ein vernünftiger Umgang mit gefangenen Fischen extrem wichtig, aber ist man in einem solchen Moment noch vernunftgesteuert ?

Ich wage das mal zu bezweifeln.

Ich persönlich mache heute nur noch ganz selten Bilder von meinen Fischen, und auch nur dann, wenn jemand dabei ist und das Ganze schnell von statten geht. Wenn ich nun Fotos von kleinen, blutigen oder im Gras liegenden Fischen sehe, gefallen mir die auch nicht unbedingt. Aber ich denke dann an meine eigenen Anfänge und habe ein gewisses Verständnis dafür.

Das ist es eigentlich, was ich hier im Board bei so manchem vermisse, nämlich das Verständnis. 

Viel mehr gehen mir die oft erzieherisch wirkenden Kommentare zu solchen - nennen wir es mal fragwürdigen - Bildern auf den Keks. Was will man denn damit erreichen ? Den Fänger bekehren ? Oder zeigen das man selbst ein moralisch besserer Angler ist ? Bei ersterem glaube ich nicht an den Erfolg, beim zweiten frage ich: " Wen interessiert das " ?

Jeder kann hier Bilder von seinen Fängen einstellen. Und jeder hat auch einen Grund dafür. Jeder kann sich die Bilder ansehen und jeder kann sie auch ignorieren. Keiner hat Anspruch auf höchst ästhetisches und fototechnisch hervorragnedes Bildmaterial. Extreme Ausreißer werden sicher durch die Moderatoren entsprechend behandelt.

Eingedenk dessen stellt sich hier die Frage nach der Grundlage dieser Diskussion. 

Ralf


----------



## Dart (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



zesch schrieb:


> in Japan ist z.B. Lässi + Flipper usw. im Fernsehen verboten !
> 
> erst kommt der Mensch, dann das Tier !
> Bitte nicht Japaner zum Vorreiter zum pfleglichen Umgang mit der Kreatur zitieren, ok ist ein anderes Thema grundsätzlich, aber beim Tenor bekomme ich das kalte Schütteln:g
> ...


Gruss Reiner


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eingedenk dessen stellt sich hier die Frage nach der Grundlage dieser Diskussion.


 
Das was du schreibst ist doch die Grundlage. Bekehren kann man niemanden, aber zum Nachdenken anregen.

Es ist schade, dass sich in diesem Thread keiner von den 60er Vielpostern zu Wort melden wird. Vielleicht würde das zur Diskussion beitragen....  Scherz!:q

Uli


----------



## Schuschek (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

So in der Art gab es das schon einmal vor genau einem Jahr. Da wurde sich aufgeregt über die Qualität der Bilder. Man möge doch nur sehr estetische Bilder einstellen, weil alles andere nicht dem Auge schmeichelt. Dies hier läuft auch in genau so eine Richtung.
Es ist doch jedem selbst überlassen was er einstellt und was nicht. Wir können uns wie hier schon schön geschrieben wurde, darüber gar kein Urteil erlauben, weil wir die dazu gehörigen Umstände nicht kennen.


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Was ich ebenso übel finde,wie Fische im Dreck liegend oder im "Würgegriff" der stolzen Fänger,also der Fotoangler,dass ist wenn mal ein Fisch zu sehen ist,der offensichtlich Tod
ist,der Müll der dann über diese Angler ausgeschüttet wird.
Davon gabs ja genug Beispiele im letzten Jahr.Ich kann mich daran erinnern,da war jemand
der seine Fische praktischer Weise gern im Waschbecken fotografiert hat,zugegebener Weise nicht besonders.Da kam dann Empörung von einigen dieser Fotoanglern.Der Kerl
hat daraufhin aber recht cool noch ein paar Waschbeckenfische gepostet.
Oder eine Anglerin,die sich erdreistete 4 Hechtleins in Reihe vor ihren Füssen liegend
zu zeigen und zu allem Unglück lag dann noch ein Müllsack in der Ecke,die konnte
sich Seitenweise Kritik reinziehen.
Ich glaube,dass zumindest ihr,der Stolz auf ihren Fang gründlich verleidet wurde.
Stellt sich für mich die Frage,ob es unter diesen Umständen überhaupt Sinn macht,
seine Fänge hier zu zeigen?
Für mich ist die Antwort jedenfalls klar,so traurig das auch ist!

Taxidermist


----------



## dat_geit (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Endlich mal ein neues Thema.

Ich bin auch gegen die verdammte Foto*******.

Das kann man sich als Erwachsener Angler doch sparen oder????

Nee, mal im Ernst, gehört es auch zur persönlichen Entwicklung, sich davon irgendwann mal lösen.

Aber lustig wird es erst ab heute Abend, wenn der Konsum der  Gerstengetränke steigt. Darauf freu ich mich schon....#h


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Das hier noch keiner Tatütata gerufen hat? )) 35 cm Schniepel- na alle Achtung!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Wann ist denn ein Fisch gross?
Manch freuen sich über einen 60 cm Hecht genauso wie andere über einen Meter.
Dürfen die den dann nicht fotografieren?
Ich bin auch überzeugter C & R Angler, aber ich finde man kann alles übertreiben...


----------



## dat_geit (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@leopard

keine angst auch das kommt noch.......:q


----------



## Dart (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@taxidermist
Ich stimme dir da 100% zu, über ein Foto mit einem toten Fisch muss man nicht unbedingt streiten oder sich darüber ereifern, das ändert nix am Status Quo.
Ein Foto von einem vermeintlichen Releaser, der den Fisch nur zu fototechnischen Gründen, in den Dreck legt, erregt bei mir auch deutlich mehr Widerwillen.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Schuschek (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Es ist mir Latte ob 30 oder 40cm. Schöne Barsche sind es trotzdem. Genau wie beim Hecht oder Zander. Die Länge ist doch nicht das entscheidende sondern die Qualität. Und da gibt es halt erhebliche Unterschiede von Gewässer zu Gewässer. Man müsste dann den Bodden mit nen kleinen Teich vergleichen können.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

also, als mein sohn klein war hatte er auch ein schniepel!so und wo gibt es kaffe und kekse??


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



esox02 schrieb:


> also, als mein sohn klein war hatte er auch ein schniepel!..


Und jetzt? )


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Stellt sich für mich die Frage,ob es unter diesen Umständen überhaupt Sinn macht,
seine Fänge hier zu zeigen?
wird meistens zerrissen.


----------



## kulti007 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

auch mal was zum nachdenken ....

warum dürfen die "schniepel" nicht fotografiert und eingestellt werden aber die "großen" #c

wo ist der unterschied....leiden große fische weniger ....


mfg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Und jetzt? )


keine 35 cm.:q:q:q


----------



## Johnnie Walker (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

hast absolut recht driver, son paar trottel machen das wirklich, denn WENN sie mal nen hecht fange is es egal wie klein und zierlich der is fürs foto muss der nachwuchs herhalten, konsquenzen egal....
 gut dass du den thread eröffnet hast


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Moin,


es ist allerdings auch müßig sich ständig für die Entnahme von Fischen rechtfertigen zu müssen, auch wenn das keine C+R-Diskussion ist.

Wenn ich einen maßigen Fisch entnehme, dann schlage ich ihn eben sofort ab und verpasse ihm den Herzstich. Erst danach hake ich ihn ab und mache evtl. ein Foto. Zumindest diese Qualerei kann man dem Fisch ja ersparen.

Nun muss man sich aber ausgerechnet aus diesen Gründen vor einigen Anglern auch noch rechtfertigen... *"Schöner Fisch, wäre schöner wenn er noch leben würde"*, etc. pp.
Das Posten von toten Fischen wird eben von einigen nicht gerne gesehen. Ist ja auch furchtbar mit dem ganzen Blut und so. Sieht auch nicht schön aus.
Es ist aber hier erlaubt und auch im Rahmen des Gesetzes, was nützt es also sich immer wieder darüber zu mukieren?

Ob ein Angler allerdings beim Ablichten des _noch lebenden _Fisches nun nur kurz die Kamera rausgeholt hat oder eine langwierige Arie aus der ganzen Aktion gemacht hat, das sieht man dem Bild hinterher kaum an. Beifall gibt es trotzdem.

Außerdem sind manche hier schon sehr von sich überzeugt wenn sie andere anhand ihrer Fangfotos zurechtweisen. Man landet einen Barsch, hakt ihn ab und dann glitscht er einem auf die Steine. Nur ein Beispiel, aber bestimmt schon jedem einmal passiert. Man postet nur nicht unbedingt Fotos davon, aber beim Angeln passieren eben auch manchmal Dinge, die sich der Kontrolle des Anglers entziehen. Und kein Mensch ist immer zu 100% aufmerksam bei dem, was er gerade tut.

"Ich behandle meine Fische immer schonend" ist leicht gesagt.  Sollte man sich auch vornehmen. Es klappt aber leider nicht immer. Ich will mal sehen, wie z.B jemand, der eine Hakenspitze des Drillings beim Landen in den Daumen bekommt den Fisch noch sanft und schonend behandelt. Da ist man froh, wenn das Ding endlich ruhe gibt. Und solche Sachen passieren zuhauf am Wasser.

ich könnte nicht behaupten, alle meine Fische immer absolut schonend behandelt zu haben. Ich versuche es jedes Mal, aber es funktioniert nicht immer. Auch einem Jäger gelingt der Blattschuss manchmal nicht und das Wild quält sich länger als unbedingt nötig.


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Wann ist denn ein Fisch gross?
> Manch freuen sich über einen 60 cm Hecht genauso wie andere über einen Meter.
> Dürfen die den dann nicht fotografieren?


 
Doch Tommy selbstverständlich. Es geht hier ja mehr um das wie. C&R wird ja grundsätzlich gar nicht in Frage gestellt.

Aber müssen erwachense Männer tagtäglich Hechte oder Zander in den Dreck schmeissen?

Ich sehe das nicht anders als Reiner. Ob man einen toten Fisch in der Waschschüssel oder am Gabelstapler fotografiert ist letztlich ein ästhetisches Problem, aber wenn man einen Fisch zurücksetzen will, dann sollte man ihn so schonend wie möglich behandeln und zum Fotoshooting in den Schnee legen ist nicht schonend. Da kann man zu C&R stehen wie man will, das eine hat mit dem anderen nix zu tun.

Uli


----------



## fantazia (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



The Driver schrieb:


> Petri,
> 
> hab da mal was zum drüber nachdenken:
> 
> ...


es gibt auch leute die freuen sich über kleine hechte und zander.es gibt sogar welche die fangen nicht andauernd schöne hechte  oder so.wieso sollten die keine fotos einstellen dürfen?nen foto ist innerhalb von paar sekunden geschossen.das stört den fisch ganz sicher nicht.man muss ja keine stundenlange fotosession starten.mich stören fotos von kleinen fischen auf jeden fall nicht.und du meinst kleine fische sind langweilig und jeder hat so einen schonmal gesehen.ich denke mal das auch jeder schon nen ü100 hecht gesehen hat.also wieso lassen wir es nicht komplett fotos einzustellen?wär für die fische das beste.und wenn dich fotos von kleinen fischen stören guck sie dir halt nicht an.und was hat schlechter umgang bei fischen mit der grösse zu tun;+.ein 50cm hecht mag es genauso wenig wie ein 100cm wenn er im dreck liegt oder so.sowas geht wenn man sie zurücksetzen will garnicht.egal ob der fisch gross oder klein ist.




naja meiner meinung nach blödsinnig der thread........
soll doch jeder so machen wie er es für richtig hält.
solange man waidgerecht mit den fischen umgeht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Tobacco schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 
> Dann lieber auf Steine oder in den Sand??? Ironie!!!


 
Vielleicht kann man ihn auch im Wasser abhaken??? Geht nicht immer, aber oft. Ach nee geht ja doch nicht..., dann wird das Foto nicht so schön, ja dann, ja dann doch lieber in den Dreck...


----------



## scemler (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Kann sich noch wer (der dort halt angemeldet ist) an die Sache 2006 bei Angeln.de im Raubfischforum erinnern? 

Insider wissen was ich meine.


----------



## Dart (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Tobacco schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 
> Dann lieber auf Steine oder in den Sand??? Nur Ironie!!!


Nochmal lesen, reflecktieren und dann die Tastatur strapazieren#h

Wir haben auf Dauer nur die eine Möglichkeit. Den Respekt gegenüber der Kreatur Fisch vorzuleben am Fischwasser. Da können wir uns die Finger jahrelang wund tippen ohne Erfolg.
Der Stein wird nicht ins Rollen gebracht über unsere rhetorischen oder streitbaren Möglichkeiten.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## gründler (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man ihn auch im Wasser abhaken??? Geht nicht immer, aber oft. Ach nee geht ja doch nicht..., dann wird das Foto nicht so schön, ja dann, ja dann doch lieber in den Dreck...


 

Warum müssen wir den Gesetzlich ein Unterfangkescher mitführen?
Gibt es da nicht so ein Satz im Fischereigesetz?

Gefangene Fische sind mit dem Unterfangkescher zu landen?


----------



## nepomuk (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Ich betreibe fast grundsätzlich C&R,
ausser mal einen Fisch für die Pfanne, Pufftiere den Rauch.
Den Fang abzulichten erachte ich als eher überflüssig,
ich behalte solche Erlebnisse ja in meiner Erinnerung.

Ich weiß, ich habe den Fisch gefangen und der fisch weiß das er gefangen wurde.

Wozu Beweise??

Fotos eines Dritten die bem Drill gemacht werden Finde ich ok.

MfG. Swen


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



gründler schrieb:


> Warum müssen wir den Gesetzlich ein Unterfangkescher mitführen?
> Gibt es da nicht so ein Satz im Fischereigesetz?
> 
> Gefangene Fische sind mit dem Unterfangkescher zu landen?


 

nicht überall#d


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



gründler schrieb:


> Warum müssen wir den Gesetzlich ein Unterfangkescher mitführen?
> Gibt es da nicht so ein Satz im Fischereigesetz?
> 
> Gefangene Fische sind mit dem Unterfangkescher zu landen?


 

Genau. Und was sagt das Gesetz sonst noch so?

Ich glaube die Ebene muß man nicht diskutieren.

Jeder Fang ist einzeln. Manchmal kann man einen Fisch im Wasser abhaken, manchmal eben nicht. Aber wenn man es kann, dann kann man es doch auch tun. Oder was spricht dagegen?


----------



## gründler (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> nicht überall#d


 
Wo bitte nicht?
lg


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Tobacco schrieb:


> Nun muss ich mich schon selbst zitieren. Da steht das Wort *IRONIE.* Wenn Sunvogel meinen Text zitiert, dann bitte komplett und keine Sinnentfremdenden Auszüge benutzen wie die Bildzeitung!


 

HOHOHO!!!

Ich habe die Zitierfunktion genutzt und nix geändert! Du hast den Text überarbeitet!!!!


----------



## fantazia (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

ich frag mich was dieser thread bringen soll#d.
ausser streit wird hier eh nix produktives rauskommen....
jemand der kleine fische einstellt wird sich durch sonen thread sicher nicht daran hindern lassen.


----------



## Fehlbiss (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

wie gesagt zu dem "Schniepel" sage ich nix das muss jeder selber wissen aber ich gebe  zu das ich damals auch solche bilder gemacht habe zwar nich im dreck,sand etc. aber trotzdem mache ich noch recht häufig fotos von raubfischen es ist immer eine schöne erinnerung an jede tour 
finde ich 


gruß henni


----------



## gründler (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Genau. Und was sagt das Gesetz sonst noch so?
> 
> Ich glaube die Ebene muß man nicht diskutieren.
> 
> Jeder Fang ist einzeln. Manchmal kann man einen Fisch im Wasser abhaken, manchmal eben nicht. Aber wenn man es kann, dann kann man es doch auch tun. Oder was spricht dagegen?


 
Die Wasspo hier verteilt Verwarnungen sowie Anzeigen wenn Du ohne Unterfangkescher angetroffen wirst,oder Fische ohne Unterfangkescher landest.


----------



## nepomuk (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Lieber einen Fisch im weichen Schnee abhaken,
als ihn zu töten.
Lieber Handlandung,
als rauher Kescher.|kopfkrat


----------



## fantazia (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Fehlbiss schrieb:


> wie gesagt zu dem "Schniepel" sage ich nix das muss jeder selber wissen aber ich gebe  zu das ich damals auch solche bilder gemacht habe zwar nich im dreck,sand etc. aber trotzdem mache ich noch recht häufig fotos von raubfischen es ist immer eine schöne erinnerung an jede tour
> finde ich
> 
> 
> gruß henni


ebend.mache selber von fast jedem fisch nen foto.ganz einfach als erinnerun.is doch schön wenn man mal gucken kann was man in den vorherigen jahren so gefangen hat.
führe auch liste über meine gefangenen fische.


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



gründler schrieb:


> Wo bitte nicht?
> lg


bei uns z.b.


----------



## Fehlbiss (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

ist ja auch besser als von 3m. oder so wieder ins wasser zu schleudern


----------



## gründler (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> bei uns z.b.


 
Also durft ihr eure Fische landen wie ihr wollt ohne Vorschriften?
lg


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Tobacco schrieb:


> @sunvogel |znaika:es würde dann aber da unten stehen #4


 

Hm, ich bin verblüfft. Ich habe es jetzt manuell geändert.


----------



## Waagemann (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Kann mich da nur  Fantazia anschließen!
Ich fotografiere auch fast jeden Fisch und stelle mir am Ende des Jahres ein dvd zusammen und träume dann in der warmen Stube so vor mir hin wie ich dieses Schmuckstück nun wieder überlistet hab!Desweiteren freu ich mich dann das ich ihn eventuell in 5 Jahren als "richtigen" Kämpfer an der Angel hab!
Manchmal ist es ja auch so das man 2 wochen keinen Fisch gefangen hat und dieser eine 45er Hecht zb die ganze Lust steigert und man das nächste mal mit wieder viel mehr Elahn an die ganze Sache ran geht!


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Waagemann schrieb:


> Kann mich da nur Fantazia anschließen!
> Ich fotografiere auch fast jeden Fisch und stelle mir am Ende des Jahres ein dvd zusammen und träume dann in der warmen Stube so vor mir hin wie ich dieses Schmuckstück nun wieder überlistet hab!Desweiteren freu ich mich dann das ich ihn eventuell in 5 Jahren als "richtigen" Kämpfer an der Angel hab!
> Manchmal ist es ja auch so das man 2 wochen keinen Fisch gefangen hat und dieser eine 45er Hecht zb die ganze Lust steigert und man das nächste mal mit wieder viel mehr Elahn an die ganze Sache ran geht!


 
= persönliche Befriedigung ...

aber ob es den Hechten gut tut? Das ist doch hier die Frage, ob man nicht unnötige mögliches Leid eines Lebewesens vermeiden sollte ...


----------



## nepomuk (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Einen Kescher schleppe ich immer mit,
gezwungender maßen.
Aber die Größe des Fangnetzes wird nirgens vorgeschrieben.

Da werde ich doch mal meinen lieblings-Kontroletti mit einem Aquariumkescher foppen.


----------



## scemler (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn einen die (Wasserschutz-)Polizei beim Zurücksetzen eines Fisches beobachtet?


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Tobacco schrieb:


> Nichts, da es nicht grundsätzlich verboten ist.


 
Lass uns diesen Quatsch hier nicht diskutieren ....


----------



## Slotti (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



fantazia schrieb:


> ich frag mich was dieser thread bringen soll#d.
> ausser streit wird hier eh nix produktives rauskommen....
> jemand der kleine fische einstellt wird sich durch sonen thread sicher nicht daran hindern lassen.



ich finde derartige Diskussionen bringen immer was, solange man fair miteinander umgeht. Diskutieren heißt für mich auch nicht das sture Beharren auf seiner eigenen Meinung sondern auch das anhören anderer und sich anschließend eventuell einzugestehen das die "andere" seite auch ein wenig recht hat. Mir war das Thema anfangs "egal" mitlerweile werde ich zweimal drüber nachdenken wann oder wie ich Foto von meinem Fang mache.

Andererseits ist unser Hobby die Angelei ... da werden Fischen Haken ins Maul gerammt und damit an Land gedrillt... auch nicht gerade schön wenn man mal drüber nachdenkt oder? 


Letztlich sollte da jeder seinen eigenen Weg finden, die Anregung mit diesem Thread sich darüber mal Gedanken zu machen finde ich jedoch völlig OK

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Putzig, diese etwas schlichten Flamingversuche. Wenn das so weiter geht ist der Thread bis 19.30 dicht und Bier und Chips können beim Fernsehen gegessen werden. 

Oder es freut sich die Ehefrau...


----------



## nepomuk (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Hi, Waagemann
mit 16 wollte ich auch Trophähen!
Das legt sich mit den Jahren,
beim erwachsen werden.
Leg lieber eine DVD-Sammlung von Dir und Deinen Freunden an.


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



gründler schrieb:


> Also durft ihr eure Fische landen wie ihr wollt ohne Vorschriften?
> lg


 
ja wir haben da keine Vorschrift, auch in BW ist das so (zum für den Abschnitt RNPG und soviel ich weiß auch bayern#c

bei uns heisst es sogar (um das ganze abzurunden:

gefangene Fische die untermaß sind oder der Artenschonzeit unterliegen sind mit *nasser hand* in das gewässer  zurückzusetzen
und um auf Wicked Walley zurückzukommen:


> Es ist aber hier erlaubt und auch im Rahmen des Gesetzes, was nützt es also sich immer wieder darüber zu mukieren?


Fische die keinem Fangverbot unterliegen, dürfen weder in verkehr gebracht, vekauft, getauscht *noch zurückgesetzt* werden.
Fische ohne Mindestmaß (Brassen, Barsch, Wels etc) *dürfen nicht* in das Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden....
von daher könnt ihr euch vorstellen wie das bei uns so aussieht....


----------



## gründler (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

zitat:
Andererseits ist unser Hobby die Angelei ... da werden Fischen Haken ins Maul gerammt und damit an Land gedrillt... auch nicht gerade schön wenn man mal drüber nachdenkt oder? 


Unsere Supermarktfische wie werden die den behandelt,ob das in Ordnung ist laß ich mal dahin gestellt.

at:Rainer 1962

Bei uns hier ist Unterfangkescher Pflicht.Hat schon einige Anzeigen gegeben weil kein Unterfangkescher benutzt wurde.Auch die grüne Seite macht hier sehr viel druck gegen über Anglern die Vorschriften mißachten.
lg


----------



## Slotti (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



gründler schrieb:


> Unsere Supermarktfische wie werden die den behandelt,ob das in Ordnung ist laß ich mal dahin gestellt.



Traurig das du meinen Beitrag in diese Ecke stellst da er so überhaupt nicht gemeint war....


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Tobacco schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn einem die Wasspo beim releasen erwischt???
> Antwort:
> Nichts, da es nicht grundsätzlich verboten ist.


 
doch grundsätzlich ist es verboten.....


----------



## nepomuk (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Kann ich hier keinen anpieken?


----------



## Dart (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Um mal wieder auf @ the drivers Ausgangsposting zurück zu kommen.
Ich kann den Ansatz seeehr gut selber für mich nachvollziehen.
Einige werden sich zurück entsinnen, und noch heute über etliche meiner eingestellten Schniepel schmunzeln, im Zuge der aufkommenden Jerkmania, vor ein paar Jahren. Ich liebe Bilder von Einsteigern und gerade Junganglern die Stolz ihren Fang präsentieren. Dabei ist die Größe vollig wurscht.
Der Rest ist dann doch das weitere Lernen und das Lernen wollen.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## fantazia (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> = persönliche Befriedigung ...
> 
> aber ob es den Hechten gut tut? Das ist doch hier die Frage, ob man nicht unnötige mögliches Leid eines Lebewesens vermeiden sollte ...


was fürn leid?weiss ja nicht wie du fotos machst.aber bei mir dauert das keine 10sekunden.



und  angeln im allgemeinen is doch nee "persönliche Befriedigung"
gerade als c&r angler.also ich sehe da kein problem schnell nen foto zu machen und dann ab ins wasser.reden hier halt von nem schnellen foto und keinen stundenlangen fotosessions.


----------



## serge7 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Da ich keinen Fotoapparat habe male ich mir die Fische nach dem Landen immer in Öl auf Leinwand...Die Zeit muß sein.:q:vik:


----------



## kulti007 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

einige sollten sich ein neues hobby suchen #d ...dann wird überhaupt kein fisch von euch verletzt |rolleyes und ihr seit die heilligen... #h


----------



## fantazia (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



nepomuk schrieb:


> Hi, Waagemann
> mit 16 wollte ich auch Trophähen!
> Das legt sich mit den Jahren,
> beim erwachsen werden.
> Leg lieber eine DVD-Sammlung von Dir und Deinen Freunden an.


was fürn blödsinn#d.das hat doch nix mit trophähen zu tun.....
bei mir zb. dienen die fotos als erinnerung.wie urlaubsfotos halt.zeig die ja keinem  und proll damit rum.is doch schön mal zu gucken was man in den vorherigen jahren für fische gefangen hat in einsamen stunden wo man nicht angeln gehen kann.gibt doch nix schöneres.schönes foto vom fisch machen und danach schonend in sein element zurück.was hat das bitte mit trophähen zu tun.verstehe ich nicht.


und komisch das auch tausende carp-hunter und raubfischjäger fotos von ihren fischen machen.und die sind sicher nicht alle erst 16.naja vielleicht legt sich das ja echt mit dem alter wenn man langsam eingerostet ist:q:q:q.
aber da hab ich ja zum glück noch zeit.


----------



## Waagemann (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> = persönliche Befriedigung ...



...das ist richtig!
Aber der Fisch nimmt doch nich wegen einer 1min an Land Schaden(vorrausgesetzt er liegt nicht auf einen für den Fisch schädlichen Boden!!!)!?
Ich für meinen Teil finde es auch besser wenn der Fisch nicht im Dreck liegt sondern mit beiden Händen vorsichtig gehalten wird!



nepomuk schrieb:


> Hi, Waagemann
> mit 16 wollte ich auch Trophähen!
> Das legt sich mit den Jahren,
> beim erwachsen werden.
> Leg lieber eine DVD-Sammlung von Dir und Deinen Freunden an.



...aber meine Freunde sind nicht solche Augenweiden wie ein toll gezeichneter Barsch,ne Quatsch bei Seite...
als Trophäe würde ich das nicht bezeichnen viel mehr eine schöne Erinnerung!!!


----------



## Schuschek (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

*45 Aktive Benutzer! Das ist ein Rekord*


----------



## gründler (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Slotti schrieb:


> Traurig das du meinen Beitrag in diese Ecke stellst da er so überhaupt nicht gemeint war....


 
Ne das hat nix mit Ecke zu tun,Leid ist Leid egal wo wie warum,Ich finde Angler und Jäger sind noch (bis auf Ausnahmen)die einzigen die sich am meisten um die Kreaturen sorgen.Und wenn ich im Tv sehe wie tausende Dorsche aufn Deck 15min.rumzappeln drauf rumgetretten wird usw.Dann finde ich das viel schlimmer als ein Angler der Fische fängt und sie vernünftig versorgt.
Hier wird von Leid gesprochen und wenn ihr so denkt,dann fragt mal euer Schnitzel was es alles mitgemacht hat,euer Lachsaufschnitt euer Hähnchen im Grill und und und.Ich bezweifel sehr das die so behandelt werden oder wurden wie ein gefangener Fisch von einem Vernünftigen Angler.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



kulti007 schrieb:


> einige sollten sich ein neues hobby suchen #d ...dann wird überhaupt kein fisch von euch verletzt |rolleyes und ihr seit die heilligen... #h


 
Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen....
Wie schon gesagt, man kann alles übertreiben.#d
Gibt es eigentlich schon Schaumstoff Handschuhe, um den Fisch noch schonender anzufassen...?|uhoh:


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Modmode ON:



kulti007 schrieb:


> einige sollten sich ein neues hobby suchen #d ...dann wird überhaupt kein fisch von euch verletzt |rolleyes und ihr seit die heilligen... #h



Solch ein Ton ist hier nicht erwünscht! #d

Modmode OFF

Kaimode ON:

Ich habe nichts gegen Fotos von "kleinen" Fischen, jedoch
hab ich was gegen Fotos von Fischen die zurück gesetzt
werden soll die schlecht behandelt werden! (Sand, Stein, 
Gras, Handtuch usw...) Da sollte man auch an seine
Vorbildfunktion gegenüber der Newcomer denken.

Die die mich kennen wissen, dass ich ein großer Fan vom
"neudeutsch" Underwaterrelease bin wobei ich nichts gegen
ein Foto habe, dass behutsam (Nasse Hände, Abhakmatte, 
im Wasser an der Bordwand usw...) gemacht wurde.
Gerade Fotos von Fischen im Wasser bzw gaaanz leicht aus 
dem Wasser gehoben finde ich sehr geil!

Einen schönen Abend

Kai


----------



## Schuschek (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

*"""5.1 Die Behandlung gefangener Fische* 
Jeder Angler trägt die Verantwortung, dass die gefangenen Fische schonend und tierschutzgerecht behandelt und einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt werden. Gefangene Fische dürfen nur für den Eigenbedarf verwendet werden, ein Verkauf der Fische ist nicht zulässig.
Das Angelgerät und die Landehilfsmittel sind so auszuwählen, dass die zu erwartenden Fische sicher zu landen sind. Fische, die während der Schonzeit gefangen werden und untermaßige Fische sind unverzüglich schonend ins Gewässer zurückzusetzen. Um Verletzungen und Beschädigungen der Schleimschicht und der Oberhaut zu vermeiden, sind diese Fische nur mit nassen Händen anzufassen. Der Angelhaken ist mit einem Hakenlöser vorsichtig zu entfernen, oder das Vorfach ist abzuschneiden.
Werden Fische beim Fang nachhaltig verletzt, sind sie unverzüglich zu töten. Die Aneignung dieser Fische ist verboten, wenn sie untermaßig sind oder während der Schonzeit gefangen wurden oder für sie ein Fangverbot besteht.
Das Hältern von maßigen Fischen im Fanggewässer bedarf des vernünftigen Grundes und ist auf die erforderliche Dauer zu beschränken.
Es dürfen nur hinreichend geräumige Setzkescher aus knotenfreiem Material verwendet werden. Das Hältern von Forellen, Äschen, Maränen, Zandern, Welsen, Rapfen, Hechten, Barben und Barschen ist bei der Angelfischerei verboten. In Gewässern mit Schiffs- und Motorbootverkehr und von fahrenden Wasserfahrzeugen aus ist das Hältern in Setzkeschern verboten.
Beim Hegeangeln sind Setzkescher, die mindestens 3 m lang sind und einen Mindestdurchmesser von 40 cm haben, zu verwenden.""""

Es ist nicht verboten Fische zurück zu setzen. Ganz oben steht "und einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt werden". Wenn ich also nen Hecht fange aber auf Barsch angle weil ich Barsch essen möchte und Hecht mir nicht schmeckt, kann ich den Hecht zurück setzen. Also kann ich ihn nicht Sinnvoll verwerten. Ich darf ihn ja nur für den Eigenbedarf nehmen. So ist es in Sachsen-Anhalt


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@tobacco und Gründler...
tja genau das ist das Problem, jedes land und die darin enthaltenen verbände kochen ihr eigenes Süppchen, wenn ich an meine Strecke denke....Schonzeiten als beipiel, stehe ich links ner Buhne bin ich in RLP und der zander idt bis 1.6 geschont...5 Meter weiter rechts hinter die buhne ist er am 16.05. offen, ganz krass ists auch in nem See...eine Hälfte das BL die andre Hälfte ein andres.....
folgendes nem Bekannten passiert....
er am 20.05 in der BW Hälfte nen Zander gefangen....Boot liegt aber in RLP, er an den Anlegeplatz gerudert da er nach Hause wollte, in RLP kontrolliert worden, hat ganz schön Ärger wegen des Zanders gegeben, nur aufgrund der Fangliste (orrausschauend hat er den Zander in die BW Liste direkt nach dem Fang eingetragen) und eines Zeugen ist ihm nix passiert....war aber ein ganz schöner Akt...
off Topic Ende


meine Meinung zu Fangfotos....
nicht päpstlicher sein als der pabst, klappern gehört zum handwerk, wenn das Foto ohne große Umstände gemacht werden kann, warum nicht. Wenn der Fisch eh entnommen wird, abschlagen Blut abputzen, schön hinlegen und ein Foto vom Fisch dann von der schön gedeckten tafel mit den goldbraun gebratenen Filets machen....


----------



## gründler (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Schuschek schrieb:


> *45 Aktive Benutzer! Das ist ein Rekord*


 
75 is hoch!


at:Rainer1962
Das mit den Länderein Schonzeiten und grenzenden Abschnitte das gibs hier auch,bloß in Nds sind manche Wasspo-polis sehr sehr griffig!Da wird auch mal mit nen Fernglas der Angler beobachtet oder Fotos von gemacht.
lg


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



kulti007 schrieb:


> einige sollten sich ein neues hobby suchen #d ...dann wird überhaupt kein fisch von euch verletzt |rolleyes und ihr seit die heilligen... #h


 
Tut uns leid, wir sind eben nicht alle *Sport*angler...


----------



## hotte50 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Tobacco schrieb:


> Hab meinen jetzt oben drüber auch geändert und unten steht es



nur mal so nebenbei....

vielleicht ist es dir noch nicht aufgefallen aber solange Änderungen innerhalb eines gewissen Zeitrahmens erfolgen, steht eben nichts von einer Änderung in der Fußzeile.....


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



> Ich finde Angler und Jäger sind noch (bis auf Ausnahmen)die einzigen die sich am meisten um die Kreaturen sorgen


Zum einem, bitte nicht Angler und Jäger in einen Topf werfen.Bei Hintergründen und Ausführung gibts zu viele Unterschiede.

Zum anderen , Wer sich wirklich und ernsthaft Sorgen macht , der läßt die Angel zu Haus und den Fisch in Ruh. Alles andere wäre Doppelmoral und Heuchelei.


----------



## nepomuk (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



kulti007 schrieb:


> einige sollten sich ein neues hobby suchen #d ...dann wird überhaupt kein fisch von euch verletzt |rolleyes und ihr seit die heilligen... #h


 
Brandenburg ein Land für Naturfreunde und Angler,
nichts für Stadtmenschen, oder Berufstätige (keine Arbeitsplätze).
Die meisten möchten da nicht mal tot auf'm Zaun hängen!

Der Wild- Fischreichtum ist bei Euch gewaltig,
und selbst dort gilt für mich C&R.

Hier in OWL freue ich mich über jedes Fischlein,und trage beim zurücksetzen die Hoffnung in mir,
das es weiterlebt 
und nicht in irgendeiner Russenkehle verschwindet


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

OOPS Hotte!!! Du alter Ehrenretter! Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was dazu jetzt kommt....


Du hast recht. Ich habe meinen Text jetzt zweimal geändert.

Und nochmal...


----------



## gründler (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Zum einem, bitte nicht Angler und Jäger in einen Topf werfen.Bei Hintergründen und Ausführung gibts zu viele Unterschiede.
> 
> Zum anderen , Wer sich wirklich und ernsthaft Sorgen macht , der läßt die Angel zu Haus und den Fisch in Ruh. Alles andere wäre Doppelmoral und Heuchelei.


 
Sehe ich anders,übe selber beides aus,aber ist Ansichtssache!


----------



## Blauzahn (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

"In Hornberg hatte sich anno 1564 der Herzog Christoph von  Württemberg angesagt. Dieser sollte mit Salut und allen Ehren empfangen werden. Als alles bereit war, näherte sich aus der Ferne eine große Staubwolke. Alle jubelten und die Kanonen donnerten, was das Zeug hielt. Doch die Staubwolke entpuppte sich leider nur als eine Postkutsche. Selbiges geschah dann, als ein Krämerkarren und noch einiges später eine Rinderherde auf die Stadt zukam. Der Ausguck hatte jedes Mal falschen Alarm gegeben, und alles Pulver war verschossen, als der Herzog endlich kam. Einige Hornberger versuchten dann durch Brüllen den Kanonendonner nachzuahmen."
Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hornberger_Schießen

Tut mir Leid, dass ich meine Klappe nicht halten kann, aber vom ursprünglich angeregten Thema ist nicht mehr viel übrig geblieben.
Statt sachlich beim Thema zu bleiben, verendet diese sinnvolle 
Anregung in Befindlichkeiten und Grundsatzdiskussionen.

Grüße,
René
der bewusst nichts zum Thema schreibt, um uns neues Ungemach im Thread zu ersparen #h


----------



## kulti007 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Modmode ON:
> 
> Solch ein Ton ist hier nicht erwünscht! #d
> 
> Modmode OFF



was für ein ton und was ist daran verkehrt #c das ist einfach meine meinung.

wir sind alle angler und bohren den fischen einen haken ins maul...und manche wollen uns hier klar machen das sie den fisch auf gar keinen fall verletzen wollen...wie lächerlich |uhoh:

wie gesagt, meine meinung...


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



kulti007 schrieb:


> ...und manche wollen uns hier klar machen das sie den fisch auf gar keinen fall verletzen wollen...wie lächerlich |uhoh:
> 
> wie gesagt, meine meinung...


 
Wer hat denn das gesagt?

Zitiere mal eine einzige Stelle. Kannst du nicht.


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



> wir sind alle angler und bohren den fischen einen Haken ins maul...und manche wollen uns hier klar machen das sie den fisch auf gar keinen fall verletzen wollen...wie lächerlich


 
Danke , danke , danke , genauso ist es. danke.............


----------



## kulti007 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



nepomuk schrieb:


> _*Brandenburg ein Land für Naturfreunde und Angler,
> nichts für Stadtmenschen, oder Berufstätige (keine Arbeitsplätze).
> Die meisten möchten da nicht mal tot auf'm Zaun hängen!
> *_
> ...



was willst du uns damit sagen #c 

und ich glaube du hast mein post nicht so verstanden wie es gemeint war #h


----------



## Hooked (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Hallo!

Ich glaube das es immer auf die Umstände ankommt. Wenn man zu zweit (oder mit mehreren) unterwegs ist, dann kann man man von jedem Fisch ein Foto machen. Auch wenn es "nur" beim abhaken im Wasser ist.
Wenn ein Schniepel nen riesen Wobbler gefährlich im Maul hängen hat, "muß" man ihn z.B. am Nacken greifen o.ä.. 
Kann man nicht im Wasser lösen, viel zu zappelig. 
Dann kann man den abgehakten Fisch auch noch zwei Sekunden länger fest (-und in die Kamera) halten. Ansonsten, wie gesagt, beim abhaken Fotografieren.
Das "wie" ist doch wohl das wichtigste. Die Jungangler lassen wir jetzt mal außen vor, denen muß man es halt erklären.
Das man nicht alles ablichtet, was so gefangen wird, ist klar. Aber wenn man doch an einem Angeltag nur den einen Schniepel fängt, dann kann man ihn doch als Erinnerung ablichten (lassen). 
Wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin, mache ich keine Fotos. Es sei denn vom SuperFisch.
Aber selbst dann würde ich (wenn möglich) einen Passanten fragen. Denn die sind immer sofort zur Stelle wenn man was dickes am Band hat.|uhoh: Vorrausgesetzt es sind überhaupt welche in der Nähe. Ist ja auch Gewässerspezifisch|supergri. 
In den Dreck legen jedenfalls, geht garnicht!!!

Ob der Fisch (die Größe) es Wert ist abgelichtet zu werden, muß wohl jedem selbst überlassen werden.


----------



## kulti007 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wer hat denn das gesagt?
> 
> Zitiere mal eine einzige Stelle. Kannst du nicht.



schau dir posting 73 an...


----------



## ~Michi~ (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Ja die Sache mit den Fotos das ist schon schlimm ich glaub die qualvollste und häufigste Todesursache beim Angeln is der tot durchs Foto #q.

Nein mal ehrlich findet ihr nicht das es doch jeden selber überlassen ist von welchen Fisch er ein Foto machen möchte und von welchen nicht?. Für Leute die ständig am Gewässer unterwegs sind und für die nen ü70er ganz normal ist, für die sind Fotos von kleineren Fischen vieleicht uninteressant aber für manche sind vieleicht auch schon ü50er gross und wieso sollen die nicht das gleiche Recht auf nen Foto haben wie die die größere Fische fangen, was zum Großteil sicher auch vom Gewässer abhängig ist?. Ich kann zwar nicht sagen wie ihr die Fotos macht aber gewöhnlich dauert so ein Foto nur ein paar Sekunden. 
Ich glaube man sollte sich lieber Gedanken über das "wie" machen aber sicher nicht über die Größe des Fisches, ich glaube auch nicht das jemand einen 15cm Hecht Fotografieren würde, aber wenn doch, wieso nicht |rolleyes. Fotos bei denen Fische auf Steine abgelegt werden oder ähnliches sind sicher nicht schön und sollten auch nicht sein egal welche Größe der Fisch hat, doch was ist daran so schlimm wenn man den Fisch abgehakt hat den Fisch zurücksetzt und dann eben ein kleines Foto schiesst?. Ich denke nicht das der Fisch in den paar Sekunden schaden nehmen wird |rolleyes.
Irgendwie find ich die ganze Diskussion auch ein bisschen daneben, vieleicht sollten wir ja ein Schonmaß fürs Fotografieren einführen noch ein Paar neue Fischereigesetzte in Deutschland können wir sicher brauchen das wär doch mal wieder eins, wir haben doch eh schon so wenige? #q.

Bei manchen Leuten kann man sich echt nur Fragen wieso sie eigentlich überhaupt angeln gehen, denn ich denke beim Drill nimmt der Fisch egal welche Größe mehr Schaden als die paar Sekunden beim Foto. Wäre für die Einführung von Ködern mit Warnhinweiss für die Fische, beissen auf eigene Gefahr Eltern haften für Ihre Kinder :q.

Nein Sorry aber ich kann echt nich mehr... worüber manche sich Gedanken machen, da gibts wirklich wichtigere Dinge wie man einen Fisch schonend behandelt aber das am Fotografieren festzumachen...

Naja wär's braucht...


----------



## Hooked (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Da war ich wohl viel zu lahm.
Kein Wunder bei dem Auflauf hier! 

Hoffentlich ändert das ein bißchen was...


----------



## nepomuk (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



fantazia schrieb:


> was fürn blödsinn#d.das hat doch nix mit trophähen zu tun.....
> bei mir zb. dienen die fotos als erinnerung.wie urlaubsfotos halt.zeig die ja keinem und proll damit rum.is doch schön mal zu gucken was man in den vorherigen jahren für fische gefangen hat in einsamen stunden wo man nicht angeln gehen kann.gibt doch nix schöneres.schönes foto vom fisch machen und danach schonend in sein element zurück.was hat das bitte mit trophähen zu tun.verstehe ich nicht.
> 
> 
> ...


 
HI azifand,

Ich weiß nur was ich einmal erlebt habe bleibt für immer auf der Festplatte,
da braucht es keine Bilder!
Bei den jüngeren Leuten ist das wohl an#qders


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@ Kulti 
Ton und Meinung haben rein garnichts miteinander zu tun!
Du kannste jede Meinung auch in nettem Ton wiedergeben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

zu deiner Frage an mich:



fantazia schrieb:


> was fürn leid?*weiss ja nicht wie du fotos machst*.aber bei mir dauert das keine 10sekunden.


 
habe einige Seiten vorher schon geantwortet:#h



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ... hake ich Fische, die ich nicht entnehme, gleich schonend im Wasser ab ...denn beim Spinnfischen hakt sich ja der Fisch meist im Maul vorne, so dass das problemlos geht ...
> für mich als Spinnfischer gibt es somit keinen Grund an Land einen Fisch, den man zurücksetzen will oder muss, (womöglich indem man dazu diesen noch auf Kies oder auf Steine legen muss), abzuhaken
> 
> ... und ein Foto ist kein Grund #h


 

und zu deinem Posting an mich:



Waagemann schrieb:


> ...
> Aber der Fisch nimmt doch nich wegen einer 1min an Land Schaden(vorrausgesetzt er liegt nicht auf einen für den Fisch schädlichen Boden!!!)!?


 
gilt ebenfallls mein obiges Zitat #h


----------



## nepomuk (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Zum einem, bitte nicht Angler und Jäger in einen Topf werfen.Bei Hintergründen und Ausführung gibts zu viele Unterschiede.
> 
> Zum anderen , Wer sich wirklich und ernsthaft Sorgen macht , der läßt die Angel zu Haus und den Fisch in Ruh. Alles andere wäre Doppelmoral und Heuchelei.


 
Du hast absolut Recht#g
Ein Licht in dunkeler Nacht!!!


----------



## Hooked (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@Michi


> ich glaube auch nicht das jemand einen 15cm Hecht Fotografieren würde, aber wenn doch, wieso nicht |rolleyes




Würde ich eher als nen 60er.


----------



## Veit (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Ganz schöner Unsinn was hier manche schreiben!
Wo ist denn bitteschön der Unterschied ob ich einen Meterhecht fotografiere, den ich releasen will oder einen 60er? Richtig, es gibt keinen! 
Eigentlich erübrigt sich die Diskussion damit aus meiner Sicht schon. 
Für mich zeugen einige Postings hier von mehr von Intoleranz und Überheblichkeit anstatt von Erwachsensein.
Ich sehe es wie fantazia, Fehlbiss oder auch Waagemann. Eine Foto ist aus meiner Sicht eine schöne Erinnerung auch wenn es nicht von irgendnem Riesenfisch ist, ich schaue es mir auch gerne nach längere Zeit wieder an. Und so ein Thread hier wird auch niemanden davon abhalten weiter Fangfotos zu machen, allenfalls haben sich diverse Leute dadurch für mich (wiedermal) mit außergewöhnlicher Aroganz in Verbindung gebacht.


----------



## Hooked (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Der totale Hammer die kleinen Hechte. Wie goil die aussehen, richtig original.|rolleyes Schon wie ein Meter, in klein halt:q.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Veit schrieb:


> Für mich zeugen einige Postings hier von mehr von Intoleranz und Überheblichkeit anstatt von Erwachsensein....
> allenfalls haben sich diverse Leute dadurch für mich (wiedermal) mit außergewöhnlicher Aroganz in Verbindung gebacht.


 
Hi Veit #h,

hast heute einen Scheidertag gehabt oder woher deine Laune? #c


----------



## fantazia (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



nepomuk schrieb:


> HI azifand,
> 
> Ich weiß nur was ich einmal erlebt habe bleibt für immer auf der Festplatte,
> da braucht es keine Bilder!
> Bei den jüngeren Leuten ist das wohl an#qders


vielleicht fängst du auch nur so wenig und kannst dir deshalb jeden fisch merken:q.bei meiner anzahl an fischen die ich im jahr fange klappt das mit dem merken leider nicht:m.


----------



## Veit (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



kulti007 schrieb:


> einige sollten sich ein neues hobby suchen #d ...dann wird überhaupt kein fisch von euch verletzt |rolleyes und ihr seit die heilligen... #h


|good:


----------



## Veit (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@ Toni: War nicht angeln!


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Toni: War nicht angeln!


 
Aha ... alles klar ... deshalb ...:m


----------



## Hooked (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Etwas sinnvolles hat der Trööt schon. Evtl. lesen ein paar Jungangler mit und lernen ihre Fische nicht für ein Foto in den Sand zu werfen...


----------



## nepomuk (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



fantazia schrieb:


> vielleicht fängst du auch nur so wenig und kannst dir deshalb jeden fisch merken:q.bei meiner anzahl an fischen die ich im jahr fange klappt das mit dem merken leider nicht:m.


gerade dann 
wirst doch ständig neu gepeppt!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Wenn jemand ein Foto machen will ........... mein Segen hat er. Will mir der selbe was von  vermeidbarem Leid , weidgerechten Umgang usw. erzählen , ist das Doppelmoral.
Jeder von uns der einen Fisch an der Angel hat fügt diesem Leid zu. Auch wenn ich dieses Leid so gering wie nur möglich "gestalte" , es bleibt Leid und zwar vermeidbares.
Und bevor einer rummault, ja ich muß mich dabei auch an die eigene Nase fassen.


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Anscheinend haben einige hier nicht verstanden,dass es nicht darum geht ob man seine
Fische fotografiert,sondern wie und ob es Sinn macht diese Bilder zu veröffentlichen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Hooked (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

So ist es!


----------



## Forellenzemmel (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Komischer Thread hier, 

aber zumindest hat der Starter es geschafft den einen oder anderen (den einen oder anderen auch nicht) zum Nachdenken anzuregen.
Trotzdem entwickelt sich wirklich keine vernünftige Diskussion (Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel) über das Anliegen des Threadstartes. 
Es ging Ihm um die vernünftige und schonende Behandlung der Kreatur (Beute), egal ob c+r oder Pfanne! 
Da möchte ich völlig wertfrei sagen: Recht hat er!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Veit (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@ Toni: Hast ja recht, mein Post ist ziemlich agressiv und mit Sicherheit genauso provokant wie jene von manch anderen. Ich lasse jedem auch seine Meinung und wer es nicht für sich selbst verantworten kann kleine Fische zu fotografieren oder Fische die danach released werden, der soll es eben nicht tun. 
Mich stört weniger diese Ansicht, sondern mehr die bereits angesprochene Aroganz und Überheblichkeit, die manche in ihren Postings vielleicht sogar unbewußt einbringen. 
Das Board lebt doch unter anderem von Fangmeldungen. Müssen es denn immer nur Riesenfische sein? Viele haben einfach nicht die Möglichkeit regelmäßig kapitale Fänge zu machen sei es mangels Zeit, entsprechender Gewässer oder aus anderen Gründen. Sollen diese Leute keine Fotos mehr einstellen? Und darf man sich nicht über kleinere Fänge freuen und diese fotografieren? Auch wenns extrem klingt, aber das ist genauso, als wenn ich jemanden dafür "anzähle", dass er nie Fotos einstellt. Ein halbwegs waidgerechtes Verhalten mit Fischen, die man releasen will, sollte natürlich selbstverständlich sein, das schließt ein Foto aber meiner Meinung nach nicht zwangsläufig aus.


----------



## snofla (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Veit schrieb:


> Ganz schöner Unsinn was hier manche schreiben!
> Wo ist denn bitteschön der Unterschied ob ich einen Meterhecht fotografiere, den ich releasen will oder einen 60er? Richtig, es gibt keinen!
> Eigentlich erübrigt sich die Diskussion damit aus meiner Sicht schon.
> Für mich zeugen einige Postings hier von mehr von Intoleranz und Überheblichkeit anstatt von Erwachsensein.
> Ich sehe es wie fantazia, Fehlbiss oder auch Waagemann. Eine Foto ist aus meiner Sicht eine schöne Erinnerung auch wenn es nicht von irgendnem Riesenfisch ist, ich schaue es mir auch gerne nach längere Zeit wieder an. Und so ein Thread hier wird auch niemanden davon abhalten weiter Fangfotos zu machen, allenfalls haben sich diverse Leute dadurch für mich (wiedermal) mit außergewöhnlicher Aroganz in Verbindung gebacht.





da gebe ich dir recht veit #h


----------



## crocodile (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@ hooked

für dein fotoalbum...

ich finde auch, das nicht jeder fisch eine fotosession "wert" ist. lieber so schnell wie möglich schonend zurück oder, wenn nötig, einen auffe rübe, kurz und "schmerzlos". aber wer möchte kann doch gerne noch nen schnellen schnappschuss als erinnerung machen, auch posten darf er ihn, ich persönlich mache das jedoch nicht.

ich bin mir aber auch ziemlich sicher, dass die fische vom veit durch das foto nicht viel mehr leiden müssen, als die eines ganz schnellen releasers.


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Nun auch noch mein Senf dazu:
Ich bin Angler seit meinem 3. oder 4. Lebensjahr. Seit dem ich das bin, habe ich mich durch Erziehung meines Opas und meines Vaters auch damit auseinander zu setzen gehabt, daß ein Fisch durch das angeln auch mal verletzt wird, ich, wenn ich Lust und Appetit dazu habe, den Fisch auch mal töten muß. Ich angle, weil es mir Spaß macht und ich beim Angeln Entspannung finde und ich meinen Speisezettel damit bereichern kann und dazu auch mal Freunde, Bekannte und Verwandte einladen kann. Wenn ein Fisch zu klein ist, nicht meinem "Beuteschema" entspricht oder ich genug habe, setze ich ihn schonend zurück. Ab und an fotografiere ich auch, um eine Erinnerung zu haben oder den Fisch auch anderen zeigen zu können. Im Gegensatz zu anderen fotografierte ich bisher aber immer nur abgeschlagene Fische. Meine Meinung zum Angeln alleine des Fotografierens willen habe ich schon anderweitig geschrieben. Aber eines ist und bleibt für mich dabei klar: Wer der Meinung ist, es sei vollkommen unschädlich für den Fisch, ihn zu haken, zu drillen, zu landen und zu fotografieren, der ist einfach nur zu faul, nachzudenken, Streß bedeutet es auf jeden Fall! Und Streß bedeutet Schädigung. Und egal ob abschlagen oder zurücksetzen, damit *muß* ein Angler ( egal ob Verwerter oder C&R- ler) leben. Wer da anderes glaubt, hat wirklich sein Hobby verfehlt! ( Streß ist hierbei übrigens unabhängig von der nicht bewiesenen Schmerztheorie! ) Aber wer den Fischen ja nicht schaden will, sollte nicht mehr angeln bzw. sich sogar nicht mal mehr dem Wasser nähern, da auch plötzliche Schattenbildung, übertragene Schwingungen oder Wasserbewegungen Fische zu Fluchtbewegungen zwingen können und damit Streß verursachen. Und das selbst bei kleinsten Teichen.
Und wie lange jemand der Meinung ist, einen Fisch "leiden zu lassen" ist dabei immer noch "relativ" zu sehen, aber ein Fisch, der "vernünftig" überlebt, wenn man ihn zurücksetzt, hat immer noch "kurz genug" gelitten, denn er überlebt.


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@Veit
Gut geschrieben. 
Natürlich nerven viele User die Mengen von Fangmeldungen mit Durchschnittsfischen.
Mich eingeschlossen. 
Mich zwingt aber ja auch keiner, mir solche Threads anzusehen und genau deshalb sind solche Threads und die darin enthaltenen Postings auch absolut ok.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Blauzahn (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Toni: Hast ja recht, mein Post ist ziemlich agressiv und mit Sicherheit genauso provokant wie jene von manch anderen. Ich lasse jedem auch seine Meinung und wer es nicht für sich selbst verantworten kann kleine Fische zu fotografieren oder Fische die danach released werden, der soll es eben nicht tun.
> Mich stört weniger diese Ansicht, sondern mehr die bereits angesprochene Aroganz und Überheblichkeit, die manche in ihren Postings vielleicht sogar unbewußt einbringen.
> Das Board lebt doch unter anderem von Fangmeldungen. Müssen es denn immer nur Riesenfische sein? Viele haben einfach nicht die Möglichkeit regelmäßig kapitale Fänge zu machen sei es mangels Zeit, entsprechender Gewässer oder aus anderen Gründen. Sollen diese Leute keine Fotos mehr einstellen? Und darf man sich nicht über kleinere Fänge freuen und diese fotografieren? Auch wenns extrem klingt, aber das ist genauso, als wenn ich jemanden dafür "anzähle", dass er nie Fotos einstellt. Ein halbwegs waidgerechtes Verhalten mit Fischen, die man releasen will, sollte natürlich selbstverständlich sein, das schließt ein Foto aber meiner Meinung nach nicht zwangsläufig aus.



Nun muss ich doch nochmal....
in weiten Teilen stimme ich mit Dir überein, Veit
nun aber zu dem was mir aufstösst...
ich unterstelle jetzt mal nur hypothetisch
das ein Angler der C&R betreibt und dabei seine Fänge fotografiert, sie hier um Board postet,
nur danach strebt Anerkennung zu heischen und sein Ego zu befriedigen.
Du kannst Dir den Schuh anziehen oder auch nicht.
Für mich gibt es keinen anderen Grund, einen Fisch zu fangen, diesen in die Kamera zu halten und danach freizulassen, als die Selbstbestätigung.
Und ja, ich habe Euch auch lieb! #h

Viele Grüße,
René


----------



## Hooked (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@crocodile
Danke. Ist doch ein super Foto!:q
Solche Erinnerungen sind doch was.
Hast Du den mit der Rute gefangen?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis dieser Tröt hier dicht gemacht wird.
Und wenn Ihr mich fragt: *Höchste Zeit*....


----------



## hotte50 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Und wenn Ihr mich fragt: *Höchste Zeit*....



Humorloser Spielverderber.... :q:q:q


----------



## Hooked (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



> Für mich gibt es keinen anderen Grund, einen Fisch zu fangen, diesen in die Kamera zu halten und danach freizulassen, als die Selbstbestätigung.



Für mich schon! So hat jeder seine Meinung...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Humorloser Spielverderber.... :q:q:q


 
Mein Chips sind alle....:q


----------



## Hackersepp (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Nun auch noch mein Senf dazu:
> Ich bin Angler seit meinem 3. oder 4. Lebensjahr. Seit dem ich das bin, habe ich mich durch Erziehung meines Opas und meines Vaters auch damit auseinander zu setzen gehabt, daß ein Fisch durch das angeln auch mal verletzt wird, ich, wenn ich Lust und Appetit dazu habe, den Fisch auch mal töten muß. Ich angle, weil es mir Spaß macht und ich beim Angeln Entspannung finde und ich meinen Speisezettel damit bereichern kann und dazu auch mal Freunde, Bekannte und Verwandte einladen kann. Wenn ein Fisch zu klein ist, nicht meinem "Beuteschema" entspricht oder ich genug habe, setze ich ihn schonend zurück. Ab und an fotografiere ich auch, um eine Erinnerung zu haben oder den Fisch auch anderen zeigen zu können. Im Gegensatz zu anderen fotografierte ich bisher aber immer nur abgeschlagene Fische. Meine Meinung zum Angeln alleine des Fotografierens willen habe ich schon anderweitig geschrieben. Aber eines ist und bleibt für mich dabei klar: Wer der Meinung ist, es sei vollkommen unschädlich für den Fisch, ihn zu haken, zu drillen, zu landen und zu fotografieren, der ist einfach nur zu faul, nachzudenken, Streß bedeutet es auf jeden Fall! Und Streß bedeutet Schädigung. Und egal ob abschlagen oder zurücksetzen, damit *muß* ein Angler ( egal ob Verwerter oder C&R- ler) leben. Wer da anderes glaubt, hat wirklich sein Hobby verfehlt! ( Streß ist hierbei übrigens unabhängig von der nicht bewiesenen Schmerztheorie! ) Aber wer den Fischen ja nicht schaden will, sollte nicht mehr angeln bzw. sich sogar nicht mal mehr dem Wasser nähern, da auch plötzliche Schattenbildung, übertragene Schwingungen oder Wasserbewegungen Fische zu Fluchtbewegungen zwingen können und damit Streß verursachen. Und das selbst bei kleinsten Teichen.


 
très bien,
Ich kann dir  nur zustimmen.
Alleine im TV (Rex Hunt) wird dies immer wieder praktiziert. Der Fisch wird teilweise ca 1 min. lang einfach in der Hand gehalten ohne ihn für seine Ansprache überhaupt zu gebrauchen. Anstatt dass er ihn einfach abhakt und dann sein Gerät erklärt, macht er dies nachdem er einen Fisch gelandet hat.

Manchmal triffts dann aber auch den Höhepunkt, wenn er mehrere Minuten wieder was erklären will, (natürlich mit lebendem Fisch in der Hand) und dann schließlich ganz locker sagt: So , den können wir jetzt fürs Abendessen brauchen.

Wieso schlägt er ihn nicht gleich ab??? Krankes Australien.
------------------------------------------------------------

Dies ist aber leider nicht ein EInzelfall. Ich habe schon mehrere Videos auf diversen Internetseiten gesehen,  die ähnlcihe Dummheiten beinhalteten.


----------



## Hooked (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@Blauzahn
Aber Selbstbestätigung ist auch bei mir ein Grund.


----------



## gründler (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Der vernünftige Jäger wird kein Tier unnötig Leid zu fügen,Hegen und Pflegen lernt das Deutsche Waidwerk.

Der vernünftige Angler denkt genau so,und läßt genau so wenig Leid zu und behandelt sein fang schnell und schonnend.

Wo ist jetzt da der Unterschied,ich versuche in beiden Fällen der Kreatur so wenig Leid wie möglich zu zu fügen.Fische sind nicht aus Blattgold,und Samthandschuhe brauch keine Kreatur.Vernünftiger Umgang sollte klar sein,aber manche Aussagen hier#d#d#d

Es geht um ein Foto nicht um eine halbstündige Trockenlegung des fanges,um ihn danach als Stockfisch ins element zurück zu entlassen. 
Wenn Fische so verletzlich sind wie es hier zum teil behauptet oder dargestellt wird,dann frag ich mich wie Fischzüchter mit ihren Fischen umgehen müsten.
Und wenn der Verein Besatzfische kriegt ziehen sich die Leute die diese Besatzfische verladen auch Samthandschuhe an.Oder wenn tausende Forellen durch ein Rohr vom Lkw in ein Teich rutschen,und mit dem Besen aus dem Behälter geschoben werden.
Wenn Maurerkübel voll Karpfen gewogen verladen und Transportiert werden.

Sterben diese Fische alle daran???Klar gibt es Verluste,aber das sind minimale Zahlen.

Und dann kommen Antworten wie der arme Fisch usw.
Dann frag ich mich warum geht ihr Angeln wenn euch der Fisch so Leid tut und er ja so Leidet.

Ihr geht Angeln weil es euch Adrenalin gibt,wenn ihr Drillt und das ganze drum her rum auf euch einwirkt.Also ist es euch auch egal ob der Fisch leidet oder nicht.Würden leute mit solchen Aussagen soviel daran legen das kein Fisch mehr unter ihnen leiden müste.Gebe es nur eins für euch=Mit der Angelei sofort aufhören.

Dann kommen Antworten wie:
Wir sind eben nicht alle Sportangler!

Na ja dann frag ich mich was seid ihr dann???
Warum geht ihr Angeln wenn ihr Kreaturen so wenig Leid wie möglich zu fügen wollt???Ihr bietet Köder mit Haken an wo Fische beißen sollen und dann auch zwangsläufig leiden wenn sie beißen und ihr sie Drillt.
Ihr lebt eine schlechte Doppelmoral!
lg


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Ich stelle mir gerade eine Angelzeitung ohne Fangbilder vor....
Oder lest Ihr die aus Protest auch nicht?...


----------



## crocodile (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

ja, der ging auf den jake18 und hat gekämpft wie ein grosser...










ne, im ernst, der war schon tot und schwamm kieloben. habe ich nur gepflückt, aber schön. 

wenn ich nen foto mach, dann zur erinnerung, für mich oder die paar kollegen, die es interessiert. brauche nur den kick des drills und schaue mir fische gerne an, wunderschöne tiere teilweise. brauche keine bestätigung für meine fänge, bin ja eh so oft schneider!


----------



## Blauzahn (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade eine Angelzeitung ohne Fangbilder vor....
> Oder lest Ihr die aus Protest auch nicht?...



Geh Du mal lieber neue Chips holen


----------



## nepomuk (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Seht mal ,
in so kurzer Zeit sind alle zornig,
aber alle wollen das Gleiche.....
in Ruhe angeln.
Es ist doch egal ob wir Fotos von unseren Fängen machen,
oder Trophähen sammeln.
Wir sollten zusammenhalten, egal wie der Einzelne tickt,
ob C&R, Kochtopf, Wettangler...
Ich wünsche mir nur das schonend mit der Resource Fisch
umgegangen wird...
die z.T. spiessigen, verbohrten Reaktionen erachte ich als völlig normal,
genauso wie die ewigen Schlichter|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:
Für persönliche Angriffe möchte ich mich hiermit entschuldigen:


MfG Swen:g


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Geh Du mal lieber neue Chips holen


 
OK|rolleyes


----------



## kulti007 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

|good: und bestimmt auch das abschluß-posting... :q #h


----------



## Hooked (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

...gerade darum, die Bestätigung etwas richtig gemacht, oder auch nur Glück gehabt zu haben.:q

Spaß beiseite, das ist (wie erwähnt) bestimmt nicht der Hauptgrund. Aber ein bißschen ist es doch bei uns allen so, oder nicht? Fisch überlistet = Selbstbestätigung.

Naja, ich glaub ich lass das lieber...


----------



## Joka (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

hab heute mittag diesen thread gelesen,da hatte erst einer geantwortet...

und nu seh ich der thread ist immernoch auf |kopfkrat

jungens das hab ich aber schon mal schneller von euch gesehen das sowas dichtgemacht wird |bla:  |supergri


----------



## nepomuk (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> très bien,
> Ich kann dir nur zustimmen.
> Alleine im TV (Rex Hunt) wird dies immer wieder praktiziert. Der Fisch wird teilweise ca 1 min. lang einfach in der Hand gehalten ohne ihn für seine Ansprache überhaupt zu gebrauchen. Anstatt dass er ihn einfach abhakt und dann sein Gerät erklärt, macht er dies nachdem er einen Fisch gelandet hat.
> 
> ...


 
die beschissenste Sendung überhaupt!!


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Na lieber schaue ich mir lauter Schniepelbilder an, 
als das ich mir die überflüssige Kritik und das Gestänker über Belanglosigkeiten irgendwelcher Angelproleten durchlesen muss...:g
Diese haben nie etwas Kontruktives beizutragen aber beim Kritikäußern sind sie die Ersten.


----------



## ~Michi~ (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Hooked schrieb:


> @Michi
> 
> 
> 
> Würde ich eher als nen 60er.



Wie ich bereits sagte, wieso auch nicht .

Ich würds mir auch genauso gerne anschauen wie nen Bild von nem 1m Fisch mir is die größe da so ziemlisch egal, hauptsache is doch das mit dem Fisch ordentlich umgegangen wird egal wie groß er ist. Was wäre denn der Fangthread wenn da dann das ganze Jahr fast nie Bilder zu sehen wären, nur weil nurnoch Fische die die Metermarke geknackt haben abgelichtet würden. Da könnt man sich den Thread auch gleich ganz sparen |rolleyes.

Und ich finde manch ein Bild von einem kleineren Fisch ist viel schöner als von den Dicken Brummern. Ich find nur die Bilder zum #t wo die Fische im eigenen Blut liegen oder es an ihnen noch runterläuft oder abgelichtete Bilder wo der Fisch bereits aufgeschnibelt ist. 

Soll nich heissen das man seine Fische nich essen darf aber die Fotos kann man auch vorher machen, muss ja nich sein das man dann so nen Schlachtfoto machen muss |rolleyes.


----------



## gufipanscher (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Hooked schrieb:


> Etwas sinnvolles hat der Trööt schon. Evtl. lesen ein paar Jungangler mit und lernen ihre Fische nicht für ein Foto in den Sand zu werfen...


 

Genau, den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Aber nicht nur die Kleinen, sondern auch die Großen sollten sich darüber im Klaren sein. Ich hab selbst beim Gufipanschen für den Fall der Fälle Abhakmatte und Karpfensack (wenn zb ein Zander zum releasen nicht gleich wieder fit ist) mit. Ich will euch mal sehen, wenn ihr nen festsitzenden Haken entfernt und nen großen Fisch dabei in der Hand haltet.

Wer nen Fisch zurückwirft, hat dafür zu sorgen, dass er in der "Trockenphase" keinen Schaden nimmt und das müsste eigentlich gar nicht diskutiert werden. Aber ja, wir können aber auch durch solche Threads auf uns Angler aufmerksam machen.
Gefundenes Fressen für unsere "Vogelbeobachter"

Und danach meckern, wenn wir auf Grund von Fehlverhalten einiger Kollegen, mal wieder härtere Auflagen bekommen... Jaja

Man sollte wohl mehr darüber nachdenken, über welche Themen man in nem öffentlichen Forum schreibt.


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Wir können natürlich auch alles schönreden und uns beweihräuchern und uns damit auf eine Stufe heben mit "Tierrechtlern und Möchtegernschützern".
Ich jedenfalls stehe dazu: Ja, ich übe ein Hobby aus, das Lebewesen schadet, ich töte auch ab und an Lebewesen.( um sie zu verwerten und nicht, um sie vor irgend was zu schützen) Aber ich versuche es, die Fische, die ich nicht abschlage, so schonend wie möglich zu behandeln, ich quäle sie nicht!


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Wir können natürlich auch alles schönreden und uns beweihräuchern und uns damit auf eine Stufe heben mit "Tierrechtlern und Möchtegernschützern".
Ich jedenfalls stehe dazu: Ja, ich übe ein Hobby aus, das Lebewesen schadet, ich töte auch ab und an Lebewesen.( um sie zu verwerten und nicht, um sie vor irgend was zu schützen) Aber ich versuche es, die Fische, die ich nicht abschlage, so schonend wie möglich zu behandeln, ich quäle sie nicht!     #t


Na dann ist doch alles in Butter!


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Ich finde es blöd und unnötig,dass hier manche Kollegen wie Veit,oder auch Tommi (vorgeschobener Weise scherzhaft),persönlich angegriffen werden!
Und der Gedankengang von gufipanscher ist auch nicht so ganz unberechtigt.

Taxidermist


----------



## aimless (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@ hooked 

wieso nur jungangler es gibt hier auch angler die sind nicht mehr jung und die machen auch von jedem fisch ein foto und stellen es hier rein


----------



## Sandro25 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Von einem Foto hab ich auch länger etwas als von einer vollen Tiefkühltruhe! Für alle Catch and Release Gegner!


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



aimless schrieb:


> @ hooked
> 
> wieso nur jungangler es gibt hier auch angler die sind nicht mehr jung und die machen auch von jedem fisch ein foto und stellen es hier rein


Na und? Ich glaube mal z.B. Veit, daß er die Fische zumindest nicht *unnötig* quält, sonst wäre es bald vorbei mit seinen fast täglichen Erfolgsmeldungen. Das hat dann aber nichts mit meiner Meinung zum Angeln für`s Fotografieren zu tun, so lange der Fisch ordentlich behandelt und, wenn man es so ausdrücken will, respektvoll behandelt wird. Problematisch wird es für mich eher dann, wenn eine Abhakmatte dazu verwendet wird, Zeit für Aufbau des Stativs u.ä. zu gewinnen. Der Begriff Doppelmoral wurde ja schon mehrfach gepostet.


----------



## aimless (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

so war das ja nicht gemeint . ich gönne veit und den anderen ihren erfolg . wäre sogar froh wenn ich nur die hälfte fangen würde


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Sorry, mein Posting war erst mit Änderung vollständig. ???


----------



## Hooked (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@aimless
Sollen sie doch ruhig tun, wenn sie meinen.
Solange man den Fisch ordentlich behandelt (es schnell geht) und er nicht im Sand o.ä. landet.
Habe ich und andere aber auch schon mehrfach erwähnt.

Ich glaube Du solltest vor solchen Fragen mal alle Postings lesen....


----------



## ~Michi~ (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Und wenn keine Fotos mehr gemacht würden, sondern nurnoch von den so genannten "Superfischen" könnte man all die tollen Fische nicht mehr sehen |supergri.

Also posten wir doch lieber weiter im Fangthread und erfreuen uns weiterhin der tollen Bilder, der Sinn dieses Threads erschliesst sich mir eh nicht #d. Ich für meinen Teil freue mich schon jetzt auf die tollen neuen Bilder die da wieder kommen werden von Veit und den anderen Raubfisch Spezies hier und ich bin überzeugt das es den Fischen auch nach den Fotos noch gut gehen wird  :m.


----------



## aimless (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@ hooked 
 so war das nicht gemeint aber . aber es klang so als ob nur junge leute solche fotos machen die nicht gut für den fisch sind . sorry wenn es falsch verstanden wurde |supergri


----------



## gufipanscher (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Na und? Ich glaube mal z.B. Veit, daß er die Fische zumindest nicht *unnötig* quält, sonst wäre es bald vorbei mit seinen fast täglichen Erfolgsmeldungen. Das hat dann aber nichts mit meiner Meinung zum Angeln für`s Fotografieren zu tun, so lange der Fisch ordentlich behandelt und, wenn man es so ausdrücken will, respektvoll behandelt wird. Problematisch wird es für mich eher dann, wenn eine Abhakmatte dazu verwendet wird, Zeit für Aufbau des Stativs u.ä. zu gewinnen. Der Begriff Doppelmoral wurde ja schon mehrfach gepostet.


 
Ich hab nie davon gesprochen ne Abhakmatte zum Zeitgewinnen zu nutzen (obwohl das immernoch besser ist, als ihn im Dreck verharren zu lassen). Mir geht es nur darum, dass der Fisch nie im Dreck landet.

Gruß Gufipanscher


----------



## Hooked (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@aimless
nö,  da war gemeint das sich (wenn dann) nur Jungangler (oder halt auch Anfänger) sowas wie "in den Dreck legen" vor lauter Aufregung beim ersten schniepel leisten können und dies evtl. nicht mehr tun, wenn sie etwas von dem Trööt mitbekommen.

Aber Du hast auch Recht, es gibt auch genug ältere -(erfahrenere) re rererere :q sorry- die sowas machen.
Das geht dann natürlich garnicht. Es sei denn|bla:, der Fisch ist bereits des Todes...

bis denn dann...


----------



## honeybee (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Man merkt irgendwie, das Winter ist :q

Das eigentliche Thema, zu dem sich der Threadersteller ja nicht mal mehr meldet.......Bilder von kleinen bzw. untermaßigen Fischen.

_Das was jetzt kommt, ist meine pers. Meinung, derer sich niemand annehmen muss.
Es ist doch nunmal so, das dieses Vorgehen jeder Angler für sich selber entscheiden kann.....soviel anglerische Freiheit haben wir noch.
Man kann sich durchaus auch über einen Untermaßigen/kleinen Fisch freuen, wenn man z.B. den ganzen Tag bei widrigen Bedingungen ausharrte und sein bestes gab und nix geht und man dann unverhofft noch etwas fängt. Da kann man sich auch über einen kleinen Barsch freuen.

Was mir bei manchen Kollegen auffällt und MIR nicht gefällt: da werden Fische aus großen Tiefen hoch geholt und dann in x Positionen fotografiert. Danach wird sich noch gewundert, wenn der Fisch mit Bauch nach oben schwimmt.

Aber wie gesagt....es kann jeder machen und Posten wie er will und was er will. 
Ich pflege zu sagen: Fisch ist Fisch und im Normalfall werden kleine Fische gar nicht fotografiert.
_
Irgendwo gings auch um Klammergriffe etc.

_Auch dazu will ich was schreiben. Mir ist es lieber, wenn ein noch etwas unerfahrener Angler einen Hecht, Zander etc. mit dem Klammergriff festhält, als wenn er versucht ihn fotogen zu halten und er dann auf den Boden fällt._


----------



## Schuschek (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Nun war ich mal 3 Stunden beim Italiener und bin ziemlich erstaunt was hier so passiert ist. Etliche richtig gute Meinungen die schon am Anfang von Wenigpostern gebracht wurden sind völlig untergegangen und die Inhaltlich gleichen Beiträge der Vielposter wurden in den Himmel gelobt. Zählt das zum "Ich will mich beliebt machen?"
Genau wie Sachen wer, wann, wo, was gelöscht oder dazugefügt hat..... BLA BLA BLA
Jeder Beitragliche Pups muss komplett auseinanderklamüsert werden um garantiert was völlig anderes zu schreiben oder sich gegenseitig zu Beweihräuchern
Passt zwar nicht zum Thema, aber das meiste passt eh hier nicht dazu!


----------



## Dennert (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ich unterstelle jetzt mal nur hypothetisch
> das ein Angler der C&R betreibt und dabei seine Fänge fotografiert, sie hier um Board postet,
> nur danach strebt Anerkennung zu heischen und sein Ego zu befriedigen.


 
Das ist richtig. Ich finde das aber nicht schlimm. 
Nach Anerkennung streben die meisten Menschen in ihrem Leben. Diejenigen, die die anderen dafür verurteilen, bzw. denen dies an anderen Menschen negativ auffällt, sind meist selbst die größten Streber.
Und nach erfolgreicher Politur des Egos läufts den Rest des Tages doch auch geschmeidiger oder?


----------



## Bambine (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Gut dass ich nie eine Kamera beim Angeln mithabe ... so muss ich mir keine Gedanke darueber machen ... ob "Foto oder nicht Foto" ...  sondern "mitnehmen oder freilassen" ...


----------



## Holger (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

So, Chips und Bier sind uff, dann kann ich jetzt mal schreiben mit den krümeligen Händen....:q

Jedes Fangfoto ist doch irgendwo schön....ich mache selber auch viele, wenn es der Umstand zulässt. Dauert das Abhakmanöver schon zu lange, wird auf das Foto verzichtet. Ansonsten behaupte ich, ist ein Foto möglich ohne dem Tier zu schaden wenn ich es releasen will. Und dementsprechend agiere ich.....

Wenn ich nun ein Foto mache von einem Fisch, ist die Größe nebensächlich.....es kann sein, das dieses Foto mich an einen bestimmten Umstand erinnert, an ein besonderes Vorkommnis beim Fang.....auch kann ein 60er Hecht wunderschön gezeichnet sein, viel schöner wie ein Metriger.....ich denke, man sollte mal fünfe grade sein lassen und nicht immer versuchen, alle zu bevormunden.....jeder hat für sich das Recht zu entscheiden, ob er ein Foto macht oder nicht....selbstredend darf dieses nicht auf Kosten eines Fischverlustes passieren, sofern ein Zurücksetzen beabsichtigt war....

Der Mensch schreit ständig nach Veränderungen, in Deutschland sowieso......Warum ?

Der Raubfischfänge-Trööt hat sich doch bewährt, ist einer der meistfrequentiertesten hier und die Mods hatten auch relativ wenig Mühe, ihn sauber zu halten.

Es kommt mir langsam vor, als diskutieren zu viele unsinnig über Dinge, anstatt angeln zu gehen. #d Schade, aber dieser Trend ist im AB unverkennbar, genauso wie der generell herrschende schärfere Ton.

Leute, lasst uns mal mehr zusammenhalten, anstatt immer nur contra......wir haben schon genug die uns mit unnötigen Gesetzen maßregeln wollen, da ist die PETA noch das kleinste Übel.

Wenn wir nun schon anfangen uns selbst zu zerfleischen, sind wir irgendwann auf der Roten Liste.


----------



## Veit (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@ Blauzahn: Mit deinem Posting bezüglich Ego aufbessern hast du recht, ich streite das nicht ab, denn zumindest ich habe mein Ego schon aufgebessert wenn ich nen schwierigen Drill gemeistert habe oder an einem "harten" Tag doch noch was gefangen habe. Vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich zum Beispiel nen knapp 60er Zander als das Wasser meines Gewässers milchkaffeefarben war und doppelt so hoch wie normal. Für mich war das ein besonderer Fang und ich war absolut stolz drauf, den Fisch unter diesen ungünstigen Bedingungen überlistet zu haben. Und wenn einem dann hier im Board noch andere dafür auf die Schulter klopfen, weil man Bericht und Bild eingestellt hat, dann ist es doppelt schön. Also ich habe kein Problem dazu zu stehen! 

@ Leopard afrika: Teile deiner Postings in diesem Thread fand ich auch echt klasse. Und auch ich sage ganz offen, dass Angeln natürlich auch Stress und vielleicht sogar Schmerzen für den Fisch bedeuten. Darüber muss sich auch jeder im klaren werden, der dieses Hobby betreibt. Wenn er damit nicht klar kommt, sollte er es besser lassen.
Im Übrigen glaube ich, dass durch ein schnelles Foto Stress und Schmerzen für den Fisch nicht unvertretbar erhöht werden. Länger als eine halbe Minute dauert nämlich selbst ein Bild, dass man allein mit Selbstauslöser macht (sofern man darin ein bisschen geübt ist), nicht. Ist man zu zweit oder fragt einen Touri, der in der Nähe ist bzw. macht eins neben der Rute geht es sogar noch schneller. Wenn wir zu zweit angeln sind und der "Driller" den Fisch allein landen kann, packt der andere meist schon kurz vor der Landung die Kamera aus, so dass direkt nach dem Abhaken schnell geknipst werden kann. Das man gerade empfindliche Arten (Barsch,Zander, Forelle) für ein Bild nicht in den Sand legen sollte, ist klar. Nasses Gras oder Laub find ich dagegen vertretbar.


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@gufipanscher du warst nicht gemeint, aber es wurden hier angelsendungen genannt, da könnte ich nur lachen, wenn ich sehe, wie lange da fische auf der matte liegen, dann kann ich auch drauf verzichten! ( ich habe gar keine abhakmatte)
@holger nicht zu diskutieren bringt genau so wenig. und vl. im gegensatz zu anderen empfinde ich das hier nicht als zerfleischen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



honeybee schrieb:


> Es ist doch nunmal so, das dieses Vorgehen jeder Angler für sich selber entscheiden kann.....soviel anglerische Freiheit haben wir noch.
> Man kann sich durchaus auch über einen Untermaßigen/kleinen Fisch freuen, wenn man z.B. den ganzen Tag bei widrigen Bedingungen ausharrte und sein bestes gab und nix geht und man dann unverhofft noch etwas fängt. *Da kann man sich auch über einen kleinen Barsch freuen.*


|good: Das kann man schon annehmen, 100% Zustimmung! #6

Wenn ein Foto schnell gemacht wird - von jemand selber der geübt und schnell ist oder jemand zweitem, ist doch überhaupt nichts dagegen zu sagen, jeder - wirklich jeder - Fisch mag fotografiert werden und ist es u.U. in seiner individuellen Schönheit auch wert #6. 

Und wenn jemand geübt ist und schnell handelt, wird der (kleine) Fisch ganz sicher in weit besserer Verfassung trotz 3sec Foto entlassen, als bei jemanden der zwar kein Foto macht aber 1min oder gar viel mehr an dem Tier hantiert. :g 

Von daher ist das mal so richtig eine Diskussion um des Kaisers Bart ...


----------



## Holger (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @holger nicht zu diskutieren bringt genau so wenig. und vl. im gegensatz zu anderen empfinde ich das hier nicht als zerfleischen.


 

Da hast du wohl Recht.

Allerdings habe ich noch keine Diskussion im AB erlebt, wenn sie einen solchen Zündstoff hat, die am Ende zu einem für alle beteiligten Leute, gerechten Ergebnis führt.

Ich wäre froh es käme bei diesem Thread zu einer solchen Premiere, gleichwohl der Glaube fehlt mir.

Es beharrt doch jeder auf seinem Standpunkt.


----------



## gufipanscher (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Veit schrieb:


> Das man gerade empfindliche Arten (Barsch,Zander, Forelle) für ein Bild nicht in den Sand legen sollte, ist klar. Nasses Gras oder Laub find ich dagegen vertretbar.


 
@Veit
und beim robusten Karpfen isses vertretbar?
Auch wenn du dich hier ein wenig ungeschickt ausgedrückt hast, glaube ich, dass du mit deinen Fischen korrekt umgehst.
Genauso wie der großteil unserer Kollegen, die sich im AB rege beteiligen.
Das Problem sind wohl eher die schwarzen Schafe, die außer an den Top-Fanggründen hier an keiner Diskussion Interesse zeigen.....


----------



## Hackersepp (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> @Veit
> und beim robusten Karpfen isses vertretbar?
> Auch wenn du dich hier ein wenig ungeschickt ausgedrückt hast, glaube ich, dass du mit deinen Fischen korrekt umgehst.
> Genauso wie der großteil unserer Kollegen, die sich im AB rege beteiligen.
> Das Problem sind wohl eher die schwarzen Schafe, die außer an den Top-Fanggründen hier an keiner Diskussion Interesse zeigen.....


 
Das hast du falsch interpretiert gufipantscher. So wie ich Veit jetzt kenne , ist er ein purer Raubfischangler.Deswegen listet er bloß die sensibleren Fischarten der Räuber auf.


----------



## sa-s (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

ÖL INS FEUER!

grüsse

sepp


----------



## raubangler (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



The Driver schrieb:


> ....
> es stört mich halt, dass viele hier nicht wissen wie man einen fisch behandeln muss wenn man ihn guten gewissens wieder zurücksetzen möchte! und dann wird das alles auch noch abgelichtet!
> ....


 
Wie kommst Du eigentlich darauf, dass die Fische wieder zurückgesetzt werden sollten??


----------



## Hackersepp (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@raubangler:

Er geht halt vom Prinzip catch and release aus. Dabei sollte der Fisch so schnell wie möglich wieder ins Wasser zurück, sodass er möglichst wenig "leidet" (ich möchte hiermit keine neue Kampfschrift starten:q).

Aber auch wenn der Fisch für den Verzehr bestimmt ist, sollte man ihn zuerst töten und dann fotografieren. Wieso sollte man den Fisch unnötig quälen, wenn er sowieso mitgenommen wird.


----------



## Fehlbiss (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@gufipanscher im letzten teil finde ich hast du recht |good:


----------



## Veit (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@ gufipanscher: das ist falsch rübergekommen. es war so gemeint, dass man sich das releasen bei nem in trockenem sand panierten zander gleich sparen kann. ein karpfen würde es vielleicht überleben, was natürlich KEINESFALLS heißen soll, dass man ihn im sand oder auf steinen ablegen sollte. das möchte ich hier absolut klarstellen!


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@holger  was findest du ein gerechtes urteil? ich finde diesen tröt hier zumindest bisher noch für einen vernünftigen konsens zwischen verwertern ( ich mag den begriff kochtopfangler einfach als abwertend nicht) und c&r-lern ( auch da gibt es unterschiede).


----------



## sa-s (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



sa-s schrieb:


> ÖL INS FEUER!
> 
> grüsse
> 
> sepp



nachtrag:

dieses monster hat sich tatsächlich am squirrel vergriffen. ein abhaken im wasser war wegen des schilfufers nicht möglich.
natürlich haben wir den fisch fotografiert, dauerte ja nicht eine ewigkeit.

heute bin ich froh um das foto. wars doch der einzige fisch für drei angler an einem schönen tag. es erinnert mich an zwei neue freunde ausm board und einen tag voller tests mit ausgefallenen ködern, ruten und rollen.

ein schöner tag, für mich zumindest ein schönes bild, auch wenn mir natürlich der meter lieber gewesen wäre.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## xx771 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@ Veit

Hallo, also ich beobachte den Fangthread schon ne ganze Weile und staune über Deine häufigen, teilweise tollen Fänge. Andererseits kam es MIR schon länger komisch vor dass Du selbst bei einer SCHNIEPELPARADE seitenweise Bilder und Texte ins Board "knalltst" ......


----------



## Fehlbiss (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@sa-s das meine ich prima post


----------



## gründler (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Niemand will Fotos von (lebenden) Fischen in Sand und auf Steinen sehen und darum ging es hier ja zum teil ja auch.
Aber manche Hp die als Verlinkung im Board drin steht zeigt Bilder mit genau solchen Szenen.Ich spreche Niemand persönlich an,wenn man aber dann so eine Meinung Ansicht hier öffentlich vertritt sollte man solche Bilder erst recht nicht anderseits veröffentlichen.

Nachtrag:
Ok mann kann leider nicht beweisen ob die Fische darauf Leben oder Tot sind,aber man kann sich seine Gedanken drüber machen!


----------



## ~Michi~ (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@ sa-s eben genau das is es doch was ein Foto ausmacht, ich hab auch lieber ein Foto mit nem kleinen Fisch wo man viele schöne Erinnerungen mit verbindet als nen Bild zum prahlen nur um zu zeigen was man fürn Brummer gefangen hat!

@xx771 ich weiss ja nich wieso sich auf einmal so viele auf Veit eingeschossen haben aber mir gefallen seine Berichte "SCHNIEPELPARADE" immer sehr gut und ich freu mich immer wenn er wieder ein paar schöne Fische gefangen hat :q. Und seine Berichte finde ich eigentlich auch immer sehr schön besonders weil er auch immer ein wenig schreibt was er an dem Tag beim Angeln so erlebt hat, besser als nen Beitrag ala "Hab ich gestern gefangen... mit Bild" dabei is mir auch egal ob es dann nen 40er oder 50er Döbel oder nen Hecht von nem Meter oder 80er Zander is #d.

Aber so ist das halt, jeder ist anders ich freu mich auf jedenfall auch dieses Jahr wieder auf viele neue Bilder und schöne Berichte, meinetwegen auch ne "SCHNIEPELPARADE":vik:.

Wenn ich nurnoch Angeln gehen würde damit ich nen "Riesenfisch" fange würd ich mich eh fragen ob das so noch richtig ist, für mich zählt ein kleiner Fisch mindestens genauso viel wie nen größerer!


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Redet euch ruhig was ein! Ich habe hier nichts gelesen, was sich auf Veit "einschießt".? Auch wenn Veit fast täglich Fotos zeigt ( man hat der`s gut!), aber anhand seiner Berichte wird wohl kaum einer es bezweifeln, daß er sowohl verwertet als auch C&R betreibt und wie ich schon mal postete, "Respekt" vor all seinen Fängen hat. Ich habe jedenfalls bisher noch kaum ein Foto von ihm gesehen, wo mir der Fisch "leid" tat.


----------



## xx771 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@MICHI

ALso, ich kann Veit nur um seine Fänge beneiden, er geht auch ca. 100mal öfter und fängt dabei auch 200mal mehr. Aber genau darüber wundere ich mich (wundern bedeutet nicht einschießen lieber MICHI), dass er dann halt jeden Knirps aufnimmt und anscheinend bin ich nicht der Erste.......

MfG Ramon


----------



## bagsta343 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

jeder jeck is anders.....

wenn ich der meinung wäre ich müsse "kleine fische, schreckliche waschbeckenbilder, sandpanierte brassen oder 
plattgedrückte hechtlein etc..." in so einem forum zur schau stellen, dann laufe ich halt gefahr dafür von einigen hier nicht unbedingt applaus zu ernten...

grundlegend ja auch in ordnung...ich würde es in etwa genauso sehen.
das problem is halt das diejenigen in diesem moment die direkte möglichkeit nutzen ihrem frust im fangthread luft zu machen....
was nun mal gelegentlich ausartet.....

was nun tun???????????
solche pics verbieten oder?

den frust in einem ich nenns einfach mal "Beschwerde-thread"
oder "Könnt :vThread"...was auch immer los werden...

was meint ihr?


----------



## bassking (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Hallo zusammen.

Wer untermaßige Fische ablichtet, obwohl er regelmäßig und oft Maßige fängt, der sollte sich einmal die Frage stellen, ob Dies nötig ist.

LEGAL ist es nicht- Untermaßige Fische sind UMGEHEND in das Gewässer zurückzusetzen.

Scheinbar gibt es gewisse Trends unter den sich selbst darstellenden Anglern in einem Forum : die Einen posten gelegentlich schöne Fische- auch Kapitale- die Anderen posten kleine Fische, weil sie bspw. unerfahrener im Angeln sind- und ein 60er Hecht schön groß für Sie ist.

An beiden Anglern gibt es Nix auszusetzen- PEINLICH wird es aber, wenn Vielfänger ständig Untermaßige posten- obwohl sie es eigentlich NICHT nötig hätten.

Ein untermaßiger Fisch MUSS- ich betone MUSS theoretisch- und auch praktisch OHNE zeitl. Verzögerung wieder eingesetzt werden.

Was will man denn beweisen mit den kleinen Mäusen..etwa doch nur, dass man ein begnadeter VIELFÄNGER ist ?

Stichwort: überzogene Selbstdarstellung...

Das waren meine besinnlichen Worte für 2008...

Bassking.


----------



## xx771 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



bagsta343 schrieb:


> jeder jeck is anders.....
> 
> wenn ich der meinung wäre ich müsse "kleine fische, schreckliche waschbeckenbilder, sandpanierte brassen oder
> plattgedrückte hechtlein etc..." in so einem forum zur schau stellen, dann laufe ich halt gefahr dafür von einigen hier nicht unbedingt applaus zu ernten...
> ...


----------



## gründler (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



bassking schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Wer untermaßige Fische ablichtet, obwohl er regelmäßig und oft Maßige fängt, der sollte sich einmal die Frage stellen, ob Dies nötig ist.
> 
> ...


 


#r#r#r


----------



## bagsta343 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@Bassking
sehr korrekte einstellung

schlimm ist nicht das es wieder und wieder leute gibt die sich eben durch solch ein pic persönlich auf den schlipps getreten fühlen, sondern die leute öffendlich im threat anmachen...

mir gehts dabei um das generelle rumgeheule von irgendwelchen klug********rn in den einzelnen treats?????????

schreibt doch persönliche beschwerde mails....
warum nicht nutzen wenn die möglichkeit besteht......

ist vielleicht auch nur selbstdarstellung anderen öffentlich an den karren zu pissen...

beispiel:
mir fällt zB. immer wieder der ein o andere auf der der meinung ist er müsse auf rechtschreibfehler aufmerksam machen.... ist doch völlig egal solange man versteht was der andere meint...

bin auch nicht der papst.... aber mich nervt so etwas beim überfliegen der themen...


----------



## gufipanscher (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



bassking schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Wer untermaßige Fische ablichtet, obwohl er regelmäßig und oft Maßige fängt, der sollte sich einmal die Frage stellen, ob Dies nötig ist.
> 
> ...


 

Eigentlich gings hier glaub darum, dass man drüber nachdenken soll, wie man mit der Kreatur Fisch verantwortungsvoll umgeht.
Ich glaub wir sollten hier nicht mit legal oder illegal anfangen. Sonst dürfte man im äüßersten Fall nur abgeschlagene Fische fotografieren und soweit wills hier doch keiner kommen lassen. 
Ich wär dafür es bei diesen Meinungen und Anregungen zu belassen. Es wurden schon zu oft schlafende Hunde geweckt.

zu Veits Postings: Ich denke er ist sich seiner Verantwortung bewusst. 
Auch ich verbring knapp 1/4 meiner Zeit am Wasser und fang dementsprechend meine Fische. Fotos gibts zu genüge auf die ich auch Stolz bin, nur veröffentlich ich diese der Neider wegen (was fast immer in Angeltourismus endet) ungern.


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Wow, da ist man mal ein paar Stunden arbeiten und hier ist immer noch nicht dicht. 

Was ja nach wie vor einige wenige immer noch nicht begriffen haben, ist das es nicht darum geht überhaupt zu angeln, sondern wie man mit dem Fang so umgeht.

Hier ist ja mehrfach der Begriff Doppelmoral gefallen, insbesondere um die anzugreifen, die sich tatsächlich einen Kopf darüber machen, wie es dem Fisch so ergeht nach dem Fang. So was finde ich schlicht frech. 

Es ist ja nun so das die Grundlage unseres gemeinsamen Handelns das Angeln ist. Dabei muß ich einfach akzeptieren, dass ich ein Tier beeinträchtige indem ich es töte oder eben fange und ihm Stress bereite.
Das an sich stellt keiner in Frage. Es gibt Untersuchungen, die ja auch gern zur Verteidigung von C&R herangezogen werden, dass die Überlebenchance eines Fisches im hohem Maße von der Drillzeit, der Köderart und der Behandlung nach der Landung abhängig ist.

Gegen ein Foto ist überhaupt nichts einzuwenden, wenn, das wurde ja schon mehrfach gesagt, ja wenn die Umstände es zu lassen und um genau diese Umstände geht es. Wenn ein Angler voller Stolz seinen ersten Hecht, Barsch, Zander oder sonst was ablichtet, dann kann ich das mehr als nachvollziehen. Ich habe ein Foto von mir, als 6-jährigen Knirps, auf dem ich stolz wie Bolle einen Dorsch in die Luft halte. Nix gegen einzuwenden. Aber hätte ich seit dem jeden einzelnen Dorsch fotografieren müssen um mich erinnern zu können? LÖÖÖL

Aber was sind denn die Umstände, die ein Foto zu lassen?

Der Fisch ist untermaßig? So schnell und schonend wie möglich zurück ins Wasser, am besten im Wasser abhaken. Habe ich da Zeit für ein Foto? Nein. 

Der Fisch ist maßig? Der Haken sitzt schlecht zu lösen? Also schnell an Land mit ihm, am besten mit Abhakmatte, der Kumpel macht eben ein Pic während ich schnell meine Hände weg nehme und zurück mit dem Burschen.
Wenn ich alleine bin geht das eben nicht, dann kann ich den Fisch nicht so schön neben meine Rute legen. Schade.

Wenn ich den Fisch entnehmen will, dann ist das unproblematisch. Ich sorge zunächst für ein waidgerechtes Ableben und nehme dann das Bild. 

Doppelmoralisten nenne ich so komische Typen, die nur fotografieren, aber nicht töten wollen und immer noch mit zwei Drillingen am Wobbler angeln. Hey Jungs, Einzelhaken tun es auch. 


Ich denke das diese Diskussion auch ein grundsätzliches Problem hat. Es gibt recht viele Leute hier, die erst spät im Leben, so als Jugendliche zum Angeln gekommen sind. Es ist auffällig, dass solche Leute oft ein eher sportlich-technisches Verständnis vom Fisch und vom Angeln haben, im Gegensatz zu denen, die schon sehr früh mit der Faszination des Angelns konfrontiert worden sind und die viel eher bereit sind auch die Kreatur im Schuppenträger zu achten.

Uli


----------



## gufipanscher (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

|good: Uli


----------



## Dennert (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



bagsta343 schrieb:


> @Bassking
> sehr korrekte einstellung
> 
> schlimm ist allerdings das es wieder und wieder leute gibt die sich eben durch solch ein pic persönlich auf den schlipps getreten fühlen die leute öffendlich in thema anmachen...
> ...


 
Recht hast Du !!!
Es ist 100prozentig nur Selbstdarstellung, andere öffentlich in einem Forum dumm anzumachen 
Tja, Einige glänzen gerne durch Taten, andere wiederum durch ihr Geschwafel, wenn sie das Haar im Fangsuppenbericht des Erfolgreicheren gefunden haben.


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Ach Uli, es erscheint mir wie oft: Es ist schwer, seine Gedanken, Emotionen oder Einstellungen in einem Posting wiederzugeben. Wir könnten uns liebkosen ( um Gottes Willen!  ) oder in die Schnauz.. hauen.... Bei `nem Bierchen meinen wir FASt das selbe! :vik:
Wenn nicht, ist auch egal, davon lebt die Welt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Dennert schrieb:


> Einige glänzen gerne durch Taten, andere wiederum durch ihr Geschwafel, wenn sie das Haar im Fangsuppenbericht des Erfolgreicheren gefunden haben.


 

Mensch Dennert, stell dir vor, es gibt auch Leute die recht viel fangen ohne das ständig posten zu müssen. Es gibt sogar Topangler, die noch nicht mal hier angemeldet sind.

Der eine steht mehr auf Quantität, der andere schätzt eher Qualität,, es ist wie im wirklichen Leben...


----------



## bagsta343 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

grundsätzlich gebe ich "thedriver" recht mit dem was er eigendlich mit dem thema ansprechen wollte (will).....
bin selbst auch wieder etwas vom grundthema abgekommen.....


----------



## ~Michi~ (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Ich habe mit "einschiessen" nicht gemeint das ihr Veit persönlich angemacht habt oder ähnliches nur is mir aufgefallen das sein Name in den letzten Posts immer mehr erwähnt wurde obwohl es hier ja um allgemeine Fangbilder geht ob man nun kleinere Fische nicht fotografieren sollte oder lieber nur die großen und oder wie sie beim fotografieren behandelt werden.

Ich finds nur schade das sowas dann auf die Leute abgeschoben wird die halt öfter mal Fischfotos hier reinstellen und vieleicht auch nicht immer nur die großen sondern auch mal den ein oder anderen kleinen.

Bisher konnte ich auch noch kein Foto sehen, zumindest seitens Veit wüsste ich jetzt keins, wo er irgend einen Fisch schlecht behandelt hat. Deshalb find ich es irgendwie dumm ihn dafür zu kritisieren das er auch mal den ein oder anderen Fisch fotografiert der eben nicht zu den Riesen gehört. Wieso soll nich jeder die Fische fotografieren die er will, schaden nehmen sie in den paar Sekunden sicher nicht?.

Also ich finde jedes "Waidgerechte" Foto ist eine Bereicherung da es beim Angel ja schliesslich in erster Linie um den Fisch geht dafür muss der Fisch nicht unbedingt Rekordgröße haben. Ich selber würde auch keine Minifischlein fotografieren aber da fängt es ja auch schon wieder an, definieren der Fischgröße ist auch wieder rein subjektiv. Für manche is nen 55cm Zander schon ein recht schöner Fisch andere sehen diesen aber schon als Schnipsel an. Also ich möchte nicht entscheiden wollen und finde das jeder selber wissen muss welche Fische er fotografieren möchte oder welche eben nicht. Aber zu sagen das es schädlich ist kleinere Fische zu fotografieren halte ich gelinde gesagt für bescheuert, dann sollte man das Angeln doch bitte ganz lassen, der Drill und der Haken schadet einem kleinen Fisch sicher mehr als ein Foto was in Sekunden geschossen wird #d.

Fotos die man sich wirklich sparen kann sind wie ich schon mal gesagt habe "Schlachtfotos" oder aber Bilder von Fischen in Badewannen etc. die finde ich da schon weniger schön. Was natürlich garnicht geht da muss ich zustimmen ist das man IMMER EGAL WELCHE FISCHGRÖßE Waidgerecht mit den Fisch umgehen sollte. Fotos wo Fische im Dreck liegen ect. und danach dann wieder zurück gesetzt werden sollen finde ich auch eine riesen Schweinerei und das sollte man nicht nur das muss man auch unterlassen.

Um nochmal auf den Satz "Jedes Waidgerechte Foto ist eine Bereicherung" zurück zu kommen. Es kann ja auch nicht Sinn und Zweck sein das bald keiner mehr Berichte und Bilder posten mag wenn diese hier so scharf kritisiert werden, denn  man sollte sich mal vor Augen führen das von sowas auch ein Forum lebt. Und gerade den Raubfischthread fand ich mehr als interessant und konnte auch nicht wirklich schlimmes in diesem Thread ausmachen. Und wenn man dann mal die Bilder und tollen Berichte der Vielschreiber wie z.B. Veit abzieht dann wäre der Thread mehr als leer und trist. Und ich denke sagen zu können das der Raubfischthread sicher einer der interessantesten im Jahr 2007 hier im Forum war.

So und nu hab ich keine Lust mehr, ich finde es sowieso irgendwie erschreckend wie sich hier gegenseitig ans Bein "gepisst" wird da gibts wirklich wichtigere Sachen als darüber zu Diskutieren wie groß denn ein Fisch sein soll/muss um ihn Fotografieren zu dürfen. Wenns wenigstens Hauptsächlich darum gänge wie man einen Fisch beim Foto-Knipsen behandeln sollte könnt ich das ganze ja noch verstehen aber das anhand der Größe der Fische festzumachen... #d.


----------



## gründler (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



~Michi~ schrieb:


> Ich habe mit "einschiessen" nicht gemeint das ihr Veit persönlich angemacht habt oder ähnliches nur is mir aufgefallen das sein Name in den letzten Posts immer mehr erwähnt wurde obwohl es hier ja um allgemeine Fangbilder geht ob man nun kleinere Fische nicht fotografieren sollte oder lieber nur die großen und oder wie sie beim fotografieren behandelt werden.
> 
> Ich finds nur schade das sowas dann auf die Leute abgeschoben wird die halt öfter mal Fischfotos hier reinstellen und vieleicht auch nicht immer nur die großen sondern auch mal den ein oder anderen kleinen.
> 
> ...


 
Genau aus dem Grund,Poste ich keine Bilder mehr.Wir haben letzte Saison etliche Zander über 90cm gefangen ich habe nicht ein Bild gepostet und nicht von einem Fang ausgiebig berichtet wo wann warum usw.Genau weil hier im Board Leute wie die Geier drauf warten einen Negativ darzustellen.Oder die Stellen raus zu finden,um dann alles was da beist abzuschlachten.Wo unser einer die Hot Spot's nur selten beangelt stehen dann auf einmal jeden Tag 10 Boote,weil steht ja im Netz wo und wie.Schläge müst ich kriegen meine Plätze hier noch zu veröffentlichen.

Da werden hier im Board Leute die ihre Dorsche knipsten zu Sau gemacht warum sie massenfänge Fotografieren!
Zitat: 
Der Dorsch ist eh schon ausgestorben,da macht ihr solche Bilder schämmt euch was.Ja Hallo wenn jemand von Bayern einmal im Jahr zur Ostsee fährt dann gut fängt das hier Postet und mit drei Antworten ist sein Thread in eine Schublade gedrückt worden.Da macht es auch keinen Spaß hier irgendwem vom schönen Fangerlebniß zu berichten,oder Bilder zu zeigen,wenn man schon Angst vor der nächsten Antwort haben muß.


----------



## duck_68 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



xx771 schrieb:


> @MICHI
> 
> ALso, ich kann Veit nur um seine Fänge beneiden, er geht auch ca. 100mal öfter und fängt dabei auch 200mal mehr. Aber genau darüber wundere ich mich (wundern bedeutet nicht einschießen lieber MICHI), dass er dann halt jeden Knirps aufnimmt und anscheinend bin ich nicht der Erste.......
> 
> MfG Ramon




Da blitzt wieder der Fischneid durch#d#d Seid doch froh, dass Veit einer der wenigen ist, die noch Fischbilder einstellen und dazu noch wirklich gute Aufnahmen!!!

Geht's eigentlich noch, wegen Fischneid andere Leute an den Pranger zu stellen:v:v


----------



## Slotti (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich denke das diese Diskussion auch ein grundsätzliches Problem hat. Es gibt recht viele Leute hier, die erst spät im Leben, so als Jugendliche zum Angeln gekommen sind. Es ist auffällig, dass solche Leute oft ein eher sportlich-technisches Verständnis vom Fisch und vom Angeln haben, im Gegensatz zu denen, die schon sehr früh mit der Faszination des Angelns konfrontiert worden sind und die viel eher bereit sind auch die Kreatur im Schuppenträger zu achten.
> Uli



Jein ich denke das hat generell etwas mit Umweltbewußtsein und vielleicht auch etwas mit dem Älterwerden zu tun. Als kleiner Junge waren mir die Fische mehr oder weniger egal , hauptsache ich hatte etwas gefangen. Anfang diesen Jahres hab ich nach jahrelanger Angelabstinenz meinen Angelschein gemacht und ich versuche immer darauf zu achten möglichst waidgerecht mit meinen Fischen umzugehen. Ich merke das auch an anderen bespielen, wo ich zb als Jugendlicher einfach einen Käfer zertreten habe, wird der heute evakuiert und an die frische Luft gesetzt... man ändert sich halt.

Trotzdem würde ich von für mich persönlich außergewöhnlichen Fängen immer ein Bild machen sofern die Umstände es zulassen.

wurde ja schon mehrfach gesagt, ich glaube der Threadersteller wollte hier keinesfalls so eine riesen Diskussion lostreten sondern einfach mal etwas zum nachdenken anregen, bei mir hat er das jedenfalls erreicht.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

An einem guten halben Tag 15 Seiten - mein lieber Schwan )

Jetzt wiß Ihr aber auch, warum wir sowas in den Fangmeldungsthreads nicht mehr dulden.

Immerhin hält sich er Ton (noch) in tolerablen Grenzen...


----------



## Rumpelrudi (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Im Grunde geht es nicht um die Grösse eines Fisches, sondern um die respektvolle Präsentation.
Einen Unterschied sollten wir hier nicht bei der Länge des jeweiligen Fisches suchen. Größere Fische schlüpfen ebenfalls sehr schnell ins Element zurück, wenn der Angler ungeschickt ist.#c
Dem Bildbetrachter fallen mehr Dinge auf, als vom Bildersteller gewollt.
Ist der Mundwinkel des Fängers abfällig nach unten gebogen, oder zeigt er gar ein fieses Grinsen ?
Sind die Fingernägel auch geschnitten ?

Etwas findet der Betrachter fast immer.

Der persönliche Umgang mit der Kreatur ist meines erachtens das Entscheidende. Ein kapitaler Fisch, der Waidwund in die Kamera gehalten wird ist genau so verwerflich, wie ein gequetschter Kleinfisch.

Die Zeit sollte jeder Angler haben, einen Fisch für die Kamera zu reinigen und für diesen dann einen entsprechenden Hintergrund oder ein Umfeld zu wählen. Sprich: Präsentation ist alles.

Verunglückte Bilder sollten nicht gezeigt werden.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Geht's eigentlich noch, wegen Fischneid andere Leute an den Pranger zu stellen:v:v


 
Und genau da sehe ich nämlich auch den Hauptgrund dieses Treaths.....#d


----------



## The Driver (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Petri,

dann will ich mich mal als Themenstarter auch mal wieder zurückmelden.
hab heut morgen nicht schlecht gestaunt über die riesige resonanz!
das zeigt mir dass sich neben mir auch viele andere boardies sich gedanken zum thema machen.

genau das wollte ich erreichen! es geht mir nicht um den ein oder anderen unerfahrenen jungangler, der stolz wie oskar seinen 55er hecht präsentiert! ich gönne es ihm von herzen!

es geht mir vielmehr um die wenigen schwarzen schafe! die, die schon lange angeln und auch oft raus ans wasser gehen, die, die es eigentlich besser wissen müssten! aus welchen beweggründen sie auch immer solche fotos hier einstellen...

die wollte ich mal zum nachdenken anregen. ich wollte nicht den moralapostel spielen... und das fische nicht gerade aus lauter freude springen wenn sie an der angel hängen ist mir nach 26 jahren angeln sehr wohl bewußt!

es ging mir auch nicht darum eine weitere endlose c&r-diskussion loszutreten! es ging einfach darum dass einige mal über ihren umgang mit der kreatur fisch nachdenken, und ob sie dann noch stolz auf ihren fang sind wenn sie fotos davon einstellen!

einige werden es wohl mangels erfahrung einfach noch nicht wissen wie sie einen fisch handhaben müssen. man bekommt auf den prüfungskursen auch nicht gerade viel darüber beigebracht. dem muss man, vor allem bei jüngeren anglern, durch seine eigene vorbildfunktion am wasser abhilfe schaffen.

leider gibts aber auch einige unter uns, denen die kreatur scheinbar nicht viel bedeutet. genau diese leute werden sich aber auch an dieser diskussion hier unter keinen umständen beteiligen... und diesen unbelehrbaren, die nur fanggründe hier ausspionieren, sich mit halbverwesten fischen auf bildern hier im forum präsentieren, oder mit halbzerdrückten hechtzwergen posieren, all denen darf dieses forum hier NICHT als plattform dienen!!!

in diesem Sinne, der ein oder andere sollte  einfach das nächste mal drüber nachdenken, ob sein bild jetzt zur bereicherung des forums beiträgt, oder ob er es lieber für die eignenen erinnerungen in sein album steckt...

Petri....


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Meine persönliche Meinung zum Thema will ich nun auch noch loswerden:
Respekt vor der Kreatur: Selbstverständlich!
Überhöhung der Kreatur (bzw. einzelner Arten): Nie!!

Ein Fisch bleibt ein Fisch. Ob er nun größer oder kleiner ist, ob ein Hecht, Karpfen, Zander, Mefo oder Rotauge, Brassen, Laube, ob lebend oder tot...

Ein schnelles Foto zu schiessen ist sicherlich nicht verwerflich. Wer sich darüber Gedanken macht, sollte in meinen Augen gar nicht erst angeln sondern besser Blumen züchten...

Davon abgesehen sollte es für jeden Angler selbstverständlich sein, auch beim fotografieren den Respekt vor der Kreatur nicht außer acht zu lassen, im Einzelfall je nach Situation auch auf ein Bild zu verzichten.

Was ich aber nie verstehen werd, ist wie manche ganz normale Bilder oder Fangberichte anderer "auseinanderpflücken", um irgendein in ihren Augen moralisch/ethisch nicht einwandfreies Verhalten daran festmachen zu können, ohne die Situation vor Ort oder die Umstände zu kennen.

Wers braucht - ich nicht....

Und wer kann schon beurteilen, warum jemand ein Foto geschossen hat (oder eben auch nicht). Ein Erinnerungsfoto macht sich weder an Art noch Größe eines Fisches fest, sondern schlicht daran, ob es dem Fotografen wert war, seine Erinnerung bildlich festzuhalten. Wie auch immer das dann aussieht.

Und das können auch durchaus auch mal für den Rest der Welt nicht so "ästhetísche" Fotos sein.


----------



## sa-s (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Da blitzt wieder der Fischneid durch#d#d Seid doch froh, dass Veit einer der wenigen ist, die noch Fischbilder einstellen und dazu noch wirklich gute Aufnahmen!!!
> 
> Geht's eigentlich noch, wegen Fischneid andere Leute an den Pranger zu stellen:v:v







Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Und genau da sehe ich nämlich auch den Hauptgrund dieses Treaths.....#d




da kann ich mich martin und tommi nur anschliessen.

ich lese veits berichte sehr gerne, denn er ist einer der wenigen die details der fangumstände (köder, gewässereigenschaften ...) preisgibt.
find ich sehr informativ und hoffe auch wieder für 2008 oft von ihm zu lesen zu bekommen.

dickes petri an alle

sepp


----------



## HD4ever (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

oha ....
das tritt ja nun wieder was los hier ... 12 Seiten in nicht mal 2 Tagen ... 
warum nun alle auf dem V*** rumhacken ist mir allerdings schon wieder nen Rätsel #c
muß wohl immer daran liegen das einige immer zu wenig zum Angeln kommen und andere wenige sowieso immer irgendwo nen Haar in der Suppe suchen müssen .... #c

klar ist mal immer das eine oder andere "unschöne" Fangfoto hier zu sehen .... aber soooo sehr aufregen deswegen .... bestimmt *nicht* #d


----------



## fantazia (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



The Driver schrieb:


> es geht mir vielmehr um die wenigen schwarzen schafe! die, die schon lange angeln und auch oft raus ans wasser gehen, die, die es eigentlich besser wissen müssten! aus welchen beweggründen sie auch immer solche fotos hier einstellen...


für dich sind erfahrene angler die wissen wie sie mit einem fisch umgehen müssen also schwarze scharfe weil sie von einem kleineren fisch schnell mal en foto machen?#q.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Es gibt immer mehr Neider leider wo einem solche Fänge wie Veit nicht gönnen ich kenn das aber diese läute wissen nicht was man dafür tut z.b Kilometer laufen nur  um an dieser einen Topstelle zum fischen , in Köder investieren, sehr viel zeit opfern, u.s.w  habe es bei mir im verein gemerkt  ich war der einzige wo konstant seine Karpfen fing und musste mir sachen anhören, herausgekommen war ganz einfach   das sie mir die fische nicht gönnen,  ich bin gekommen hab 3-4 stunden gefischt hab 2-4 Karpfen gefangen und bin wieder heim. diese läute waren tagtäglich am see und fingen eher selten was. Zu den Bildern kann ich nur eins sagen jeder sollte wissen wie weit man gehen kann oder darf, was ist einem der fisch wert ich schätze diesen und behandle  diesen  respeckt voll wie er es verdient .

  P.s
  Beim Karpfenangeln: hab ich ne Abhakmatte dabei 

  Beim Raubfisch angeln :
  Wen  der Boden es nicht zulässt z.b Sand, Steine u.s.w  lasse ich den fisch im Wasser und verzichte auf ein Bild


----------



## duck_68 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



The Driver schrieb:


> Petri,
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Na, dann nenn doch Deine "schwarzen Schafe" mal beim Namen....

und schon sind wir wieder beim leidigen Thema "Fischneid" 

Solltest Du u. a. Veit dazu zählen, dann tutst Du mir echt leid, er dürfte einer der wenigen sein, die ihre Fänge wirklich sorgsam behandeln.... 

Wie Sepp schon schrieb, ich und vermutlich sehr viele andere lesen z.B. Veits Fangberichte sehr gerne , wäre wirklich sehr schade, wenn er sich wegen solcher "Neider-Postings" hier rar machen würde!!

Veit und alle anderen Bild-Poster, lasst Euch von solchem Geschreibsel nicht beeinflussen und posten weiterhin Eure Fänge!!

Martin


----------



## fantazia (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Na, dann nenn doch Deine "schwarzen Schafe" mal beim Namen....
> 
> und schon sind wir wieder beim leidigen Thema "Fischneid"
> 
> ...


fand den thread von anfang an daneben.
soll doch jeder so machen wie er es für richtig hält....
und ein foto was schnell geschossen schadet stört doch niemanden.





man könnte genauso gut rumsticheln und fragen wieso der kapitale hecht in seinem avatar abgeschlagen wurde|rolleyes.vielleicht damit er nee schöne fotosession starten kann?keine cam dabei gehabt?sons hätte ja niemand seinen tollen fang bestaunen können.achja er wollte ihn präparieren lassen .bei junganglern ok und verständlich.sie wissen es einfach nicht besser.aber wie kann sowas ein erfahrener angler machen#d|supergri|supergri|supergri.



bitte nicht ernst nehmen den untersten post#h.


----------



## Holger (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Pervers, wenn jetzt sogar Namen fallen von Leuten, die diesem Board ein Gesicht geben......das da mittlerweile das Wort "Fischneid" aufkommt, ist nachvollziehbar.....denn diesen Eindruck habe ich mittlerweile auch.
Lebt ein Anglerboard nicht von Fängen ? Statt dessen werden hier die Leute, die regelmäßig fangen, dafür angegangen.....Tackle-Threads, Köderthreads etc. sind ja ganz lustig, wiederholen sich aber ständig.....das Einzige, was immer wieder neu ist, sind die Fänge der Boardies....und da freu ich mich für jeden und mit jedem, ob nun mit dem Großhechtjäger der seine Pikies am Bodden fängt oder dem noch recht unerfahrenen Spezl, der mit nem Effzettblinker einen 55er Esox landet und stolz wie Oskar is....
Auch fühle ich mich persönlich angegriffen, weil ich hier auch schon Zander von unter 60 cm gepostet habe (U 50 allerdings nicht)........wenn ich nur noch kapitale Zander über 80 posten darf, hört ihr höchstens 2-3 mal im Jahr was von mir......wenn es gewünscht ist, bitte.....
Ich finde, jeder Angler hat das Recht hier zu posten. Im AB sind alle mit den gleichen Regeln betraut, und mit den gleichen Rechten......und keiner steht über den anderen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



> Ich finde, jeder Angler hat das Recht hier zu posten. Im AB sind alle mit den gleichen Regeln betraut, und mit den gleichen Rechten......und keiner steht über den anderen...


Naja, die Mods als "Moderatoren" mal außen vor |supergri
Ansonsten: :vik:


----------



## Holger (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, die Mods als "Moderatoren" mal außen vor |supergri
> Ansonsten: :vik:


 

Wir sind die Bürger, ihr die Bürgermeister... |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Oder so )))


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Na dann hat die Diskussion doch ein wunderbares Ergebnis.

Nachdenken und diskutieren unerwünscht und wer meint, dass er das trotzdem tun muss, der ist eben Fischneidisch.

Übrigens ist es spannend, welche Dynamik dieser Begriff bekommt und von welchen Leuten er verwandt wird.

Man kann sich die Realität auch so vereinfachen, dass man nicht mehr denken muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



> Nachdenken und diskutieren unerwünscht


Muss mir was entgangen sein, denn immerhin wird hier schon 16 Seiten lang diskutiert..
Diskutieren wenn alle einer Meinung wären, wäre ja ziemlich zweckfrei.
Da gehörts halt dazu, dass es mehrere Meinungen gibt, auch konträre.
Wo ist das Problem, solange es in vernünftigem Ton abläuft?


----------



## Veit (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@ Sundvogel: Hmm, also bei mittlerweile 16 Seiten mit teilweise ziemlich umfangreichen Postings, die verschiedene Meinungen wiedergeben, kann absolut nicht die Rede davon sein, dass nicht diskutiert oder nachgedacht wurde.


----------



## Holger (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Na dann hat die Diskussion doch ein wunderbares Ergebnis.
> 
> Nachdenken und diskutieren unerwünscht und wer meint, dass er das trotzdem tun muss, der ist eben Fischneidisch.
> 
> ...


 

Im Tatsachen verdrehen bist du einsame Spitze, scheint mir....

Wer sagt denn, das Diskutieren unerwünscht ist ? Im AB wird soviel diskutiert, das ich mich wunder wenn ich überhaupt noch Angler AM WASSER seh....

Falls du mich meintest mit dem "Fischneid, und wer ihn unterstellt", dann wüsst ich gern wieso. Angesprochen fühle ich mich nicht im geringsten, aber deine Wege sind oft unergründlich und da möchte ich mich zumindest absichern, falls du mich doch meinen solltest. 

Fangen tu ich mehr als genug, vergleiche ich sie mit anderen brauche ich mich da ganz sicher nicht zu verstecken, ganz im Gegenteil. Deswegen fühl ich mich da auch nicht angesprochen.

Niemand vereinfacht sich die Realität. Aber warum sie zwanghaft verkomplizieren ?


----------



## The Driver (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

allgemein: ich werde hier sicher keine namen nennen! ich hab den thread nur eröffnet weill ich mal was zum nachdenken anregen wollte, und nicht um bestimmte leute hier an den pranger zu stellen. und auf einen bestimmten Saale-Angler hab ich es hiermit ganz sicher nicht abgesehen! Bei ihm sehe ich auf den Bildern dass er sehr wohl weiß wie man fische sorgsam behandelt! (wenn das bloß jeder so machen würde) ich denke mal ich hab im anfangspost deutlich gemacht worauf dieser thread abzielt.

@fantazia: du schreibst: "für dich sind erfahrene angler die wissen wie sie mit einem fisch umgehen müssen also schwarze scharfe weil sie von einem kleineren fisch schnell mal en foto machen?"  ---   schön falsch verstanden! damit wollte ich sagen, dass jemand der viel fängt und auch viele fotos macht, und um den umgang mit der kreatur fisch bescheid weiß, sich mal fragen sollte, ob er sich unbedingt einen gefallen damit macht wenn er jeden kleinen schnäpper (ich vermeide mal den ausdruck "Schniepel" ;-)) hier postet!

Qualität statt Quantität! und das hat ganz sicher bei mir nix mit fangneid zu tun! hätt ich jeden fisch aus 2007 hier gepostet hätt ich auch fast jeden tag was zu berichten gehabt! egal... soll ja jeder machen wie er will....

zu deinem "kleingedruckten": auf sowas geh ich erst gar nicht ein.....!
wie gesagt: es sollte eigentlich kein c&r diskussions thread werden... frag mich nur warum einige das ruder immer wieder in diese richtung rumreissen??? 

mir gings nur um den korrekten umgang mit der kreatur fisch, und darum dass manche sich da mal gedanken drüber machen, mehr nicht.....


----------



## xx771 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@ Martin Obelt

Moin Moin, also ich denke nicht dass ich neidisch bin, in dem <Sinne wie Du es jetzt hinstellts, ich bin sicher neidisch um die Zeit der V.. hat um ständig am Wassser zu sein. Aber neidisch im neg.Sinn bin ich nicht. Wie gesagt mich wunderts eher dass er selbst Schniepel postet....Aber gut, dat ist halt sooooo..........#h#h#h
Denn wenn ich von mir mal ausgehen darf, nerven mich die Schniepel-Hechte und -Zander eher die ich gelegentlich Fange.


GRU? Ramon


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Na dann hat die Diskussion doch ein wunderbares Ergebnis.
> 
> Nachdenken und diskutieren unerwünscht und wer meint, dass er das trotzdem tun muss, der ist eben Fischneidisch.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Uli,

ich meine mich da an ein Meerforellenfoto von Dir erinnern zu können, bzw. das Du ( zu Recht ) sauer warst das darüber gestänkert wurde. Ich meine auch, Du wolltest Dich daraufhin mit Fotos zurückhalten.

Und genau das ist für mich der Ansatz. Es kann und darf nicht sein, dass sich Boardis wegen Angriffen irgendwelcher Moralapostel oder C&R Fanatiker dazu entschließen, hier keine Fotos mehr einzustellen. 

Und genau darum unterstütze und begrüße ich den Entschluß, zukünftig alle Moralpostings in Fangmeldungen ohne Kommentar zu löschen und ggfs. bei Wiederholungstätern auch härtere Maßnahmen zu ergreifen. Zum Schutz der Boardis, die uns an Ihren Fängen teilhaben lassen.

Ralf


----------



## Wasserpatscher (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Wow, 16 Seiten und ich war nicht dabei - das ging ja alles viel zu schnell! 

Im Ernst: Nein, es muss nicht jeder kleine Fisch erkennungsdienstlich behandelt werden.

Aber auch: Ja, jeder besondere Fang, und sei er noch so klein, sollte hier gezeigt und auch gewürdigt werden können, eben weil er besonders ist: Der erste Zander, der erste Hecht auf Streamer, der einzige Fisch eines verlängerten Wochenendes am Edersee, ...

Allerdings gehört dann auch die besondere Geschichte dazu, die uns die Besonderheit erklärt und die die Fangmeldung erst lesenswert macht (Fangmeldungen können ja so öde sein, wenn sich jemand keine Mühe gibt mit dem kleinen Textchen...). Davon abgesehen sollte das Bild so schnell und so schonend wie möglich gemacht werden, auch wenn es dann nicht optimal ist, auch wenn der Hintergrund 50 Meter weiter viel schöner ist, man aber den Fisch erst hin tragen müsste...


----------



## Veit (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@ xx771: Über kleinere Fische oder Durchschnittsfänge freue ich mich dann, wenn ich an dem Tag sonst nix anderes gefangen habe (schwierige Bedingungen, schlechtes Beißen) oder wenns mal einer der seltenen Sternstunden ist, wo die kleinere Fische ihren Teil zum guten Fangergebnis beitragen.Gleichwohl lichte auch ich NICHT jeden Schniepel ab, siehe beispielweise mein Bericht, als ich kürzlich gemeinsam mit einem Freund 11 Zander gefangen habe, da hatten wir auch nur die besseren fotografiert.
Finde deine Ansicht aber vollkommen ok und kann sie absolut akzeptieren.


----------



## duck_68 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



xx771 schrieb:


> @ Martin Obelt
> 
> Moin Moin, also ich denke nicht dass ich neidisch bin, in dem <Sinne wie Du es jetzt hinstellts, ich bin sicher neidisch um die Zeit der V.. hat um ständig am Wassser zu sein. Aber neidisch im neg.Sinn bin ich nicht. Wie gesagt mich wunderts eher dass er selbst Schniepel postet....Aber gut, dat ist halt sooooo..........#h#h#h
> Denn wenn ich von mir mal ausgehen darf, nerven mich die Schniepel-Hechte und -Zander eher die ich gelegentlich Fange.
> ...



Siehst Du, das ist eben der Unterschied|rolleyes, andere freuen sich darüber, dass sie einen Fisch gefangen haben, auch wenn es nur ein Kleiner ist.... 

Ich freue mich übrigens auch, wenn ich überhaupt einen Fisch fange, egal wie groß, da wir bei uns nicht so mit Raubfischen gesegnet sind wie andere Ecken Deutschlands. Mir käme es nie in den Sinn, dass kleine Fische nervend sind, zeugt es doch davon, dass noch Nachwuchs im Gewässer ist!


----------



## xx771 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

HM na klar, ich meine es nervt wenn so´n SchniepelHecht den hinteren Drilling des Wobblers bis zum A ... schluckt und dadurch ne halbe OP von nöten ist......

Andererseits merke ich gerade dass hier teilweise sehr gerne zwischen den Zeilen gelesen wird, werde mich deshalb jetzt zurückziehen.....
Also MfG Ramon


----------



## xx771 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Finde deine Ansicht aber vollkommen ok und kann sie absolut akzeptieren. [/quote]


@ das zeugt von Charakter!!!

Also ...


----------



## duck_68 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



xx771 schrieb:


> HM na klar, ich meine es nervt wenn so´n SchniepelHecht den hinteren Drilling des Wobblers bis zum A ... schluckt und dadurch ne halbe OP von nöten ist......
> 
> Andererseits merke ich gerade dass hier teilweise sehr gerne zwischen den Zeilen gelesen wird, werde mich deshalb jetzt zurückziehen.....
> Also MfG Ramon



Ich wüsste nicht, was ich zwischen Deinen Zeilen gelesen haben sollte:



> Denn wenn ich von mir mal ausgehen darf, nerven mich die Schniepel-Hechte und -Zander eher die ich gelegentlich Fange.



Dort steht klipp und klar, dass Dich die Schniepel nerven... oder??


----------



## xx771 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Genau, wegen den o.g. Gründen.......


----------



## gufipanscher (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Na kommt Leute,
mittlerweilen ist es doch nur noch ein rumgehacke auf nicht klar formulierten Aussagen, Tatsachenverdrehungen, und Dinge die die erst in irgendweise hochgespielt wurden.
Irgendwo sind wir hier alle gleicher Meinung und ich konnte hier in diesem Thread keinen ausmachen, der in irgendeiner Weise vorsätzlich falsch mit Fischen umgeht. 

Lustig ist ja, dass Veits vorgehen eigentlich nie direkt angeprangert, aber ständig in Schutz genommen wurde. Hey, is doch vollkommen ok was er hier treibt. Ich finde meine Zurückhaltung mit solchen Posts auch angebracht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Ralle, da hast du recht. Ich poste seitdem sehr verhalten Fotos. 

Ich hatte im letzten Frühjahr eine ü70 Mefo gepostet, über die ich mich sehr gefreut hatte. Zum Größenabgleich lag ein Snaps auf dem Fisch. Da der Fisch etwas rund lag und die Perspektive ungünstig, sowie meine Rute ohnehin einen langen Griff hat, fingen einige Leute an darüber herzuziehen und darüber habe ich mich ziemlich geärgert.

Seitdem poste ich eigentlich kaum noch Fänge. Lustigerweise habe ich damals auch den Begriff Fischneid verwendet.

Hier geht es doch nicht um irgendwelche Moraldiskussionen, sondern um ganz einfache schlichte Dinge.

Habe ich zum fotografieren Zeit oder nicht. Der Diskussionsstand war, manchmal ja und manchmal eben nicht. Der Begriff Fischneid ist in dieser Diskussion völlig überflüssig, weil er ja gar keine Grundlage hat.

Es geht auch nicht ums angeln können, das definiert jeder anders für sich, sondern um Fische in den Dreck schmeissen. C&R spielt dabei gar keine Rolle.

@Holger

Nein ich meine nicht dich im besonderen. Übrigens ist die Gleichsetzung wenig Fotos gleich wenig Fische etwas einfach.

Der eine brauchts, der andere eher nicht.

Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> Lustig ist ja, dass Veits vorgehen eigentlich nie direkt angeprangert, aber ständig in Schutz genommen wurde. Hey, is doch vollkommen ok was er hier treibt.


 
Genau, das habe ich auch schon mehrfach gedacht. 

Uli


----------



## Holger (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



sundvogel schrieb:


> @Holger
> 
> Nein ich meine nicht dich im besonderen. Übrigens ist die Gleichsetzung wenig Fotos gleich wenig Fische etwas einfach.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Uli !
Nein, dazu weiß ich schon von zu vielen befreundeten Anglern und Boardies wie Serge7, Ingo Suntken, H. Christians, 976321 und Steph75 und mir selber das sie auf jeden Fall deutlich mehr gefangen wie gepostet haben. Und das ist ja nix typisch ostfriesisches, sonder machen Angler aus NRW, BY oder SH genau so....
Der eine stellt gern und viel ein, der andere eben nicht....daraus auf die Jahresfänge zu schließen wäre simpel und anmaßend. 
Für beide Seiten, auf der einen den "regelmäßigen Einsteller", der vielleicht auch etwas die Aufmerksamkeit der AB-Schar braucht, wie auf der anderen den Gelegenheits-Fangposter der so gut wie nie oder allenfalls echt kapitale Fische einstellt, habe ich Verständnis.

Wie du schon sagst, der eine brauchts, der andere nicht.


----------



## rob (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Veit schrieb:


> @ gufipanscher: das ist falsch rübergekommen. es war so gemeint, dass man sich das releasen bei nem in trockenem sand panierten zander gleich sparen kann. ein karpfen würde es vielleicht überleben, was natürlich KEINESFALLS heißen soll, dass man ihn im sand oder auf steinen ablegen sollte. das möchte ich hier absolut klarstellen!



der wels gehört aber auch dazu
#h


----------



## angler-jan (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Ein Aal würde es überleben, er würde wahrscheinlich schnellstens wieder ins Wasser hüpfen!


----------



## fantazia (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Ein Aal würde es überleben, er würde wahrscheinlich schnellstens wieder ins Wasser hüpfen!


naja hüpfen wohl nicht.er würd sich eher ins wasser schlängeln|supergri.


----------



## Silverstar (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Ich habe es mir langsam abgewöhnt Bilder von meinen Fängen hier ist Forum zu stellen, es gibt einfach zuvile leute die einem so einen Fang nicht "gönnen" oder sagen warum musste das sein usw. Wüsste auch nicht warum ich euch meine Fänge zeigen sollte? um damit zu prahlen? niemals. wenn es mal ein aussergewöhlicher fang war, ok dann ist ein bild vielleicht angebracht. 

Habe letztes Jahr einen Zander von 78cm mit 3,5 KG gefangen, Kamera war nicht mit am Wasser, habe also das Bild im Wohnzimmer/Küche gemacht, man war die aufregung groß #q


Kann es auch nicht verstehen warum bilder von kleineren Fischen (Hecht/Zander usw.) gezeigt werden müssen, ich mein wir wissen doch alle wie die Fische aussehen, oder? #c


----------



## hotte50 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



rob schrieb:


> der wels gehört aber auch dazu
> #h



ich wollt's ja nicht sagen....


----------



## fantazia (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Silverstar schrieb:


> Habe letztes Jahr einen Zander von 78cm mit 3,5 KG gefangen, Kamera war nicht mit am Wasser, habe also das Bild im Wohnzimmer/Küche gemacht, man war die aufregung groß #q
> 
> 
> Kann es auch nicht verstehen warum bilder von kleineren Fischen (Hecht/Zander usw.) gezeigt werden müssen, ich mein wir wissen doch alle wie die Fische aussehen, oder? #c


wir wissen auch alle wie ein 78cm zander aussieht.....
und was sieht  schöner aus.ein schönes foto in der natur von nem kleineren fisch oder ein foto von nem  78er zander in der küche?eigentlich brauch ich die frage garnicht beantworten.weil die antwort eh jedem klar ist.....


der kleinere fisch der in schöner umgebung fotografiert wurden ist natürlich.
also lass die leute mal schön ihre fotos machen und fass dich an deine eigene nase|supergri.weil küchenfotos sind wirklich alles andere als schön..........


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht ums angeln können, das definiert jeder anders für sich, sondern um Fische in den Dreck schmeissen. C&R spielt dabei gar keine Rolle.


 

Dann behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal, das ein Foto nix, aber auch gar nix darüber aussagen muß, wie der Fisch behandelt wurde. Der große, tote, sauber abgewaschene und sehr schön fotografierte Fisch kann vorher ( rein theoretisch ) mit unerlaubten Mitteln gefangen, nicht waidgerecht getötet, einer der letzten seines Bestandes, über das Fanglimit hinaus, bei der Handlandung ans Ufer geschmissen und was weiß ich nicht noch sein.
Der im Dreck liegende, mit Sand panierte oder mit Blut überströmte Fisch kann vorher gut gekeschert und schnell und waidgerecht getötet worden sein.
Der im Boot fotografierte und zurückgesetzte Fisch kann vor oder nach dem Bild aus der Hand gerutscht sein und sich im Boot die Gräten krummgeschlagen haben. 

Ein Foto zeigt nur eine winzige Zeitspanne, einige hundertstel Sekunden von dem ganzen Fangablauf. Und daraus werden dann Rückschlüsse gezogen, ob ein Foto gut oder schlecht ist ? 

Oder der lebende Fisch im Gras oder Laub.
Szenario:
Der Spinnfischer fängt einen sehr großen Hecht. Die Uferbeschaffenheit lässt ein abhaken im Wasser nicht zu, also wird gekeschert. Der Spinnfischer hat keine Abhakmatte dabei ( soll es ja geben ). Jetzt steht er da, den Fisch im Kescher, der Drilling vielleicht noch in den Maschen verfangen.
Frage: Wie bekommt er den Köder aus dem Maul des Fisches ?
Ich würde mir ne Stelle mit Gras oder Laub suchen, den Fisch dort ablegen und den Haken entfernen. So ein Kumpel dabei ist, fotografiert der den Fisch. Ich stell das Bild ins Board und was werden wohl die Reaktionen sein ?


----------



## fantazia (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dann behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal, das ein Foto nix, aber auch gar nix darüber aussagen muß, wie der Fisch behandelt wurde. Der große, tote, sauber abgewaschene und sehr schön fotografierte Fisch kann vorher ( rein theoretisch ) mit unerlaubten Mitteln gefangen, nicht waidgerecht getötet, einer der letzten seines Bestandes, über das Fanglimit hinaus, bei der Handlandung ans Ufer geschmissen und was weiß ich nicht noch sein.
> Der im Dreck liegende, mit Sand panierte oder mit Blut überströmte Fisch kann vorher gut gekeschert und schnell und waidgerecht getötet worden sein.
> Der im Boot fotografierte und zurückgesetzte Fisch kann vor oder nach dem Bild aus der Hand gerutscht sein und sich im Boot die Gräten krummgeschlagen haben.
> 
> ...


das mal nen gutes posting:m.


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



fantazia schrieb:


> wir wissen auch alle wie ein 78cm zander aussieht.
> und was sieht wohl schöner aus.ein foto in der natur von nem kleineren fisch oder ein foto von nem toten 78er zander in der küche?na klar der kleinere fisch der in schöner umgebung geschossen wurden ist natürlich.


 

Ich schmeiss mich weg wat ein geiles Posting.


@Ralle

Ja klar, da hast du recht. Das Leben ist halt komplizierter, als man es sich manchmal wünscht. 

Uli


----------



## fantazia (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich schmeiss mich weg wat ein geiles Posting.
> 
> 
> @Ralle
> ...


warte bin nicht so schnell.post wurde zwischenzeitig nochmal editiert|supergri.


----------



## gufipanscher (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



fantazia schrieb:


> weil küchenfotos sind wirklich alles andere als schön..........


 
Also meine Küche find ich schön..|muahah:


----------



## Holger (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> Also meine Küche find ich schön..|muahah:


 

Wohnst du noch oder angelst du schon ? |supergri

@ Ralle

Geiles Posting ! #6


----------



## fantazia (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> Also meine Küche find ich schön..|muahah:


hehe |supergri


----------



## Gorcky (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Holger schrieb:


> Pervers, wenn jetzt sogar Namen fallen von Leuten, die diesem Board ein Gesicht geben......das da mittlerweile das Wort "Fischneid" aufkommt, ist nachvollziehbar.....denn diesen Eindruck habe ich mittlerweile auch.
> Lebt ein Anglerboard nicht von Fängen ? Statt dessen werden hier die Leute, die regelmäßig fangen, dafür angegangen.....Tackle-Threads, Köderthreads etc. sind ja ganz lustig, wiederholen sich aber ständig.....das Einzige, was immer wieder neu ist, sind die Fänge der Boardies....und da freu ich mich für jeden und mit jedem, ob nun mit dem Großhechtjäger der seine Pikies am Bodden fängt oder dem noch recht unerfahrenen Spezl, der mit nem Effzettblinker einen 55er Esox landet und stolz wie Oskar is....
> Auch fühle ich mich persönlich angegriffen, weil ich hier auch schon Zander von unter 60 cm gepostet habe (U 50 allerdings nicht)........wenn ich nur noch kapitale Zander über 80 posten darf, hört ihr höchstens 2-3 mal im Jahr was von mir......wenn es gewünscht ist, bitte.....
> Ich finde, jeder Angler hat das Recht hier zu posten. Im AB sind alle mit den gleichen Regeln betraut, und mit den gleichen Rechten......und keiner steht über den anderen...


|good: Sprichst mir aus der Seele!!!
Ich finde es hat jeder das Recht das zu posten, wo er Lust zu hat und/oder den Drang dazu verspührt diesen Fisch anderen zeigen zu wollen. Dafür ist doch ein Threat auch da,oder nicht?? Ich bin froh, dass sich noch viele über die "kleinen" Fische freuen und diese dann halt auch präsentieren möchten.  So kann ich mich wenigstens jedesmal darauf freuen ins Forum zu schauen, da nämlich dank solcher Leute wie Veit etc (soll nicht heissen,dass du viele kleine fängst#6) immer was NEUES zu gucken gibt, was mir sehr viel Spass bereitet.
Finde diese Diskusion auch sehr interessant hier, aber irgendwie auch ein Thema, wo es nie auf einen Nenner kommen wird, glaube ich!#c


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Immerhin und das sollte auch was wert sein ist diese Diskussion im Wesentlichen ruhig und sachlich geblieben. Das ist gut so. Das haben wir schon ganz anders gehabt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Eben, da braucht man als Mod (bis dato) noch nicht  mal weiter einzuschreiten - ein ganz neues Moderationsgefühl))

Nur weiter so.


----------



## aimless (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

fast wie urlaub:m:m:m


----------



## gründler (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Soll auch leute geben die durch ihre Post und Bilder noch mehr Ruhm erlangen wollen und das Netz als Sprungbrett nutzen.Auf der Hoffnung in Dietmar Isiasch oder in Jan Eggers Fussabdrücke zu treten.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



gründler schrieb:


> Soll auch leute geben die durch ihre Post und Bilder noch mehr Ruhm erlangen wollen und das Netz als Sprungbrett nutzen.Auf der Hoffnung in Dietmar Isiasch oder in Jan Eggers Fussabdrücke zu treten.


 
Den Schuh muss ich mir wohl anziehen.....

Ein Kindheitstraum von mir ist es, mal ein bekannter Angler zu werden...
Und jetzt im hohen Alter versuche ich mir diesen zu erfüllen...:m


----------



## Holger (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



gründler schrieb:


> Soll auch leute geben die durch ihre Post und Bilder noch mehr Ruhm erlangen wollen und das Netz als Sprungbrett nutzen.Auf der Hoffnung in Dietmar Isiasch oder in Jan Eggers Fussabdrücke zu treten.


 

Also ich wäre dann lieber der Nachfolger von Uli Beyer.....:q

Aber nur, wenn ich auch sein Boot Buster XXL bekomme....


----------



## bagsta343 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@ Ralle

du triffst es mit deinem vorletzten posting auf den punkt....
wofür seit ihr den mod´s..... in sollchen fällen wo die diskusionen in fang-threads ausarten oder überhand nehmen einfach mal öfter die "Entf" taste benutzen......

sauberer und damit schön zu überfliegender Thread ist
der "aale& mondscheinfasen", nur gute postes, keine dummlaber usw...
vieleicht sollten auch die ersteller von threads mal öfter zur handkante greifen und auf sachlichkeit und sinn der beiträge achten....

gruss
der bagsta


----------



## gründler (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Wer sich diesen Schuh anzieht ist euch überlassen.Ich schreibe auch freiberuflich für ein großen Zeitschriftenverlag(Angeln).Aber das ich dadurch ein berühmter Angler werde glaub ich kaum,bin auch so zufrieden mit unseren Fängen,und muß nicht immer auf höchster Ebene arbeiten.
lg


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



gründler schrieb:


> Wer sich diesen Schuh anzieht ist euch überlassen.


 

Und was daran jetzt so verwerflich?|kopfkrat


----------



## Dennert (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mensch Dennert, stell dir vor, es gibt auch Leute die recht viel fangen ohne das ständig posten zu müssen. Es gibt sogar Topangler, die noch nicht mal hier angemeldet sind.
> 
> Der eine steht mehr auf Quantität, der andere schätzt eher Qualität,, es ist wie im wirklichen Leben...


 
Hi Uli

Meintest Du mit Mensch etwa mich? 

Qualität liegt wie so viele andere Dinge im Leben auch immer im Auge des Betrachters. Oder würdest Du allen Ernstes behaupten, Du bestimmst für alle hier, wie Qualität definiert wird? Das wäre ja mehr als vermessen und ich glaube auch nicht, dass Du so denkst.

Ein Kleinzanderfoto ist für mich auf alle Fälle noch interessanter als gar keins, denn ich lese sehr gern Fangberichte mit Bildern. Jeder wie er mag. 

Unangemeldete Topangler interessieren mich hier im Board nicht wirklich. Schön das es sie gibt, aber was hab ich davon? Die bringen mich hier nicht weiter mit all ihren kleinen Geheimnissen, im Gegensatz zu Angler XYZ hier im Board, der gerade einen kleinen Fisch reinstellt und es stellt sich raus - mit dem Knallerköder der laufenden Saison im Maul und ich kannte ihn evt. noch gar nicht! Wat nu?


----------



## gründler (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Nix,jeder kann ja so leben wie er will,und soll auch seine sich gesteckten Ziele erreichen.Ich habe für mich selbst gemerkt das man durch vieles Bilder Posten hier,eine Reihe freunde findet und eine Reihe gegner die einem nicht den Dreck unter den Fingernägeln gönnen.
lg


----------



## Forellenzemmel (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



gründler schrieb:


> Soll auch leute geben die durch ihre Post und Bilder noch mehr Ruhm erlangen wollen und das Netz als Sprungbrett nutzen.


 
Na ich weiß nicht, ob das der Grund ist... 

Die Geschichte hat doch zwei Seiten. Ich geh jetzt einfach mal von mir aus. Ich angele seit frühester Kindheit mit dem Ziel die Fische zu essen. Dabei wurde mir seitens meiner Familie und auch von anderen nachdrücklich beigebracht, keines der Tiere auch nur eine Sekunde länger zu quälen als nötig. Habe ich einen untermaßigen wird der sofort schonend vom Haken gelöst und zurückgesetzt - was wirklich nicht immer im Wasser selber geht! Habe ich einen maßigen wird der sofort getötet! In beiden Fällen habe ich keine Zeit für ein Foto, ist jedoch jemand dabei kann er gerne den Vorgang fotografieren, dies ändert ja nichts an der Behandlung der Fische durch mich.
Die andere Seite ist die des Sportfischers der hauptsächlich Catch/Release betreibt. Ohne jetzt über Sinn und Unsinn dieser Fangmethode streiten zu wollen, versuche ich mich mal da rein zu denken. Natürlich brauche ich da ein Foto! Das Angeln, der Drill war wohl in manchen Fällen ein unvergessliches Erlebnis und das möchte ich dann auch dokumentieren. Bei mir besteht der Höhepunkt des Angelns eigentlich in dem was lecker aus Pfanne, Kochtopf oder Räucherofen herauskommt. Betreibe ich C&R ist der Höhepunkt halt der gefangene, lebende Fisch. Da habe ich vollstes Verständnis dafür auch mal schnell ein Foto zu machen, natürlich mit absolutem Vorrang, dem Lebewesen nicht noch mehr als den schon erlittenen Schaden zuzufügen...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Hefti (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Moinsen
Vorab muss ich sagen, dass ich den Thread nicht komplett durchgelesen hab. Wenn sich der Inhalt dieses Posts mit einem anderen deckt, liegt das einfach nur an meiner ganz persönlichen Faulheit.:m

Nun aber zum Thema. *Meine *Meinung ist:
Wieso ist ein z.B. ein kleiner Hecht es nicht Wert hier in Form eines Fotos gepostet zu werden?
Wenn man morgens in der Dunkelheit aufsteht, um in der Dämmerung die Ruten im Wasser zu haben. Man beim ersten Blick aufs Thermometer mit dem Gedanken spielt das Auto stehen zu lassen und den Schlitten zu nehmen. Der Eisbohrer einem in den Sinn kommt. 
Und wenn man dann trotz aller Widrigkeiten losfährt, damit wenigstens die, beim stippen hart erkämpften, Köfis eingesetzt werden.
Wenn man am Wasser ankommt und die ausgesuchten Plätze bereits von Kollegen belegt sind und man deshalb nen neuen Platz suchen muss.
Es den ganzen Tag gießt wie aus Eimern und man merkt, dass der Schirm schön trocken zu Hause liegt.
Der Wind einen fast vom Stuhl weht.
Wenn das erste, was der Drilling zu fassen bekommt die eigene Hand ist.
Man sich mit der tonnenschweren Ausrüstung durchs Gebüsch schlagen musste, dessen Dornen an Sperrspitzen erinnern.
Und wenn dann, kurz bevor der Frust einen zur Aufgabe treibt, endlich der Biss kommt und man dann einen kleinen Hacht aus dem Wasser holt.
Soll man dann nicht auf diesen Hecht stolz sein?
Ist nicht jeder Fisch irgendwie hart erarbeitet?
Ich hab in den Profiblinker-Filmen bisher nur einen Aussage gehört, die Hand und Fuß hat: "Man kann sich die Größe der Fische nicht aussuchen."
Barsch, Hecht und Co schnappen sich auch mal Köder, die nicht wirklich kleiner sind als sie selbst.
Natürlich freue ich mich über einen größeren Fisch mehr als über einen kleineren. Aber stolz bin ich auf jeden Fang.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## ~Michi~ (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> Na kommt Leute,
> mittlerweilen ist es doch nur noch ein rumgehacke auf nicht klar formulierten Aussagen, Tatsachenverdrehungen, und Dinge die die erst in irgendweise hochgespielt wurden.
> Irgendwo sind wir hier alle gleicher Meinung und ich konnte hier in diesem Thread keinen ausmachen, der in irgendeiner Weise vorsätzlich falsch mit Fischen umgeht.
> 
> Lustig ist ja, dass Veits vorgehen eigentlich nie direkt angeprangert, aber ständig in Schutz genommen wurde. Hey, is doch vollkommen ok was er hier treibt. Ich finde meine Zurückhaltung mit solchen Posts auch angebracht.



Das ist ja das was ich damit sagen wollte, nur es ist halt so das gerade Veit als Beispiel oder auch Tommi-Engel öfter mal ihre Fotos hier für andere Posten was ich wirklich super finde. Nur ist es ja mittlerweile so das sich die Leute dafür mittlerweile schon rechtfertigen müssen und das ja anscheinend nicht zum ersten mal. Ich schrieb ja bereits, und viele andere auch, dass die Berichte und deshalb habe ich mich auch auf Veit bezogen, immer schön zu lesen sind auch wenn es vieleicht nicht immer um einen Riesenfisch geht.

Solche Berichte wo auch mal was berichtet wird sind doch tausend mal besser als nen Bild von nem Meterhecht mit 4 Worten Text "Hab ich heute gefangen" nur um zu zeigen was man für nen tollen Fisch gefangen hat. Also wieso nicht auch mal kleinere Fische fotografieren muss ja nicht immer der Riese sein.

Von solchen Berichten und Fotos lebt doch ein Forum nur wenn Leute immer nur kritisiert werden, wie hier wohl schon oft passiert, artet das nur darin aus das wie bereits einige schon sagten keiner mehr seine Bilder und Berichte hier einstellen wird was ergo ja wohl nicht in eurem Sinne sein kann oder?.

Ich zumindest finde es traurig das es schon so viele Leute gibt die hier bereits sagen das sie bereits schon keine Bilder mehr hier posten weil sie schon "Angst" haben müssen sich dafür zu rechtfertigen oder "zerissen" werden. Hätten diese Leute 2007 auch ihre Bilder eingestellt wäre der Raubfischthread sicher noch schöner und umfangreicher geworden...

Und das ist das was mir stinkt denn wenn immer so ein Wind um Bilder gemacht wird dann sagen irgendwann auch die anderen die jetzt noch sehr viele Bilder und schöne Berichte posten wie halt Veit oder Tommi-Engel, ne das is mir zu blöd ich poste jetzt keine Bilder mehr. Ich meine das kanns wohl nicht sein oder?...



Tobacco schrieb:


> Also das so genannte "Einschiessen" auf eine Person ist, wenn es positiv gemeint ist pure Schleimerei von einigen und bei den Negativeinstellungen sind es ehemalige Schleimer, wo das Rumschleimen keinen Erfolg gebracht hat, oder man sich eh nicht riechen kann.



Ich zieh mir den Schuh jetzt mal selber an da ich das "einschiessen" ja in Umlauf gebracht habe!.

Ich finde es wirklich nett von dir das du mich hier als "Schleimer" bezeichnest #6. Hättest du dir die Mühe gemacht alle meine Postings zu lesen dann wüsstest du das es nicht darum geht Leute wie Veit zu beweihräuchern sondern das es diese Leute sind die ein Forum am leben erhalten.
Wie hier schon von einigen Leuten geschrieben finden sehr viele gerade auch die Berichte von Veit sehr schön da bin ich dann wohl nicht der einzigste. Veit diente hier nur als Beispiel man könnte das ganze auch auf andere Vielfänger/Poster beziehen!

Aber wenn ihr meint das man solche Leute dann noch für Ihre Fotos und Berichte kritisieren muss weil die Fische "zu klein" sind, dann macht das doch!
Am Ende wird dann irgendwann niemand mehr seine Bilder posten wie das bereits viele heute schon nicht mehr machen.

Ich für meinen Teil finde es sehr sehr schade und freue mich das es noch Leute wie Veit oder aber Tommi-Engel gibt die auch heute noch viele schöne Bilder einstellen die ich mir auch sehr gerne anschaue, wenn ich dann deshalb ein Schleimer bin dann ist das halt so...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



~Michi~ schrieb:


> Ich zumindest finde es traurig das es schon so viele Leute gibt die hier bereits sagen das sie bereits schon keine Bilder mehr hier posten weil sie schon "Angst" haben müssen sich dafür zu rechtfertigen oder "zerissen" werden. .


 

Ich werde mich auf jeden Fal nicht einschüchtern lassen...:m
(...und ich schätze mal Veit auch nicht.)
Sobald ich wieder Fänge verzeichne, werde ich diese hier auch Posten...:q


----------



## Dart (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Ich empfinde es mittlerweile schon als sehr peinlich, das hier des öfteren auf Bilder von Veit oder Tommy dumm angespielt wird. Das sind gepostete Angelerlebnisse, die mit Bildern, als Extra Bonus, untermalt werden. Zum Geniessen#6
Die Jungs verwenden auch dementsprechend einen hohen Zeitaufwand, vom Kostenfaktor mag ich gar net reden.
Gehts noch???
Gruss Reiner#d


----------



## Dennert (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich werde mich auf jeden Fal nicht einschüchtern lassen...:m
> (...und ich schätze mal Veit auch nicht.)
> Sobald ich wieder Fänge verzeichne, werde ich diese hier auch Posten...:q


 

Juchuuuuuuu :vik:


----------



## ~Michi~ (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich werde mich auf jeden Fal nicht einschüchtern lassen...:m
> (...und ich schätze mal Veit auch nicht.)
> Sobald ich wieder Fänge verzeichne, werde ich diese hier auch Posten...:q



Und das find ich super, ich freu mich schon drauf! #6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



~Michi~ schrieb:


> Und das find ich super, ich freu mich schon drauf! #6


 
Bis Juni wird es aber noch dauern....:c


----------



## Veit (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Von mir wirds auch defintiv weiter bebilderte Berichte geben, war nur leider gestern und heute nicht am wasser...


----------



## Silverstar (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



fantazia schrieb:


> wir wissen auch alle wie ein 78cm zander aussieht.....
> und was sieht schöner aus.ein schönes foto in der natur von nem kleineren fisch oder ein foto von nem 78er zander in der küche?eigentlich brauch ich die frage garnicht beantworten.weil die antwort eh jedem klar ist.....
> 
> 
> ...


 


Bloß das bis dato der 78er mein größter war #h also selbst die rübe fassen :vik:


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Tobacco schrieb:


> Erst mal möchte ich klar stellen, das meine Äußerung in keinster Art und Weise etwas mit Veit zu tun hat. Nicht dagegen und nicht dafür. Er ist wie viele anderen auch nur ein Angler der seine Fänge postet, und das Recht wie jeder andere auch hat.


 
Ich finde du bist ein ziemlich falscher Fuffziger. Die Nummer gestern mit dem Zitat war mehr als peinlich.

Dich kann man sowieso nicht ernst nehmen.


hä?


----------



## The Driver (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

leute, leute, leute!!!!

scheinbar haben manche hier meinen anfangspost mal wieder in den falschen hals bekommen!!!!

das wollte ich nicht damit erreichen!!!

ICH ERFREUE MICH AUCH AN JEDEM GUTEN POST, VOR ALLEM WENN ER MIT BILDERN GESPICKT IST!

aber was mir 2007 teilweise negativ aufgefallen ist hab ich jetzt glaub ich in meinen vorangegangenen posts deutlich genug gemacht, oder?

es geht nicht um einschüchterung, fangneid oder sonstigen kram!!!!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



fantazia schrieb:


> ...Küchenfotos sind wirklich alles andere als schön..........



Einspruch! Man kann auch schöne Küchenphotos machen. Ich blättere gerne in (Fisch-) Kochbüchern - auch wenn ich dann später eh' alles so mache, wie's mir gerade in den Sinn kommt - und nicht zuletzt wegen der Photos*. 

Ein Fisch ist in der Küche zwar nicht ganz so zu Hause wie im Wasser, aber trotzdem sehe ich in meiner Küche ab und zu gerne Fische, und zwar nicht nur gekaufte. 

*Außerdem bin ich selbst Photograph und die sogenannte "Foodphotographie" mag ich sehr, weil ich auch gerne koche und so zwei Dinge verbinden kann, die mir etwas bedeuten (bei Fischgerichten sogar drei).


----------



## The Driver (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Kindergarten..... echt..........


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Sorry, ich glaube du machst dich hier gerade ziemlich lächerlich. Hotte hat ja nun gezeigt wie es geht.
Das du dein Posting geändert hast ist ja ok, aber anschließend mir diese Zitatnummer vorzuwerfen ist schlichtweg dumm.

Mir ist schon klar, dass ich ziemlich giftig sein kann, aber so einen Quatsch habe ich echt nicht nötig. Bei mir wissen das viele, bei dir glaube ich auch.

Hast recht Driver Kindergarten.

Kasperle


----------



## Honeyball (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

So, und jetzt habt Ihr Euch hoffentlich gegenseitig genug angegriffen und geht mal für ein paar Stunden auf Eure Schmollsofas, damit hier wieder Ruhe einkehrt.
Zum Recht auf unterschiedliche Meinungen gehört auch die Pflicht, andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren!

@alle anderen: Bitte weiter so sachlich diskutieren!!!


----------



## Slotti (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> So, und jetzt habt Ihr Euch hoffentlich gegenseitig genug angegriffen und geht mal für ein paar Stunden auf Eure Schmollsofas, damit hier wieder Ruhe einkehrt.
> Zum Recht auf unterschiedliche Meinungen gehört auch die Pflicht, andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren!




|good:

auf den letzten Seiten dieses Threads eines der besten Postings überhaupt


@ Streithähne wenn ihr das schon selbst als Kindergarten empfindet warum hört ihr dann nicht auf mit Sand zu werfen ?

schönen Abend


----------



## Sickly (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich werde mich auf jeden Fal nicht einschüchtern lassen...:m
> (...und ich schätze mal Veit auch nicht.)
> Sobald ich wieder Fänge verzeichne, werde ich diese hier auch Posten...:q


 
|good:

Ich habe gerade alles gelesen, WOW!

Also würde mich freuen wenn alles so weitermachen wie bisher, dann kann man sich so was hier sparen! War ja aber teilweise recht lustig, man darf wohl vieles nicht so ernst nehmen!

ich habe die Bilder immer gerne geshen, zumindest wenns keinen üblen Handycam Bilder waren.


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Ja, ja, ich habe hier gerade viel gelernt. Friede. 

Danke Honeyball. Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## angler-jan (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Warum soll man denn nicht irgendwelche Bilder reinstellen?
Viele gucken sich bestimmt diese Bilder an und freuen sich.
Die Leute, die die Bilder reinstellen freuen sich dann auch über Lobe!
Was gibt es da stark zu diskutieren oder sich gar zu beschimpfen???
Man kann ja mal einaml in Ruhe darüber reden, wenn es einige nervt, dass jeder seinen Pinkelhecht reinstellt.


----------



## hotte50 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Tobacco schrieb:


> Hey Keule, wenn du Mist machst, dann stehe auch dazu. Wenn ich meine Posts nach deinem angeblich Editiere, dann steht definitiv geändert da. Mein Post war um 17:42Uhr, deiner um 17:45Uhr. Wie in soll ich in dieser Zeit bitte meinen Post danach geändert haben? Gib doch einfach zu, das du mit purer Absicht das Wort Ironie gelöscht hast, damit du dich angegriffen fühlen kannst.



ich bin zwar nicht Keule, antworte aber trotzdem mal.....wenn's gestattet ist.

Ich spiele jetzt mal den Kriminologen...

Dein Post ging um 17:42 in den Speicher
Sundvogel sein Post um 17:45.....was also bedeutet das er 1-2 Minuten nach deinem Post dieses zitiert und etwas dazu geschrieben hat. Nun ist es durchaus möglich, in diesem Zeitrahmen von ca. bis zu 2 - 3 Minuten seinen Text zu ändern ohne das ein Post als geändert gezeichnet wird. Und wieso übrigens nach 17:45......es war doch vorher...

und nun stelle ich mal den Kriminologen ab und schalten den Zeugenmodus ein...

Ich habe zwar nicht darauf reagiert (warum auch) aber ich habe mitgelesen und sage dazu nur........

ach ich sag es lieber doch nicht, ist doch eh schon alles gesagt, äh peinlich genug....

denn verschwiegenen Rest möge der geneigte Leser sich selber ausmahlen...



Sorry, ich habe zulange für diesen Kommentar gebraucht und daher nicht gelesen, das hier mittlerweile die Friedenspfeife geraucht wird. Sonst hätte ich mir das hier verkniffen (wenns auch schwer gefallen wäre)


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



hotte50 schrieb:


> ich bin zwar nicht Keule, antworte aber trotzdem mal.....wenn's gestattet ist.
> 
> Ich spiele jetzt mal den Kriminologen...
> 
> ...


 

Hotte lass mal bitte. Ich erklär dir per PN warum.


----------



## angler-jan (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Was hier abgeht. Ein richtiges Waschweiber getuschel!


----------



## robert07 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

worum ging's nochmal in diesem thred?
Spaß bei Seite, meiner Meinung nach gibt's nur zwei Vorgehensweisen:
1. Will man den gefangenen Fisch mitnehmen, heißt es schnell Photo, betäuben und abstechen (noch besser zuerst tot machen und dann Photo, weil dann die Kreatur nicht noch unnötig gequält wird).
2. Soll der Fang releast werden, dann am besten, wenn's möglich ist, noch im Wasser vom Haken befreien.

Ich verzichte lieber auf ein Photo zur Erinnerung, als daß ich den Fisch verletzte oder unnötig stresse.

mfG aus Noistadt i.H.


----------



## angler-jan (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Oder ein Freund ist dabei und schießt es noch schnell!
Trotzdem muss mir mal einer erklären, warum man sich aufregt, dass viele Leute nur kleine Hechte dort reinstellen!
Klärt mich mal bitte auf!


----------



## Slotti (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Oder ein Freund ist dabei und schießt es noch schnell!
> Trotzdem muss mir mal einer erklären, warum man sich aufregt, dass viele Leute nur kleine Hechte dort reinstellen!
> Klärt mich mal bitte auf!




lies doch einfach den Thread !


----------



## angler-jan (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Ich hab ihn jetzt ganz durchgelesen:m

Tja, das trotzdem immer einer rumstreiten muss.#c


----------



## irish pike (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Hch selbst bin kein Freund von Trophähen, aber auch kein Feind davon;jeder wie er mag.
Doch wo ist der Unterschied wenn ich ein m Hecht beim schleppangeln in Irland fange,oder ein 54er Hecht beim angeln auf Schleie den auf Grund gelegten Wurm nimmt und ich ihn an einem 20er Monovorfach in den Kescher bringe? Keiner,denn beides ist nicht alltäglich und sicher ein Photo wert, wenn man mag


----------



## fantazia (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Einspruch! Man kann auch schöne Küchenphotos machen. Ich blättere gerne in (Fisch-) Kochbüchern - auch wenn ich dann später eh' alles so mache, wie's mir gerade in den Sinn kommt - und nicht zuletzt wegen der Photos*.
> 
> Ein Fisch ist in der Küche zwar nicht ganz so zu Hause wie im Wasser, aber trotzdem sehe ich in meiner Küche ab und zu gerne Fische, und zwar nicht nur gekaufte.
> 
> *Außerdem bin ich selbst Photograph und die sogenannte "Foodphotographie" mag ich sehr, weil ich auch gerne koche und so zwei Dinge verbinden kann, die mir etwas bedeuten (bei Fischgerichten sogar drei).


ich finde küchenfotos trotzdem nicht wirklich schön.auch wenn sie vom foto her ja "schön" gemacht sein können.aber die umgebung find ich halt nicht so passend.
geht auch nicht darum weil der fisch tot ist und nicht released wurde oder so.finde fotos in der natur sind einfach viel hübscher#6.


----------



## macmarco (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

OhOHOH.....zu viel dazu...

Meiner Meinung nach, soll doch jeder Fotos machen, wie er will... Ich gehe eher weniger auf Hecht, aber wenn ich dann ein fange, ob 56 cm oder 103 cm , mache ich gern eins davon ( ist ja auch mein Andenken).... Jeder soll sich selbst über seinen Fang freuen, ob mit oder ohne Foto.....

Gruß Marco|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Schuschek schrieb:


> *Es ist mir Latte ob 30 oder 40cm*. Schöne Barsche sind es trotzdem. Genau wie beim Hecht oder Zander. *Die Länge ist doch nicht das entscheidende sondern die Qualität. *Und da gibt es halt erhebliche Unterschiede von Gewässer zu Gewässer. Man müsste dann den Bodden mit nen kleinen Teich vergleichen können.


 


*Ob auch alle Damen so denken?*

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Forellenzemmel (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



robert07 schrieb:


> worum ging's nochmal in diesem thred?
> 
> 1. Will man den gefangenen Fisch mitnehmen, heißt es schnell Photo, betäuben und abstechen
> mfG aus Noistadt i.H.


 
Hallo,
völlig falsch, was Du meinst!! 
: Richtig ist betäuben, abstechen und dann ein Foto.  Ist schon seltsam wie der ein oder andere über lebende Kreaturen denkt...


----------



## andre23 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

hej...

....und genau diese "anti-photographische-0815-haltung"...læsst leider viele erfolgreiche boardies ....keine schønen bilder mehr "reinstellen"....|gr:

ich sehe gerne fotos und lese berichte....aber nach dem ca. 4. post (da sollten die mods mal´ne statistik fuehren)...wird alles zerschossen, c&r-zerredet, ect....|rolleyes...evt. dem dritten/zweiten#q....oder???

ich bin leider kein "foto-verøffentlicher"....wie viele andere auch, obwohl wir es kønnten...#h

meine fotos sind, wenn ueberhaupt, nur fuer spezielle gut befreundete boardis gedacht...oder mag jemand ´ne 104´er kuechenmefo sehen???....jeder wie er es mag, so lange es im gesetzlichen und "humanen" rahmen ablæuft#h

letztlich finde ich es sehr schade, das die fangfotos stark zurueck gehen...egal in welchem bereich...etwas mehr respekt untereinander wuerde ich mir wuenschen!!!egal wie, wo, was, der fænger "waidgerecht" mit seinem fang anstellt....!!!!#6

es lebe....C&C&R....und die resultierenden fotos:q:q:q...

ps: was sind schon 35cm schnipel


----------



## Bushmaster3k (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



fantazia schrieb:


> ich finde küchenfotos trotzdem nicht wirklich schön.auch wenn sie vom foto her ja "schön" gemacht sein können.aber die umgebung find ich halt nicht so passend.
> geht auch nicht darum weil der fisch tot ist und nicht released wurde oder so.finde fotos in der natur sind einfach viel hübscher#6.


 
da hast du recht ein foto direkt am see ist natürlich schöner aber viele sind halt zum angeln da und scheppen nicht noch ne cam mit.deshalb hab ich auch dieses schöne küchenbild von meinem schönen küchenbarsch der dann schön in die pfanne kam :q


----------



## angler-jan (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Ich selbst hab sogar manchmal Angst ein Küchenbild von einer schönen Forelle zu zeigen,
weil hinterher dannn noch einer rummeckert, man sollte doch nicht tote Fische mit etwas Blut dran zeigen.
Weiß einer eigentlich warum man Fische mit nach Hause nimmt?
Zur Erweiterung der Nahrung. Also sehe ich überhaupt nicht ein kein Küchenfoto zu zeigen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Als Koch hab ich eh nix gegen Küchenfotos - auch nix gegen sonstige.
Bin da entspannt. Besser "reale" Fotos aus dem Leben, als "gestellte" mit weit vorgehaltenenen Fischen, so dass ein pfündiges Rotauge wie ein 10 - Pfund - Karpfen aussieht. Mag zwar dann das "schönere" Foto sein - das wirkliche Leben dürfte ein grinsender Bubi mit nem handlangen Rotauge eher illustrieren....

Für "schöne" Fotos kann man sich ja auch Angelzeitschriften kaufen )))


----------



## flasche (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Ob auch alle Damen so denken?*
> 
> Gruß
> 
> j.Breithardt |wavey:


 


|good:

Ich grig mich nich mehr |muahah:


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@angler-jan,Du musst mal drauf achten,es sind immer die Gleichen die sich über die
Verwendung von Fischen aufregen.Und fast immer der C/R fraktion zugehörig.
Das sind Leute,die können sich zum Teil wohl gar nicht mehr vorstellen,dass man einen 
Fisch auch essen kann.

Taxidermist


----------



## Sandro25 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Es hat ja keiner was dagegen wenn man mal nen Fisch mit nimmt, aber man muß nicht jedesmal 3 oder mehr mit nehmen, ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das diese Personen dann jeden Tag Fisch essen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Das lieber sandro, hat aber nun mal rein gar nix mit fotografieren zu tun...


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@Sandro
Wie kommst Du jetzt darauf, ging hier nicht ums Essen, sondern ums Behandeln und Fotografieren.


----------



## Veit (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @angler-jan,Du musst mal drauf achten,es sind immer die Gleichen die sich über die
> Verwendung von Fischen aufregen.Und fast immer der C/R fraktion zugehörig.
> Das sind Leute,die können sich zum Teil wohl gar nicht mehr vorstellen,dass man einen
> Fisch auch essen kann.



Das siehst du glaub ich etwas zu verbissen. Die von dir besagte Personengruppe sind in meinen Augen Extremisten, bei denen der vernünftige Grund zum Angeln wirklich nicht mehr gegeben ist. Sie sind mir zwar lieber als Hardcore-Pottis, die ausschließlich für die Pfanne angeln, aber dennoch lehne ich es ab, gar keine Fische mitzunehmen.
Nichts desto trotz zähle ich mich auch zu den Releasern, weil ich sehr viele Fische aller Arten zurücksetze. Und doch gönne ich mir und meinen Familienmitgliedern ab und an gerne mal ein selbstgefangenes Fischgericht und würde darauf auch keinesfalls verzichten wollen. Küchenfotos, Badewannenbilder oder Aufnahmen von großen Laichfischen, bei denen man sofort sieht, dass sie schon tot sind, finde ich trotzdem zum :v (natürlich auch die Entnahme letzterer ansich). Man muss eben immer ein bisschen abwägen!
Was ich sagen will: Man sollte nicht die ganze C&R-Fraktion über einen Kamm scheren.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Diese Küchen,oder Waschküchen Bilder,müssen natürlich nicht jedermanns Geschmack
treffen,sind aber einfach realistisch.Es hat nun mal mal nicht jeder die Fähigkeit zur Bildgestaltung,wie ein Veit oder auch andere.Aber diese Leute dann hier,in einem Fangthread darauf anzumachen,weil einem der Bildhintergrund oder die Fresse(gemeint istder Gesichtsausdruck)nicht gefällt,finde ich überheblich und deplatziert.
Ich kann mir auch was schöneres vorstellen als Waschbeckenbilder,aber jeder halt
nach seinen Möglichkeiten.Da fehlt es diesen Kritikern eindeutig an Toleranz.

Taxidermist


----------



## Veit (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@ Taxidermist: Da hast du natürlich völlig recht, das öffentliche Anmachen ist Mist und auch ich habe mir vorgenommen, mir sowas im unmittelbaren Zusammenhang mit einem gerade veröffentlichen Bild zu verkneifen. 
Darum finde ich es auch in Ordnung, dass derartige Postings im Fangthread gelöscht werden.


----------



## fantazia (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

das mit den küchenbildern war auch nur ein bespiel.
die leute die über fotos von kleinen fischen meckern sind ja genauso wenig tolerant.darum hab ich das beispiel mit den küchenbildern mal in den raum geschmissen.ich selber mag küchenbilder halt nicht.würde deshalb aber im raubfischfänge thread oder so nie jemanden anmachen.


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Naja!
Ein Bild von einem Fisch in der Küche/Garten wo der Fisch voll mit Sand/Blut ist und der Angler ne Kippe im Mundwinkel hat ist schon daneben.
Anmachen möchte ich deswegen auch niemand, aber sagen dürfen muss man es schon.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@Veit,dass mit dem löschen soll ja in Zukunft wohl auch gemacht werden,wurde jedenfalls so angekündigt.Ich würde mir nur zu den gezeigten Bildern manchmal etwas mehr Information wünschen,du machst das ja wie ich gesehen habe.Es muss ja nicht unbedingt das Gewässer verraten werden,aber Köder und Umstände wären ja schon was.

Taxidermist


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



> Ein Bild von einem Fisch in der Küche/Garten wo der Fisch voll mit Sand/Blut ist und der Angler ne Kippe im Mundwinkel hat ist schon daneben.


Warum?
Weils das nicht gibt?
Trifft mit Sicherheit eher die Realität als viele "Hochglanzfotos"....

Warum lässt man nicht einfach jeden die Bilder einstellen, die jemand einstellen will.

Warum MÜSSEN manche scheinbar dazu immer Kommentare abgeben, statt einfach mal nix zu schreiben und das Bild bei nichtgefallen einfach nicht mehr anzuschauen?

Scheint ja schon fast so ne Art Zwangsneurose - zumindest bei manchen - zu sein....


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@Thomas 9904
Weil solche Bilder für das Image der Angler insgesamt eine Katastrophe sind. 
Hier im Board werden sie ja schliesslich öffentlich.
Auch wenn ich nicht glaube, daß irgendwelche Peta-Leute oder andere Anglerfeinde hier jedes Posting lesen, kannst Du nicht ausschliessen, daß solche Bilder für Meinungsmache gegen uns verwandt werden.
Zumindest von Dir würde ich bei deiner Position erwarten, daß Du dir um sowas Gedanken machst.

Sowas ist in der öffentlichen Wirkung genauso fatal wie Gewässerufer, die mit Müll der offensichtlich von Anglern hinterlassen wurde dichtgepflastert sind.
Eine Zwangsneurose habe ich deswegen noch lange nicht.
Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



> Zumindest von Dir würde ich bei deiner Position erwarten, daß Du dir um sowas Gedanken machst


Mach ich mir durchaus - und genau deswegen hab ich nichts gegen solche Bilder - Schweineschnitzel wachsen auch nicht in Plastikverpackungen auf Bäumen.

Und da sollte man dann als Angler einfach dazu stehen - und das auch öffentlich vertreten statt mutlos den Schwanz einzuziehen vor einer zugegeben durch "Schützer" manipulierten Öffentlichkeit.

Das schliesst in meinen Augen dann auch mit ein, "schwarze Schafe" (und das sind solche, die Fische nicht respektvoll behandeln, egal ob sie mitgenommen oder released werden, egal in welcher Situation, die Müll hinterlassen etc.) einfach stärker verfolgt werden müssen.

Mir ist ein "ehrliches Schlachtbild" allemal lieber, als ein gestelltes Hochglanzfoto, dessen "Realität" eh niemand glaubt - weder Angler noch andere.....

Ich gehöre definitiv nicht zu denen die meinen, man sollte bloss nicht irgendwie schlechtes über Angler schreiben oder zeigen - im Gegenteil!
Auswüchse gehören angeprangert und bekämpft! Nur das wird langfristig das Image der Angler verbessern, nicht "verheimlichen und heucheln".

Meine persönliche Meinung dazu, da persönlich angesprochen.


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@Thomas 9904
Und was spricht dagegen, einen Fisch der zum Verzehr mitgenommen wird, vor dem Foto ein bischen sauberzumachen.
Mache ich zumindest immer und der Unterschied, bei der Beurteilung der Fotos durch Nichtangler ist erheblich!

Vieleicht bin ich da etwas anderer Meinung, weil ich im Marketing arbeite.
Die Wahrheit gut und schön, aber vom nichtangelnden Betrachter können wir keine differenzierte Wahrnehmung von guten/bösen Anglern erwarten.

Die sehen dann nur "Die Angler" die Gewässer vollmüllen, am Wasser saufen und mit der Kreatur nicht ordentlich umgehen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



> Und was spricht dagegen, einen Fisch der zum Verzehr mitgenommen wird, vor dem Foto ein bischen sauberzumachen.


Nix, und was spricht dagegen ihn nicht zu "zu schönen"?


> Die sehen dann nur "Die Angler" die Gewässer vollmüllen, am Wasser saufen und mit der Kreatur nicht ordentlich umgehen.


Und genau dafür sollten Angler/Anglermedien ihre Kraft einsetzen, dass genaus solche Gestalten bekämpft und gebrandmarkt werden, statt "vertuschen" zu wollen, dass es eben (wie in jeder anderen Gesellschaftsgruppe übrigens auch) einfach schwarze Schafe unter Anglern gibt.

Wenns nach mir geht: 
Beim ersten Mal gleich Schein weg fürs laufende Jahr, das zweite Mal Schein für 2 Jahre, das dritte Mal Schein weg für immer...

Und gerade als Marketingmann müßtest Du wissen, dass nur so ein langfristig positiver Imagewechsel erzielt werden kann.

Auch bei den Radprofis (auch da saßen Marketingleute) wurde jahzehntelang Doping geschönt und vertuscht - und nun?


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@Thomas 9904
Da stimme ich mit Dir überein, daß die schwarzen Schafe unter den Anglern bestraft werden müssten.
Das ist aber leider nicht in Sicht. 
Weder durch die Vereine, zumindest die ich hier bei uns so kenne, noch durch die Polizei oder andere zuständige Behörden.
Interessiert die leider zum grossen Teil nicht. 
Und nun???

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



> Und nun???


Dafür lohnt es sich eben in meinen Augen eher zu kämpfen als für "geschönte Fotos", ganz einfach.


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Veit schrieb:


> ...... Aufnahmen von großen Laichfischen, bei denen man sofort sieht, dass sie schon tot sind, finde ich trotzdem zum :v (natürlich auch die Entnahme letzterer ansich).


 

seh ich voll anders, denn ein Zander der im Sommer mitgenommen wird, kann ebenso wenig ablaichen wie ein im februar entnommener, der schon laich ausgebildet hat...
JEDER entnommene Zander KANN nicht mehr ablaichen, oder mach ich da nen denkfehler?????
Von daher ists wurscht wann der Fisch (im allgemeinen gesprochen) entnommen wird, letzendlich gehe ICH fischen um die Beute die ich mache auch zu essen. 
off ende...

was die pics angeht..-.
warum soll ein abgeschlagener fisch nicht gepostet werden????Der ist hinüber dem machts nix mehr aus. Ein Lebender Fisch hingegen wird unnötig, sei es auch nur für 20sek, seinem element entzogen, will für mich heissen, dass ich lieber nen abgeschlagenen Fotografiere als einen lebenden....


----------



## Living Dead (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> seh ich voll anders, denn ein Zander der im Sommer mitgenommen wird, kann ebenso wenig ablaichen wie ein im februar entnommener, der schon laich ausgebildet hat...
> JEDER entnommene Zander KANN nicht mehr ablaichen, oder mach ich da nen denkfehler?????
> Von daher ists wurscht wann der Fisch (im allgemeinen gesprochen) entnommen wird, letzendlich gehe ICH fischen um die Beute die ich mache auch zu essen.
> off ende...



In dem Sinne ist das einzige Problem bei Fischen ausgebildetem Laich in der minderen Qualität des Fleisches, weil die meisten Fettreserven halt im Laich stecken und das Fleisch dünn und fade wird. Bei Forellen ist das auf jeden Fall so oder Irre ich da?


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@Thomas 9904 Auch richtig. 
Das heisst die "ordentlichen Angler" müssen sich einsetzen z. Bsp. als Gewässeraufseher, Jugendwart usw. und in den Vereinen Druck machen, gegen lasche Handhabung von Vergehen gegen Gesetze und Verordnungen. Natürlich selbst in ihrem Verhalten auch Vorbild sein.
Sehe ich doch richtig, daß Du so in die Richtung denkst.

Ist jetzt zwar total OT, aber das Thema hat sich eben dahin entwickelt.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@Jonas
Bei Forellen ist es auf jeden Fall so.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Versucht das ganze doch mal aus nichtanglerischer Sicht zu sehen:
Ich habe teilweise erhebliche Probleme Nichtanglern zu erklären, warum ich überhaupt Angel, wenn ich die Fische eh zurücksetze.
Wenn ich jetzt noch denen erzähle, das ich jetzt auch keine Fotos mehr mache, um den Fisch noch mehr zu schonen.....
Dann werden die mich wohl erst mal fragen, ob ich noch alle Steine auf der Schleuder habe...

Wie schon gesagt, man kann alles übertreiben.....


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@Tommi Engel
Der Öffentlichkeit vernünftig vermittelbar, sind nur Angler die selektiv entnehmen.
Aber bei Dir in Holland muss jeder Raubfisch zurück, oder?
Ist eben auch eine Frage der Vorgaben durch die Gesetze.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Aber bei Dir in Holland muss jeder Raubfisch zurück, oder?


Jeder Hecht muss zurück.
Zander dürfte man 2 Stück und Barsche 10 Stück pro Tag mitnehmen.
Aale dürfen mitgenommen werden...


----------



## Living Dead (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Jeder Hecht muss zurück.
> Zander dürfte man 2 Stück und Barsche 10 Stück pro Tag mitnehmen.
> Aale dürfen mitgenommen werden...



Ein kleiner Traum.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Versucht das ganze doch mal aus nichtanglerischer Sicht zu sehen:
> Ich habe teilweise erhebliche Probleme Nichtanglern zu erklären, warum ich überhaupt Angel, wenn ich die Fische eh zurücksetze.


 
Auch Angler haben erhebliche Probleme dieses zu verstehen... Meine Frau meinte mal zum Thema C&R, das ist ja wie ein Schwein in einen Schlachthof zu treiben und es dann zurück in den Stall verfrachten.
Für mich persönlich ist ein Fisch definitiv kein Sportgerät!
Würde ich aber C&R betreiben, wäre es für mich selbstverständlich Fotos zu machen, das liegt ja in der Natur von C&R.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Honeyball (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ist jetzt zwar total OT, aber das Thema hat sich eben dahin entwickelt.


Seh ich nicht so, 
selten in letzter Zeit ist ein Thema mit so vielen kontroversen Meinungen hier so konstruktiv diskutiert worden.
#r dafür und auch dank an Euch alle !!!

Zum ersten Mal seit langem habe ich wirklich das Gefühl, dass die vernünftige Mehrheit hier das Rückgrat und die Kompetenz hat, sich gegen die Minderheit der Dummschwätzer und Dauerstänker durchzusetzen. |stolz:

Wir werden weiterhin alle bei jedem Fisch selbst entscheiden, ob wir ihn entnehmen oder zurück setzen, ob wir ihn fotografieren oder nicht und wenn, dann wann und wo und hoffentlich werden sich weiterhin viele dafür entscheiden, diese Fotos hier auch zu zeigen und sie mit einer kurzen Geschichte zu ergänzen, damit sich möglichst viele mit freuen können.


----------



## gimli (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



> Jeder Hecht muss zurück.



Diese pauschale Aussage ist nicht richtig, da es im Bereich des Verbandes Midden-Nederland erlaubt ist einen Hecht/Tag (60cm) mitzunehmen. Das gleiche gilt eingeschränkt auch für Oost-Nederland und im Bereich Groningen-Drenthe (50cm).


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



gimli schrieb:


> Diese pauschale Aussage ist nicht richtig, da es im Bereich des Verbandes Midden-Nederland erlaubt ist einen Hecht/Tag (60cm) mitzunehmen. Das gleiche gilt eingeschränkt auch für Oost-Nederland und im Bereich Groningen-Drenthe (50cm).


 
Ich habe jetzt ausschliesslich von meiner Region gesprochen.
Das es Gewässer in Holland gibt wo man Hechte  mitnehmen darf ist mir bekannt.

Bei uns gilt die Reglung ja auch erst seit 2007


----------



## pêcheur67 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Tommi Engel
> Der Öffentlichkeit vernünftig vermittelbar, sind nur Angler die selektiv entnehmen.



|good:

So seh ich das auch. Reines C&R kann ich nicht vertreten. Auch bei schonendem Umgang ist die Prozedur für den Fisch nicht ohne.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



pêcheur67 schrieb:


> So seh ich das auch. Reines C&R kann ich nicht vertreten. .


 
Ich mus zugeben, das ich am Anfang auch Probleme mit der Verständnis hatte.
Aber mal eine ganz einfache Rechnung:
Ich habe 2007 70 Hechte gefangen... Jetzt nehmen wir mal nur 10 andere Angler, die nur 10 Hechte im gleichen Gewässer gefangen haben. Wenn wir alle unsere Hechte entnommen hätten, könnte ich dieses Jahr meine Angel auch in meiner Badewanne auswerfen, das hätte den gleiche Effekt..

Aber da es bei uns (in Holland) Gesetz ist Hechte zurückzusetzen, ist eh jede Diskussion diesbezüglich völlig überflüssig.


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Wobei das natürlich in Holland ganz anders betrachtet werden muss!
Nicht das mich da jemand falschversteht.


----------



## gimli (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



> Ich habe jetzt ausschliesslich von meiner Region gesprochen.
> Das es Gewässer in Holland gibt wo man Hechte mitnehmen darf ist mir bekannt.


*Dann solltest du es auch entsprechend anmerken.* Die meisten Angler (auch hier im Board) glauben nämlich unwissentlich, dass es in den Niederlanden grundsätzlich verboten ist Hecht zu entnehmen.


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@Tommi Engel
Dachte Du hättest noch wesentlich mehr gekriegt.

Dazu nochmal!

Habe mich mal mit einem bekannten Guide der an den Rügener Boddengewässern unterwegs ist darüber unterhalten.
Er hat mir folgende Daten gegeben, die nach meinen Erfahrungen realistisch sind:
Wir fangen im Schnitt pro Boot am Tag 10 Hechte mit einem Schnittgewicht von ca. 5 KG, die Guides sind ca. 200 Tage im Jahr unterwegs macht pro Boot im Jahr 10 Tonnen. 
Bei der Anzahl an Booten die die haben, würden im Jahr ca. 50 - 60 Tonnen Hechte rauskommen, wenn die Fische entnommen würden. Plus den Anteil der Angler, die ihre Touren ohne Guide organisieren, plus die Einheimischen, plus die Berufsfischer......
Wo führt das hin? 
Bestand kaputtgefischt!
Hoffe es kommt dort nie soweit.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Tommi Engel
> Dachte Du hättest noch wesentlich mehr gekriegt.


 
Ne, sorry mehr war das nicht...:c




Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Tommi Engel
> 
> Bestand kaputtgefischt!
> Hoffe es kommt dort nie soweit.


 
In den meisten Gewässern hier in Deutschland ist es doch schon so.


----------



## Schuschek (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wobei das natürlich in Holland ganz anders betrachtet werden muss!
> Nicht das mich da jemand falschversteht.


Wie ist denn die Situation in Holland? Hab mich damit noch nie beschäftigt.#h


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@Tommi Engel
Die Anzahl von Ü 100 cm Fischen ist aber wirklich beachtlich!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Situation in Holland? Hab mich damit noch nie beschäftigt.#h


In Holland hast Du einen super Hechtbestand, und die "Einheimischen" möchten das es auch so bleibt:m

Für einen Holländer ist ein Hecht das, was für einen Inder die heilige Kuh ist....|supergri


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Tommi Engel
> Die Anzahl von Ü 100 cm Fischen ist aber wirklich beachtlich!


 
Das ist  auch einer der Vorteile von C & R...:m


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@Schusek
Ich meinte, daß wir uns inbesondere da wir da nur Gäste, sind strikt an die Entnahmeregeln halten müssen.
Deshalb scheidet da natürlich selektive Entnahme aus.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Schuschek (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> In Holland hast Du einen super Hechtbestand, und die "Einheimischen" möchten das es auch so bleibt:m
> 
> Für einen Holländer ist ein Hecht das, was für einen Inder die heilige Kuh ist....|supergri


 
Das ist ja genial! Dann kann man nur hoffen dass es weiterhin so bleiben wird. Gibt ja dann einen Absolut genialen Hechtbestand bei  euch. Sehr beneidenswert:k


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@Schusek
Von Magdeburg aus sind aber einige Gewässer mit bemerkenswertem Hechtbestand, wesentlich schneller erreichbar als Holland.


----------



## Schuschek (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Schusek
> Ich meinte, daß wir uns inbesondere da wir da nur Gäste, sind strikt an die Entnahmeregeln halten müssen.
> Deshalb scheidet da natürlich selektive Entnahme aus.
> 
> ...


 
Finde ich sehr vernünftig. Damit jeder Angler richtig gute Fische fangen kann.

Wir werden uns auch gleich los machen. Mal schauen ob auch so ein Prachtexemplar mal nach sehr langer Zeit drinne ist.


----------



## Schuschek (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Schusek
> Von Magdeburg aus sind aber einige Gewässer mit bemerkenswertem Hechtbestand, wesentlich schneller erreichbar als Holland.


 
Ja, das stimmt. Braucht man nur leider ein Boot. Gibt ja bei uns um die Ecke den Arendsee mit den sehr guten Maränenbestand, der die Hechte richtig fett werden lässt.


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



> .............mit den sehr guten Maränenbestand, der die Hechte richtig fett werden lässt


Oh ja , wenn ich daran zurück denke , son schöner feister Metermaränenhecht. Da kam Freude auf..................... träum..............aber leider..............


----------



## hotte50 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@Pikepauly



> Weil solche Bilder für das Image der Angler insgesamt eine Katastrophe sind.
> Hier im Board werden sie ja schliesslich öffentlich.
> Auch wenn ich nicht glaube, daß irgendwelche Peta-Leute oder andere Anglerfeinde hier jedes Posting lesen, kannst Du nicht ausschliessen, daß solche Bilder für Meinungsmache gegen uns verwandt werden.


Mönsch Gerrit, das hätte ich ja nicht von dir gedacht....sowas von ängstlich 

Warum eine Katastrophe ? Das ist die Realität und wenn es erst einmal soweit ist, das wir Angler uns in unserem eigenen Umfeld vor Anfeindungen von außen verstecken müsse.....dann haben wir schon verloren.

Wer uns in die Hose beißen will, der findet immer einen Grund und Notfalls werden eben Szenen nachgebildet oder erdacht.   

Um so einer Entwicklung entgegen zu wirken, gibt es nur eins, nämlich die Öffentlichkeit mit dem Thema Angeln in all seinen Facetten bekannt zu machen. Dazu gehören dann auch Bilder von abgeschlagenen, geschlachteten Fischen.

Ich nehme hier einmal als Beispiel die Landes- und den Bundesjagdverband. Dort gibt es eine extra Abteilung Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, welche nicht nur ein "Postenvergabeverband" ist, sondern tatsächlich auch Öffentlichkeitsarbeit abliefert. In unseren Verbänden, ganz besonders in einem davon, sitzen oftmals Schlafmützen die derartige Maßnahmen schlichtweg verpennt, nicht ernst genug betrieben und/oder einfach ignoriert haben.

Also bleibt letztendlich dem einzelnen (Angler) nichts anderes übrig, als all die "Unwissenden" aufzuklären und den"Gegnern" unserer Zunft in vernünftiger Art und Weise die Stirn zu bieten. Aufklären und nochmals aufklären, und sei es nur im Freundes- oder Bekanntenkreis. 

Aber niemals den Kopf in den Sand stecken aus Angst vor unseren Gegner. Sonst haben wir unweigerlich verloren.


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@Hotte
In meinem Bekanntenkreis komme ich sehr viel übers Angeln ins Gespräch.
Mir hat sogar mal ein Peta- Mitglieg gesagt: "Wenn Du die Fische nicht totmachst, ist das in Ordnung mit dem Angeln!"

Niedlich oder?

Ach so!

Ich bin nicht ängstlich, nur besorgt darum daß unsere Gegner uns das Angeln erschweren.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Forellenzemmel (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Welche Gegner denn bitteschön...
Außer bei ein paar extrem ökoangehauchten "tierliebenden" Mitmenschen ist das Angeln doch bei fast 100% der Bevölkerung positiv angesehen!
Ich mußte mich noch nie für das Angeln in irgendeiner Weise rechtfertigen.
Würde ich aber Fische nur zum Spaß, Vergnügen und persönlichem Lustgewinn fangen, ablichten und dann wieder ins Wasser werfen, könnte ich dieses nur den wenigsten verständlich machen, da ich Verletzungen bis zum Tode der Tiere niemals ausschließen kann!

Da hat man natürlich eine Menge Gegner, was aber mit dem eigentlichen Angeln nichts und gar nichts zu tun hat...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@Stefan
Einen Tod von mir zurückgesetzter Hechte kann ich zu 99% ausschliessen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Veit (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@ Forellenzemmel: Da habe ich ganz andere Erfahrungen. Wenn ich einen Fisch vor den Augen von Nichtangler zurückgesetzt habe kam dies fast immer besser an, als wenn ich ihm eins auf die Rübe gegeben habe. Natürlich tut sich für das "Publikum" da oft die Frage nach dem Warum beim Releasen auf und ob der Fisch dabei nicht zu grunde geht, aber wenn man sich in Ruhe mit den Leuten unterhält, lassen sich derartige Fragen im Normalfall problemlos beantworten und man muss dabei nicht mal schwindeln, denn Begründungen wie "Diese Art ist hier nur selten" oder "Zu groß/klein" reichen den Leuten erfahrungsgemäß völlig aus. Und wenn sie dann sehen, dass der Fisch nach sachgerechtem Umgang mit einem kräftigen Flossenschlag fortschwimmt, kommt die Frage nach dem Zugrunde gehen meist nichtmal.


----------



## hotte50 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Welche Gegner denn bitteschön...
> Außer bei ein paar extrem ökoangehauchten "tierliebenden" Mitmenschen ist das Angeln doch bei fast 100% der Bevölkerung positiv angesehen!



na Gottseidank......dann bin ich ja beruhigt.

Da, wie ich ja nun erfahren darf, nur die C&R Fraktion angefeindet wird, kann ich mich ja ganz beruhigt zurücklehnen und weiter schlafen....


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Hat sich ja super in ein C & R Tröt umgewandelt...#q


----------



## Forellenzemmel (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@Pauly @Veit

wo kommen denn dann Eure "Gegner" her?
Wie bereits gesagt, ich habe keine!

Gruß
Stefan (der sich jetzt aber nicht moralisch aufspielen will...)


----------



## Veit (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@ Forellenzemmel: Ich habe hier nirgends was von irgendwelchen Gegnern geschrieben, oder irre ich da?


----------



## Forellenzemmel (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Forellenzemmel: Ich habe hier nirgends was von irgendwelchen Gegnern geschrieben, oder irre ich da?


 

Irrst nicht, sorry,

hatte Dir und Pauly zusammen geantwortet - will Dich keineswegs irgendwo hinstellen...:m

Sorry nochmal
Stefan


----------



## Veit (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Alles ok,schon vergessen!


----------



## taupo_tiger (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

hallo,

zum thema fotos meinen bescheidenen senf beitragen möchte:

wer fotos macht, möchte sie auch herzeigen und freut sich, wenn andere auch gefallen daran finden

daher sollten sie möglichst nicht verwackelt sein, das hauptmotiv sollte möglichst deutlich im vordergrund plaziert sein - und - 

es sollten rund ums hauptmotiv keine blutigen eingeweide herumliegen - AUCH WENN DAS NICHTS ANRÜCHIGES iST

das gefällt mir besser und allen anderen gefällt es auch besser - aus OPTISCHEN, nicht aus moralischen oder imagegründen 

ich habe zwei eigene stark abstrahierte beispiele gewählt - beide vom selben fotoobjekt (kein C+ R)

welches bild ist ansprechender?
ist eines von beiden unehrlich?

alles, was gezeigt wird, muss wahr sein, aber nicht alles, was wahr ist, muss gezeigt werden


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@Taupo Tiger
Top dein Posting!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Dart (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Stefan
> Einen Tod von mir zurückgesetzter Hechte kann ich zu 99% ausschliessen.
> 
> Gruss
> ...


Hi Pauly
Das halte ich für eine gefährliche Fehleinschätzung.
Als Angeseebetreiber kann ich dir versichern, das mehr Fische einige Tage nach dem Fang sterben, als unmittelbar danach. Darüber gibt es auch sehr interessante Studien.
Dennoch haben meine releasten Fische ne deutlich höhere Lebenserwartung, als die wenigen die bei mir den Weg in die Küche finden:q
Sorry für Offtopic
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Forellenzemmel (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@ Taupo tiger,

wenn ich rein ästhetische Gesichtspunkte außer acht lasse gefallen mir beide Bilder gleich gut oder auch schlecht! Und beide Bilder sind ehrlich...
Ist aber ein wirklich klasse Beispiel für die Möglichkeiten die sich durch die Fotografie bieten. Geht natürlich wirklich nur bei "kein C&R):q

Stefan


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

@Dart
Die Studien kenne ich.
Ich habe bewusst nicht über Salmoniden und Barschartige geschrieben.
Ein Hecht der von mir, bei nicht zu hohen Wassertemperaturen im Wasser ausgehakt wird und keinen Kontakt mit Erde, Kescher usw. hatte überlebt. 

Spinnfischen voraussgesetzt, also Köder ganz weit vorne im Maul.

Gruss

Pauly

Das wars für mich in dieser Diskussion.
Ich denke ich kann nichts sinnvolles mehr dazu beitragen.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Das wars für mich in dieser Diskussion.
> Ich denke ich kann nichts sinnvolles mehr dazu beitragen.


 

Ich schließ mich dem an... eigentlich ist alles gesagt!

Stefan


----------



## Dart (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ein Hecht der von mir, bei nicht zu hohen Wassertemperaturen im Wasser ausgehakt wird und keinen Kontakt mit Erde, Kescher usw. hatte überlebt.


The best way to handle a pike#6
Ansonsten hat die Fotodiskussion hier, nach zig Seiten wirklich nichts mehr zu bieten, ausser endlosen Wiederholungen der unterschiedlichen Meinungen.
Mehr Toleranz und mehr Respeckt untereinander, dann klappts auch mit den Bildern
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Ja Reiner,


> Mehr Toleranz und mehr Respeckt untereinander, dann klappts auch mit den Bildern


 
Da fällt mir ein:


> Zitat:
> *Was machen wir in 2008 besser?*
> Ich würde mich freuen wenn wir anderen Anglern ,mit anderen Angeltechniken , mit anderen Ansichten-Handlungsweisen , mit anderen.................... mit mehr Tolezanz und Akzeptanz gegenübertreten. Mal ohne Selbstherrlichkeit , ohne Mißgunst , ohne Neid , ohne Arroganz , ohne Besserwisserei usw. Ein vernünftiges Neben und Miteinander eben.......................
> __________________


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Wie sich doch mein Posting 20 hier


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ... hake ich Fische, die ich nicht entnehme, gleich schonend im Wasser ab ...denn beim Spinnfischen hakt sich ja der Fisch meist im Maul vorne, so dass das problemlos geht ...
> für mich als Spinnfischer gibt es somit keinen Grund an Land einen Fisch, den man zurücksetzen will oder muss, (womöglich indem man dazu diesen noch auf Kies oder auf Steine legen muss), abzuhaken


 
und dein Posting 373 hier



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ein Hecht der von mir, bei nicht zu hohen Wassertemperaturen im Wasser ausgehakt wird und keinen Kontakt mit Erde, Kescher usw. hatte überlebt.
> 
> Spinnfischen voraussgesetzt, also Köder ganz weit vorne im Maul.


 

gleich sind ! #g

Für mich immer noch der schonenste Umgang mit einem Fisch #6


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mal zum Nachdenken für Fang-Thread Teilnehmer...*

Also, wo hier gerade so viele interessante Beiträge zum Thema C+R/C+C gepostet wurden...


Ich finde es manchmal etwas kurzsichtig, daß gelegentlich (wenn auch nicht hier konkret) von manchen 100% Releasern behauptet wird, daß sie noch nie einen Fisch getötet haben wollen.
 Das kann so garnicht sein und ist etwas kurzsichtig gedacht. Auch wenn der eine oder andere das für sich glauben will...


Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Stefan
> Einen Tod von mir zurückgesetzter Hechte kann ich zu 99% ausschliessen.



So gibt es immer noch den Faktor *Hakmortalität*.

Pikepauly meint hier den Fang von Hechten, die bekanntlich eher robust reagieren und deshalb will ich ihm seine Aussage mal glauben (auch wenn ich meine, daß 99% vielleicht etwas übertrieben sind).

Es ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, daß Fische an den Umständen, die das "an-den-Haken-gehen" und das Drillen mit sich bringen verenden. Zander und Barsche, die vom Boot aus größeren Tiefen hochgepumpt werden (z.B beim Vertikalen oder Dropshotten) können auch leicht verenden, weil sie den Druckausgleich nicht schaffen. zumindest wenn sie zu schnell hochgedrillt werden. Bei manchen Fischarten beträgt die Hakmortalität mehr als 20%(!)

Manchmal kann der Angler absolut alles richtig machen und doch verendet der Fisch. Vielleicht verendet er auch Tage nach dem Zurücksetzen, aber an den Folgen des Drills.
Ich finde es etwas blauäugig, wenn man denkt, man könne die Tiere dadurch nicht eventuell töten, wenn auch nicht mit Absicht.
Catch&Cook oder meinetwegen selektive Entnahme bedeutet Tiere zu töten, um sie einer Verwertung zuzuführen.
Reines Catch&Release bedeutet aber, Tiere aus reinem Vergnügen zu fangen und *eventuell unbeabsichtigt *zu töten.
catch&Release hat also doch auch etwas mit dem Töten von Tieren zu tun. Diesem Risiko sollte man sich nur bewußt sein, mehr will ich damit nicht sagen.

Im Übrigen: Die ganze Diskussion verliert vollkommen ihre verhältnismäßigkeit, wenn man nun die kommerzielle Fischerei (die ich keineswegs anklagen möchte) zum Vergleich heranzieht:
- Ob ein Angler nun einen Fisch fängt, ein Foto macht und ihn dann tötet
oder
- Ob ein Angler einen Fisch fängt, ihn tötet und dann ein Foto macht
oder
- Ob ein Angler einen Fisch fängt, ein Foto macht und ihn dann zurücksetzt (wobei eine gewisse Chance besteht, daß er danach trotzdem verendet)

All das verliert doch seine Verhältnismäßigkeit, wenn man betrachtet, daß Fische unabhängig von Spezies, Größe, Menge Schonzeit usw. einen Tag lang in einem Stellnetz, Reuse etc. "gelagert" werden, um hinterher im Boot zu ersticken. Ich sage nicht, daß wäre verwerflich. Das ist ein uralter Beruf, wie die Landwirtschaft. Und der wird eben so gehandhabt.
Und da streitet ihr euch um ein paar Sekunden mehr oder weniger für's Foto, ob ein paar cm mehr oder weniger Länge des Fisches, ob mit Handschuhen, Kescher etc. oder ohne. #h

Dabei geht es sogar nur um einzelne Fische und kein gefülltes Fischernetz voll mit Fischen! Sicher: jemand ernährt seine Familie davon, wir machen das nur so zum Spass und evtl. für ein nettes Abedessen. Trotzdem braucht man sich imho angesichts dieser Tatsachen nicht untereinander wegen ein paar Sekunden mehr oder weniger zu streiten.

Kurzum: man sollte nicht versuchen heiliger zu sein als der Papst.


----------

